# BadKat's CannaPharm: Canna Caps, UV Reactive Glowing Hash Candy, Canna 'Bombs' & More



## BadKittySmiles (Mar 1, 2011)

Welcome to BadKat's CannaPharm. Featuring **Photo Tutorials** for: concenrated hash capsules, 

"UV Reactive Glowing Hash Candy", and "Chocolate Covered Peanut Butter Canna 'Bombs'". 

More soon to come...

I've shared this on other forums, and thought a few members here may find it useful













I'm BadKittySmiles, a seasoned grower, and practiced canna chemist, 
chef, what have you. 
I've been traveling the world for decades studying cannabis, its 
growth, breeding, harvesting, processing, I've visited and lived 
long term in several continents, established over a dozen small 
(multi-room) grows, and I have participated and contributed to 
various large organizations, warehouses and labs around the world. 


Ive been working on a few photo-tutorial recipes that I know you 
folks can easily make in your own homes, without the need for any 
excessive or extravagant tools or materials. This will be something 
of a journal, documenting various methods and recipes. I won't 
talk too big or scare new or inexperienced folks away, I want to 
encourage asking questions, no question is too simple, or in any 
way stupid... as far as questions go, I only ask that you stay 
somewhat on topic if posting in the thread, and off-topic PM's are 
absolutely welcome if you're patient waiting for a reply lol. If 
you've tried 'google' and the search feature here, and still need 
further explanation, I'm not going to look down on you or make you 
feel silly for asking






Were focusing on a few of my favorite recipes, to start with, 
we're working on Canna Capsules.

I may only get through one recipe today, so Ill be reserving the 
immediate additional few posts right away for the following 
recipes... the photo portion Ive been working on since last 
summer




The writing portion, Ive dragged my heels on until this 
very moment






Dont worry.. this will probably be my longest and most intensive 
post for information purposes, much of it shouldnt need repeating 
for the following recipes.








For people with varying resources and facilities, I've completed 
-four- 4 full variations on making hash capsules. We'll be starting 
with the *optimal* variations, and we'll work our way down to the 
poor (or ill-prepared) mans caps. 

Our aim here is to transform roughly 5.5 grams of quality hash 
into 15 concentrated canna capsules, for a very intense and 
narcotic effect (which takes into consideration my daily smoking 
& edible-eating personal dose... yours should start at only .15g 
per cap, otherwise you may not enjoy the very (too)intense 
effects, and you could wind up spending the day, bent over a bin 
or a toilet).

-------



*What you'll need*:

- *Minimum 5.0 grams sifted hash*, or fine kief. Were using hash collected from the strain 

Devastating Train Wreck.

- *Coconut Oil*, 2.5 tsp- organic and mechanically extracted are good, naturally 

heat-deodorized is ok. I recommend the brands 'Now', and 'Garden of Life'.

(Remember, if a single dose turns out much too strong for you, you can dilute it 
further with extra coconut oil until you achieve the desired effect. There is no rush
so feel free to fill one capsule, try it before filling the rest, and see if changes are 
needed. These start out *strong*. Some of you will require less product per-cap.)

- *Pipette* to fill your caps easily by hand, or of course a fancy cap-filling machine or tray.

- *Empty Gelatin Capsules* Can't be veg/V-caps unless you intend on using them immediately 

- *Optional oils*, which as a patient with digestive-absorptive difficulties, I use for enhanced 

mobility and absorption of cannabinoids.. a mix of heavier to lighter oils will create an 

optimal and varied 'vehicle' for cannabinoids, cbd etc., however this is the perfectionist in 

me, and a single, quality coconut oil source will do just fine for most folks. I use:

- Avocado - Almond - and -Castor- oils, in addition to the coconut, at an 
unmeasured rate of just a few drops each, per 2 teaspoons of coconut oil. 

Just be sure they are food grade.

If you are uncertain, contact the supplier or manufacturer, or discontinue use.


- *Soy Lecithin*: this is where the first two recipes differ.


I made two near-exact batches to show the results side by side, one with lecithin, one 

without. It's cheap, easy to find, and it absolutely enhances the effects and absorption 

of cannabinoids. Further explanation below.

- *Ceramic oven-safe dish*

- *Foil*

- *Empty Pill Bottles*

- *Desiccant sachet*

- *size 00 GELATIN capsules*.. they *must be gelatin*, if you use vegetarian, 

they'll disintegrate before you can use them. 

But if you _must_ use V caps, you'll have to take them almost *immediately*, and I'd 

recommend making your hash concentrate in advance, freezing it, and defrosting what 

you need, as you need it, just enough to fill a days supply of caps.

You can use larger capsules, and fill them with different ratios, but only if you can handle 

swallowing pills that large; many folks have difficulties with even the 00's, although they're 

your average health-food sized cap.

--------
Preface. 
*Coconut oil* is a solid at temperatures below around 76-78 degrees, making it perfect for 

canna capsules. When blended properly, the cannabinoids are mixed evenly through the 

oil and become unable to 'eat' through the gel cap, and due to the solidity of the oil they 

can be stored safely for up to several weeks at room temp. I prefer freezing mine as it 

not only greatly extends their shelf life, but there are many studies and recipes that 

suggest a freezing action, as a step of the process, as it enhances the molecular 

break-down of the cannabinoids making them more readily available to your body.


*Soy Lecithin*. It's used in food processing to make less sugar appear 'sweeter', less 

chocolate more 'chocolatey', and in pharmaceuticals to enhance the effectiveness of 

medications, it homogenizes and safely coats, then breaks down substances, into more 

fine, smaller particulates, promoting vastly improved systemic bioavailability within your 

body. 

The difference is so great, that you can visually see the altered consistency between 

oils/pills where lecithin was used, and when it was not. 'Liposomal' lecithin encapsulation, 

simply put, breaks the glands down faster, making the heating process more efficient, 

reducing the risk of damaging the material from possible over-processing. I recommend 

using soy lecithin in all canna and hash oil recipes. 

The glands, already being decarbed (preferably), are then broken down further, and are 

delivered in a vehicle of lecithin oil, creating an intensely narcotic impact upon use. 

Lecithin increases the availability of everything from sugars to vitamin C, to prescription 

pain meds, and the increase in availability on contact is said to be between %15 and %75 

depending on the substance, vitamin, or chemical. Meaning, the correct addition of lecithin 

to for instance, vitamin C, reduces the quantity of ascorbic acid you need to consume in 

order to achieve the same effect, by more than 50%. You can see how this applies to the 

use of digestive-resistant canna in edibles. 

While I can't give you an exact figure for increased availability for cannabinoids, knowing 

it does vary for the home-user kitchen to kitchen, I can guarantee you that personally I 

both see, and feel a difference when lecithin is utilized. 

And when you can buy such large packets of it for just two or three dollars, whatever the 

increase is, it's well worth it. If you'd like to get fancy, and possibly enhance the process 

further, you can additionally use ultrasonic jewelry cleansers to mimic the lab-like process 

of liposomal encapsulation, and utilize a briefer period of heating. 

---------







Ok! To start with you're going to want to weigh out at least 5.0 grams, of finely sifted hash 

or kief. I usually use around 5.5-5.7 grams, for roughly 15 capsules, give or take a cap.

Find your oven safe ceramic dish, mine is used heavily and often so you'll notice 

throughout my tutorials that I don't bother cleaning it.. why remove those glands after all, 

when I can reduce their loss by leaving the same amount behind with each use




I just 

pop it in the fridge when I'm done with it, knowing I'll be using it again in a few days or a 

week.

Preheat oven, to 210 f.

Sprinkle your hash evenly over the dish, and *double seal WELL, with aluminum foil*. Set 

a timer for 20 minutes, place the sealed dish on a baking sheet, in the oven, during 

pre-heat.. it isn't entirely necessary, but heating slowly reduces the risk of shattering your 

dish, and losing your precious material.

The same applies to the end of the heating, turn off the oven, open it briefly, then close 

it and allow it to cool slowly within the oven for 10 minutes. 

Total decarb time, 30 minutes (20 of which, the oven is on). 

-----

*Decarbing* is a touchy issue for many folks, some know they need it but don't know the 

methods and practices that cause decarbing, some aren't aware of it at all, others think 

it's unnecessary and 'know' they get some amount of effect from eating bud on its own, 

here's why: some herb, if it's old, commercial, over-dry, whatever the reason, for a variety 

of reasons, some herb is already partially, or even full decarbed. The process begins 

happening, very gradually, the moment you cut a plant down and begin depriving it of 

water. The older the bud is, and the drier it gets, the more carbon dioxide and water vapor 

is released, and the closer it is to removing the carboxyl group. It's something that is 

almost never discussed publicly, but is frequently known in professional kitchens.


The fresher the herb, or the more moist the storage conditions, the more necessary and 

extensive the decarbing process *needs* to be. Loose hash, separated from plant matter, 

in general needs a bit less decarbing. With herb, depending on the age, I decarb for a full 

20 minutes after the preheat, rather than including that warm up in my 20 minute time 

frame.

A food dehydrator works just as well, if not better than heat at decarbing, it reduces the 

risk of damaging your product with excessive heat. It's hard to tell when your decarb is 

completed when using heat, usually gently browned herb is a good sign but it often 

means you've taken it a hair too far, and some material in the middle may not be 

completely decarbed.

-----

Once cooled, remove your dish. 

Now, preheat your oven to 250 f, while you complete the following steps. Dont worry, it is 

too hot, but youll be reducing the heat once youre ready to use it.

In every step of the way, in order to prevent the loss of potency via vapor escape, you 

MUST wait for your sealed container to fully cool, prior to opening. 

Unwrap your foil covered dish. Your hash should now have gone from a very pale sandy 

amber, to a light but somewhat golden brown. 







Mix ¼ teaspoon Lecithin to the hash, and blend well.





This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 829x622.












Youre ready to add your coconut oil, but youll need to melt it first. Be careful doing so as 

some containers have foil seals restricting microwave use, I find the safest ways of 

melting your oil are just sitting it in front of a heater, or placing the entire (glass) 

container in your oven, without its lid, at its lowest setting for a few moments.








----

Besides that its good for you, coconut oil is a solid at room temperature, making it an 

ideal tool for hash encapsulation. If you use a liquid oil, its not just the oil that eats away 

at the capsule in a matter of days or weeks, its the concentrated hash and cannabinoids, 

that can eat away at the pill in a matter of hours =-O You can try to freeze them, but 

often it isnt done quick enough and you end up with sloppy capsules. A recipe for 

Sloppy Caps will follow : )

---

Mix your oily hash well, and then seal it up tightly with two layers of aluminum foil. Just to 

reiterate: Wrapping in foil, during all heating stages, prevents possible vaporization of 

your valuable potency.







Now place your covered dish on a baking sheet, and into the oven. Immediately reduce 

the heat down to 220 f, and set the timer for 40 minutes. The initial burst of heat is 

primarily to quickly heat the dish itself, by the time the oil itself begins warming up the 

temperature should have fallen sufficiently. 

After 40 minutes, shut off your oven, open it momentarily, then close it allowing your oil 

to slowly cool. I do this to gently increase processing time, and as a preventative safety 

measure against the dish breaking from the temperature change, spoiling the product.

Once completely cooled, or only warm to the touch (about a half hour) you can remove 

the foil, and stir in an additional 1/8 of a teaspoon of lecithin. 







If you are particularly meticulous about everything you do, like I am (lol), or if you would 

like to use the capsules as soon as you have finished making them, this is when I 

recommend taking the extra step of freezing your material, to aid in the breaking up of 

the structure of your cannabinoids, which can increase their systemic bioavailability. Place 

your sealed container in the freezer for 8 hours. I like freezing between periods of heat 

because it results in a smoother liquid. Otherwise, you can simply freeze them once 

capped.

Moving on : ) After youve mixed in your lecithin (or after youve removed your dish from 

the freezer, and have given it ample time to reach room-temp) you will re-wrap it tightly in 

foil, pre-heat your oven to 220 f, and place it inside during the pre-heat (particularly if 

youve had it frozen, and only recently thawed), and set your timer for 40 minutes.

These are your materials for the next stage, minus the various pure oils:













After allowing it to cool as described earlier, you should have something like this, a dank, 

thick, viscous black-brown oil. It is exactly how a potent canna oil should look at its peak 

potency, any less or lighter, indicates it could have endured more processing to reach its 

potential. 

I make both meticulous, and lazy-mans edibles, and there is a hugely profound 

difference between the two, their effects, and the quantity of material required, for the 

desired effect.

Take your cap in your hand, wrapped in a paper towel.

I do this because, my fingers are a bit warm, and when you add even gentle heat to a 

capsule, just as you are attempting to seal it, the pressure fights with you and tries to 

pop the cap off the end of your capsule resulting in a less-than-snug seal. Holding it in a 

folded bit of paper towel, insulates it just enough to prevent this.

Now with your other hand, stir the oil gently with your pipette, as you first pinch, then allow 

it to fill. Conveniently I have pipettes that measure in mls, each 00 cap holds just under 

1ml. One tablespoon of material, will fill roughly 15 caps.








If youve ever made caps both with, and _without_ *lecithin*, besides the end-effect this is 

where youll notice that it really helps, as far as the processing goes. The lecithin acts as a 

homogenizer, it blends the hash and oil more consistently, meaning youre not left to 

navigate a thin surface oil containing some cannabinoids, and a thick hashy sludge at the 

base, containing others. You end up with more consistent content per cap, more reliably 

with lecithin.


Carefully seal up the other end, and viola, youve made your first hash cap!








And the finishing shots a nice bottle of premium medicine, and a few comparisons 

between caps made with and without lecithin.














Its immediately noticeable that the non-lecithin pills maintained a lighter color during the 

same (if not more) processing, in spite of the addition of a lighter colored substance (the 

lecithin), you can also visually see that the particulates contained within the oil of the 

lighter non-lecithin caps, look slightly larger and less broken down, than those of the 

darker lecithin caps.

And thats it for now, hope youve enjoyed glancing over this, or scouring over it if you plan on 

making them yourself one day. 



Good luck, and happy medicating!


----------



## BadKittySmiles (Mar 1, 2011)

*Chocolate Covered Peanut Butter Canna BOMBS*







These are a tradition in my house around the holidays, I make them only once or twice a year. Not because they arent GREAT, they are, but because this is a recipe that I can jam an enormous amount of cannabinoids into when made this way, they are more for fun, and not medicinal purposes, unless you are in a situation coming out of an accident or a surgery, and youre facing greater initial pain. Otherwise, youll need to be sure you can afford to keep up with the intake youd need. 

If you eat these very often, your tolerance sky-rockets and it will reduce the overall effectiveness of your medicine, unless you continue to medicate using those large quantities... as it is, people sometimes complain that its not worth smoking for at least a week after they leave our holiday gatherings, lol. 

With that in mind Ill be sharing two recipes, if using these for regular meds you should follow the first; there is a suggested ingredients list, that will provide a strong experience for the average patient or regular smoker, along with the ingredients I actually use they are so strong, that I STILL have a few left rolling around the freezer, and edibles dont usually last long in my home. Besides just a few infused drinks, its the one, single-dose edible that I feel I need to plan for






You can also feel free to adjust the dose to the level you require but if any edible was designed for an over-dose of canna, this is it






Like the high grade canna caps, if Im aware someone doesnt usually require a large dose Im not going to share an edible of this potency with them, Ive seen too many people bent over a toilet or trash bin from edibles, its not healthy, and its just not any fun.
I make edibles this strong only a few times a year, usually when having small gatherings and entertaining special company from abroad. Well have canna candy out, some infused beverages, hot and cold, several styles of cookies and cakes. Often times an infused main course or two. Or some years I make a special sweet & sour sauce, and we just order chinese







------------------------








Tools:
- *Medium sized pot* 
- *Small ceramic dish*
- *Aluminum Foil*
- *Oven bag *(the kind used for cooking)
- *Baking sheet*
- *Candy thermometer*
- *Wax paper*
- *Cheesecloth*, optional (needed for larger quantities of herb)
- **Double boiler* 
(*if using a microwave chocolate, add the
additional canna oil in the peanut butter and
increase powder sugar accordingly, and the
double boiler pot/s are no longer required,
unless making herb oil rather than hash oil.)

What you will need: - What I used..:

- *4+ grams of hash * - - *7 grams of hash*
or 
- *10 to 14g shake/herb* - - *98 +/- grams of herb* (post-sifted for hash)

If extracted properly, these edibles - Do I go overboard, or what? 
hardly taste altered in any way. - (These taste like canna heaven)













You will also need:

Peanut butter balls:

- *2/3 cup peanut butter*
- *2  2 ½ cups confectioners sugar*
- *½ tsp vanilla extract*
- *1/2 + cup butter and/or coconut oil*  you can get away with less oil by using hash, 
this way, you wont dilute the peanut 
 butter flavor quite so much with oil and sugar.


Chocolate coating:

- *Any hard, dark bakers melting chocolate or chips, roughly ¾ - 1 cup*.
- *2/3 tsp coconut hash oil* (works better than the butter alternative, but use no other oil)
- *Paraffin/baking wax*

Optional, recommended

- *lecithin* 

Optional (for fuse)

- *thick cotton cooking string, or white yarn* 
- *paraffin wax* 
- *ceramic dish*, or a small home-made foil bowl



Cut 20 x 2 ½ sections, of thick white string or yarn (you may need spares). Tie a small knot at one end of each string.

Heat your oven to 200 and melt a small portion of paraffin wax in a small ceramic dish, takes only 2  3 minutes... it can be very carefully microwaved, or heated slowly on the stove-top, but its MUCH, much safer and more controlled in the oven, and at a set temp. 

Carefully remove the paraffin from the oven with a potholder, it will be very warm, so set it on a safe surface. Begin dipping the strings, tied end first, into the paraffin, coating the yarn well. If heated in the oven at 200, it should be cool enough to grab by the opposite end once dipped, to flip and coat the entire string. Be quick, or youll be reheating your paraffin a few times! The wax helps keep the ball formed around the string, and it also prevents stray strands of string fiber from being eaten by you, or your patients or guests.

------

Creating a potent oil:

Decarb your hash, by following the guide in the Canna Caps recipe. Decarb your herb by following the same instructions, but lay it flat and evenly on a baking sheet, inside the oven bag with as much air as possible, then fold the opening underneath, sealing it.

If decarbing both at once, carefully remove the hash 15-20 minutes into the process and cover with a thick dry towel, to slow down the cooling process (reducing the risk of your dish shattering), and allow an additional 10 minutes for the herb. This is how it should look before decarbing:


























And this is how it should look, once decarbed. remember, keep all containers sealed well the entire time they are being heater and allow all materials to fully cool, BEFORE opening them, otherwise you can allow some of your precious material to escape via vaporization:







Now you are ready to add your oils, and lecithin. 

I like to use a combination of oils, both for flavor, and to create a varied oil vehicle for cannabinoid bonding and availability, some thinner and some thicker. In the end, you want it to be a solid at room temp, so your canna balls arent too soft, and the chocolate keeps its shape and thickness. The additional liquid oils I've used in addition to the solids, had previously been infused with herb.

Ideally, you should be using butter and/or coconut oil, about 1.5 Tbsp worth for your hash. If this is your primary or only canna oil source, youll be adding an additional 2 x Tbsp of softened butter to the peanut butter filling, later on.













And your double boiler, with your melted oils and lecithin over a low heat.

(I am using slightly more oil, knowing that with this much herb, a small but noticeable quantity of oil will be left behind):







After adding the powdered herb:







Cover tight with foil, using the foil to seal the thermometer in place, keep between 180-200 f, turning off the heat periodically as it rises. This is what it looks like after about ten or so hours:







Allow to cool somewhat, so its only warm to the touch, and set up your cheesecloth. 

Now, you can begin straining. 

When using this much green for such a small amount of oil, I know there will be some potent material left within the herb that is worth keeping, so I save and freeze the green for a future run, and use only the oil.

But knowing youll be using a smaller amount, and if it was initially ground finely enough, you can choose to add it all directly to the peanut butter.













Now with one (or both




) of these oils, youre finally ready to make the peanut butter balls!


























On to the peanut butter balls:







In a mixing bowl, youll be blending your peanut butter, vanilla, and all your canna oil except for roughly 2/3 tsp which will go in the chocolate (only if made with butter and/or coconut oil, otherwise, use it all in the peanut butter) first. If only using hash oil, remember to add a few Tbsp of additional butter at this point. 













Once that is done you should have an oily peanut butter goo, and youre ready to begin mixing in your powdered sugar, until it reaches a consistency that will hold shape, and not crumble.








Youre now ready to make the peanut butter centers, using the fuse:

Cover the base of a cookie sheet or baking pan with foil or wax paper.

Take enough peanut butter filling, so that when rolled, it should create roughly a 1.25 - 1.50 diameter ball.

Once its balled up, insert the fuse about half-way through the ball, KNOT-END FIRST, then gently squeeze and reform, the ball making sure that its stable. If youd like, you can place them down gently but firmly on the foil or wax paper, just enough to create a flat on the very base, to keep them from rolling around. 

Having the fuse-knot in the center holds it in very snug, and prevents the fuse from slipping around and falling out, or crumbling the peanut butter, and you can carefully bend the fuse so it looks decorative, or more cartoon-ish. 

Pop the tray into the freezer, for no longer than 20 minutes (while you complete the following).








Chocolate coating:

This can be as simple or tedious as you like. If youre not adept in the kitchen or familiar with tempering chocolate I recommend using all your hash/canna oil in the peanut butter ball portion, disregard the double boiler, and using one of the newer, more simple microwavable melting chocolates, which are designed for easy consistent use.
Otherwise, you may be frustrated when the consistency fails and its more of a lumpy sauce, than a coating.







What I do, using a double boiler pot, is grab a handful of semi-sweet, dark, and milk chocolate baking chips, concentrating on the dark and semi-sweet, and slowly melt them over the lowest heat possible using a double boiler. 

Once the chocolate is melted, I add my hash oil, blend, and then I begin shaving small amounts of paraffin into the chocolate. Ill blend again, then drop a little on wax paper. Once it stays nice and solid, its ready. Remove from heat.

If you choose to make your own chocolate coat, but without adding additional canna oil, there is no need for the paraffin: just temper as usual, and they will be much shinier this way. Remember the smaller and taller the pot, the easier it will be to use as a coat.

Remove your peanut butter balls from the freezer (or the refrigerator, if you waited longer than 20 minutes) and grab them one at a time, by the fuse.

Quickly dunk each ball in the cooling chocolate, and place on your wax paper.. a new sheet can be used, or you can carefully return each ball to the last. 

The cold temperature of the peanut butter ball will rapidly solidify the cooling chocolate, this is why its best to work fast and use the freezer rather than the fridge for the balls, the outer edge becomes colder than it can in the fridge, without allowing the center to become frozen (which can cause crumbling/cracking in the center around the fuse, when dunked into the warm chocolate).

After dunking each ball, take a spoon and using the excess chocolate, place a small drop on the end of each fuse now theyre lit












Pop them in the freezer, and youre done! You now have 18  20 of the most potent desert-edibles you can find... with folks eagerly awaiting a sample, you can see that three BOMBs had already gone 'MIA', before I even had a chance to finish dipping the full batch






If you're not using them right away, I recommend letting them sit for a few hours, as they are on the pan, while freezing.

Then, like any stored edible, you can remove them and place them inside an oven bag within a tupperware container, *or even a small safe, properly installed in your freezer this is what I recommend to any parents, who need to keep meds out of the hands of curious minors.*

Storing them first in oven bags, helps to prevent freezer burn and outside odors or flavors from seeping in, retaining their flavor, so they dont become spoiled by the environment outside the bag.








Enjoy








Tip: Any excess, hashy chocolate that you may have left over from the dunking, can be poured to harden into a chocolate mold, or a small tray lined with wax paper, making a great edible all on its own.

Tip: How do you make quick and easy hash chocolates? Just follow that portion of the recipe


----------



## BadKittySmiles (Mar 1, 2011)

*UV Reactive ***GLOWING*** Canna Candy*








Glowing Hash Candies:

These you can make very easily, following any hard candy recipe. By adding oil, youre turning a hard candy into something like a caramel, and with a little vanilla, or some fruit flavorings (I recommend passion fruit or papaya) these things taste a little overwhelmingly canna, but AMAZING. 

They are one of my very favorite treats, Im not sure if its the years of exposure or what, but hash just tastes soooo good this way: pure hash oil, mixed with pure sugar, lightly flavored or not = heaven.

How much hash you decide to use, really depends how strong youd like them.

I recommend making the first batch you try WEAK, that way you dont wind up regretting the temptation you have to eat a bunch right away




The first batch can be a snack, the next can be meds. 

They really taste that good, and the taste is only better when they arent made to glow.. the quinine in the tonic water, causes the glowing reaction under a black light, but its definitely a little bitter and of course it isnt necessary at all unless you want your candy to glow, it's more of a festive party gimmick. 

Ive always considered these my secret recipe... I had actually decided _against_ sharing it to begin with! Luckily, by the time I was preparing the mixtures to pour out and harden I was feeling a little more generous.






And besides, glowing tonic water isnt exactly a HUGE secret, anyway






------------------------------------------------



You will need:

- 4.0g hash

- 3 tsp coconut oil or butter

- ¾ cup sugar

- ½ cup tonic water (to glow), or, regular water (more sweet)

- flavoring if desired

- a pinch of salt; not needed if using tonic water

- candy thermometer

- a small metal pot

- a baking sheet covered in greased foil, or wax paper



Makes: 20-24 x 5  7.5 gram candies. The circular licorice candies are 7.5 grams each, and the square and rectangle holiday candies weigh roughly 5 and 6 grams respectively.


Decarb then prepare the hash and coconut oil, or butter, as described in the first Canna Capsule recipe above. 

You can definitely choose to use bud oil, and you can get away with using as many as 6  8 tsp of oil in that little sugar, before the consistency of the candy is too altered. 

When youre in the final stages of preparing your oil/butter and youre ready to freeze it, you can begin the candy. 

Start by mixing the tonic water, and sugar, in a pot over a medium heat until the sugar has fully dissolved. Once that has happened, bring to a boil. Continue boiling for 3 or 4 minutes, then insert your candy thermometer and if its a style which you can clasp to the side of the pot to keep it in place, do so. Once the temperature has reached 300 degrees, immediately remove from heat and set aside, leaving the thermometer in place.

Remove your hash oil from the freezer.

When the temperature of the clear liquid sugar is down to about 250, it is safe to add your not-quite-frozen, solidified oil, without risking a boil up. This will also rapidly reduce the temperature of the candy, making it safer for the cannabinoids. This is also the time you would add any flavoring, at a rate according to the flavor/manufacturers suggestion. The only coloring comes from the hash, otherwise these candies would be almost crystal clear.







Now, you have a few options.

There are inexpensive candy molds you can buy, you can simply pour it over some wax paper or greased foil, or finally, you can wait for it to cool somewhat, so its almost (but not quite) too hot to touch, keep it over a few low heat frequently cycling from on, to off, and form fast shapes by hand, as it turns rock solid.

Ive done all three, each works just as well as the other.. depends what mood Im in by the time I have the candy ready




If measuring a consistent dose in each piece of candy is crucial, use a candy mold.. the medium and large jewels are fun, and work well.

For the tutorial I made two separate batches; one is a triple strength pure hash Glass Candy using only the hash as flavor, and the last batch I split into two portions, so each portion could be flavored.

3 x strength glass hash candy:







And a few moments later













It glows so well, that the black light can be behind a couch or on the fridge, and the candy itself actually lights up the foil. And a foil-wrapped bowl can make a good serving dish. 

This is the candy under normal lighting, and it looks, well... basically, normal.

























And thats it! Wrap in wax paper, or dust lightly with powdered sugar and bag it up for storage. It lasts for months if sealed well, years in the freezer.

Ill finish this up with some glowing eye candy pun, intended






























And wrapped.

I hope you enjoy these at least half as much as I do




Have fun!











Tip: If all the candies are the same size, you can calculate how much hash is in each, by just dividing your hash by the number of candies you have.

But to calculate how much hash is in each candy, when you have 
multiple different but consistent sizes, you simply weigh your 
candy, then take the grams of hash you used, divided by the total 
grams of candy you have. Youll get a funny looking number. Then 
you multiply that number, by the weight of the individual candies.

For instance, lets say I used 4 grams of hash, in 121 total grams 
of candy.

I had :
8 x 5.0g (squares) = 40g, 
6 x 6.0g (rectangles) = 36g, 
and 
6 x 7.5g (circles) = 45g.

4 / 121 = 0.03305.. that is the weight of hash, per candy-gram. 

You can do it by the group, or very easily by multiplying the funny 
number (0.03305) by the weight of an individual piece of candy.





This way, even if all the candies are sized randomly, youll know the 
level contained in each candy if you have a scale and know the 
total weight of that one piece.


----------



## BadKittySmiles (Mar 1, 2011)

"*'Fair Dinkum', Hashy Aussie 'Meat Pie'*", w/ Bacon and Cheese









*-Aussie Meat Pie-
*

I lived in Australia for a few years and travel there frequently, 
entirely for the growing community..

And the weather. 

And the beaches. 

And the animals. 

And the food, while fairly 'traditional' fare... is AMAZING. Anything 
you make that tastes good in the US, when made instead with 
Aussie ingredients, will taste a thousand times better. High wages, 
low cost of living, great food.. They have a good quality of life 
over there.

This is one of my favorite recipes from Aus. I walk to the local 
shops and pick up meat pies allll the time, more often than I really 
probably should. When I'm away, it's like I've lost a piece of my 
heart (or my stomach.. same thing really




). 

So every chance I get, I'm making one kind of meat pie or 
another.. sausage, chicken, beef... when you say 'pie' in Australia, 
no one's thinking 'cherries'. They are thinking MEAT






More often than not, they are small single-serve pies. In this 
recipe we'll be making a larger, multi-serving pie.

You will need:

- a pie dish

- 1 Tbsp Herb/Hash oil in your strength (we're using a blend, you can use either/or)

For filling:

- ¾ - 1 Tbsp hash oil (I save some for the crust, but that's optional due to heat/temps)

- 1 cup shredded cheddar 
(I was going to go cheese-less, but found a can 
of condensed cheese soup in the pantry)

- ¼ cup shredded bacon

- 1 ¼ - 1 ½ lbs minced/ground beef

- 2 Tbsp flour

- 2 tsp/cubes beef bullion

- 1 tsp soy sauce

- 1 ¼ cups water

- ¼ tsp nutmeg

- ¼ tsp garlic, minced

- ¼ tsp black pepper or grains of paradise


- optional: onion and celery, or other appropriate veggies... 
I use celery, because my better half hates onions






For crust (if you're hesitant making your own, buy pre-made frozen, or packet mixes):

- 2 ½ cups flour

- ½ tsp baking powder

- ¾ cups cold water

- ½ cup butter or lard

- 1 ½ tsp salt

- ½ teaspoon beef bullion

- ¼ Tbsp hash oil


--------------------

Filling:

In a large pot, brown your beef, with the pepper and garlic, and 
whatever veggies you plan to use. 

Most recipes say to 'discard' the resulting oil... instead I save 
mine, and reduce the water normally required for the recipe. It 
may not be very healthy, but it's very tasty




If you want to 
discard your oil, add the garlic and pepper only after you've done 
so.

Once browned, add your beef stock cubes, 1 cup water, and 
nutmeg. Simmer gently for 5 minutes, then add a your additional ¼ 
cup water, mixed first with the 2 Tbsp flour. Simmer and stir 
gently, until the mixture begins to thicken. At this point, add your 
soy sauce.







Simmer an additional 5 minutes. Stir in your hash oil, and remove 
from heat.







And blended






Crust:

Blend your dry ingredients (if your bullion is a powder or cube, 
crush and blend here).







Now, blend for up to 4 minutes all the ingredients that make up 
the crust, wet and dry. You want to have your lard or butter soft, 
but not melted, before you begin this process. If you blend too 
much, your crust will be too dense. 

Once you have a consistent-textured dough ball, separate 1/3 and 
begin forming it into its own ball. This smaller portion is your base, 
the larger is the top crust.

This is where I get lazy.. you're supposed to put these balls in the 
fridge, and use them as late as the following day. I just chill them 
for an hour.

Roll them flat, one at a time (base first) however you feel is 
easiest for you. I place it between a lightly floured, folded piece of 
cling wrap, and (ever since I shattered my rolling pin years ago) I 
roll with whatever I have handy, usually a can of pam cooking 
spray. 







(this is the thicker top/lid crust)






You kept the top piece larger so you can have a thicker crust, so 
don't flatten it too much or you'll be left with a lot of excess.

Building the Pie:

Preheat your oven, to 400 f.

Lay the base portion flat in your lightly greased pie dish, carefully 
removing any excess around the edges with a knife. Bake for 5 
minutes until nearly, but not-quite-done, and remove from oven.







You'll want to stop just short of this point.. 






Pour your filling into the crust in the pie dish. 

Spread your bacon over that... (I mix half through the meat before 
pouring, the other half on top. You can go either way you 
choose.)







Add your cheese.. rather than sprinkling it evenly over the top, 
add it heavier and lighter in different sections. This way you can 
have more meat in some places, and more cheese in others... 
otherwise, you're left wondering where the cheese even is












Now take your thicker crust, and carefully lay it over the top, 
leaving or removing as much excess as desired. Fold or fork the 
two edges together (base and top), sealing them shut.

Finally, make three small slits near the center of your pie. 







Bake in your preheated oven for 6 minutes on high heat, then 
reduce to 320 f, and bake for an additional 10 minutes, or until the 
crust is a golden brown. 

Allow 10 minutes to cool, cut, serve, and enjoy


----------



## BadKittySmiles (Mar 1, 2011)

And I thought you may want to see where the hash and herb I 
cook with, comes from




So it's educational too




Hope you 
enjoy them. From a few of my earliest crops grown overseas, to 
some more recent ventures:

This is the original photo and bud (from my avatar) using 10 and 
15 gallon pots indoors, the biggest I'll use inside for convenience 
when not breeding or growing for variety:






Original photo & plant that nug came from..










































Dried cured feralocity nug..


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 1, 2011)

*very* informative thread, subbed, looking forward to more yummiliciousness.
having been in charge of the 2-legged offspring for a while now while hubby toils away with the one-legged ones (the math: more time in the kitchen, for me) i decided to combine my loves of cannabis and cooking and have been churning out various culinary experiments for about a year now. except once i started i realized that the sky is the limit and there have been various permutations of varying successes, either way it's made the neighbourhood 2-legged guinea pigs very happy.

nothing that's come out of my kitchen looks anywhere as sharp as your pics, but i did recently manage to make a killer carrot cake most people couldn't tell was 'happy'.


----------



## BadKittySmiles (Mar 1, 2011)

Hullo  Thanks for the kind words and for stopping in 

By any chance, can you not see the photos I've linked through the tutorials.. there should be around 50 or more pics up there.

I can see them just fine, but I linked a few other photos the same way in another thread, and someone commented that he couldn't see them.

I'd just like to be sure I'm using this forums tools the right way before I go any further


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 1, 2011)

just scrolled through, i can see all your pics except the ones in post #5 (of which i can't see any). hmmm....


----------



## BadKittySmiles (Mar 1, 2011)

Tried something...Fixed?


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 1, 2011)

Yes!!! Effing beautiful!!!


----------



## Dj1209 (Mar 1, 2011)

Very nice thread I cannot wait till my harvest I'm going to try every recipe you posted Haha. For the peanut butter canabombs how strong are they because I was going to try those soon but with about 2x more "Special"


----------



## BadKittySmiles (Mar 1, 2011)

The Canna Bombs at that strength, I only make a few times per year when special guests are visiting because (as the recipe stands) they are WAY too strong for most people. I've seen too many friends bent over a toilet all evening, now I only offer edibles at that (or even my personal) strength/dose, to those who are prepared for and can handle that kind of rush. You should adjust the dose so you're eating a little less than you're comfortable smoking in a single session. When processed correctly edible canna is *much* more powerful than it is when smoked.

The standard edible dose for herb should be .35g per edible, and for hash, only .15g. And even then, it's standard practice that we recommend patients to begin with half a dose that size, then see how they feel in 40 minutes. Many people don't process their canna properly however, these people find it takes more (and more) to achieve the effect they desire, when otherwise, edible canna is a much more efficient method of getting cannabinoids into your system than smoking. If you don't have a whole lot of edible-making experience under your belt, it's best to start with a little extra canna if you want them strong, knowing you may risk either over or under processing.


----------



## Jozikins (Mar 1, 2011)

I fucking love you, you brilliant bastard!


----------



## BadKittySmiles (Mar 2, 2011)

Just checking to be sure, can everyone can see the pics? Please let me know if you can't!

I had to fix one post, but possibly not the others... there should be *15* photos for the capsule recipe, *28* for the Canna Bombs, *14* for the candies, *13* for the pie, and *17* for the 5th post.


----------



## BadKittySmiles (Mar 3, 2011)

"*Citric Acid Extraction: The Easiest and Most Discreet Extraction*"








Pre-decarbing, is not necessary.. and here's why






Citric like any acid, functions when in contact with organic substances in its concentrated form, by undergoing a process of oxidization, or 'redox'. This is otherwise know as a kind of low grade combustion, or more correctly, burning and combusting material is a kind of redox. It causes a chemical reaction and change in the material it comes into contact with, releasing the carbon elements, and water vapor, in other words, *decarboxylating the material*.
In concentrations high enough, it can be mixed with water, and still actually draw the moisture out from the material it comes into contact with, into the solution, where it will rapidly evaporate along with the rest of the water content. During this process it almost ruthlessly breaks down the glandular material into a very fine crystalline paste, and with gentle heat (or a few days in a sealed container) the fragments, barely holding their shape together, will melt in your mouth. 

Two methods; *hash*, *bud*. 

*The only difference process-wise between the two*, is that when using bud, you'll need to divide your canna and use two to three times the liquid and citric powder, saturating your bud, and you'll want to make several runs with that liquid using the divided portions, if you'd like it very close to hash-strength.

This is the easiest extraction someone can make if discretion is a must, if you don't have any privacy, or many tools, it doesn't matter; you don't need any suspicious supplies beyond your bud or hash.. just a jar, vinegar (or even water), and powdered citric acid. You'd just mix them up appropriately, and let them sit for a few days, air it out allowing the moisture to evaporate, and repeat once more.. it's the fastest heatless extraction you could hope for, and with a little sugar, it goes great in many beverages from soda, to hot or iced tea, as well as in many sweet and savory meals..










You will need:


- a small glass jar, for final storage (some plastics will -melt- from not only the citric acid, but the combination of the acid and the glandular material)

- hash or herb.. for the tutorial I used about 5 grams hash

- 1 ½ - 2 tsp powdered citric acid 

- 2 tsp vinegar 

or

- 2 tsp alcohol

or

- 2 tsp water (use extra ½-1tsp citric powder)

optional, speeds things up

- lecithin

- ceramic dish

- oven

- foil


-----------------------------

Directions:

Add your canna, lecithin, and citric powder to a blender or mortar and pestle.







Blend well.

When finished, after only mixing the powders together, you'll notice already that your glands have begun breaking down and you've got a very sticky, tacky mix. That's the acid already going to work at drying out and breaking down your material.







Now, add your liquid. Blend further.

It begins evaporating very quickly, you'll want to transfer it to your ceramic dish or jar soon now. It's already very, very sticky at this point, a bit like a longer Iso soak mixed with kief. Note: don't touch it as I have done here.. my finger tips are caloused from working with ph down, trimming by hand, stamping out lit bowls, and making these sort of concoctions.. this amount of acid could potentially burn you, or leave you with tender, sore and inflamed skin.













Prepare to either: finish, by jarring your mix, and letting it sit for several days, or up to a week.

Or, spoon it into your oven safe container, wrap with foil, and heat at 180 degrees for 10 minutes... this is enough to drastically speed the process up.







Pre-heat:






By now, you should have a very dark, glossy, oily mix. 

This is the mix, compared to a sample from same batch, that was not put in the oven (on the left).














Seal well in a jar at this point for immediate use, or set aside for one to two days (to achieve a peak gloss before the final step).

24 hours later...







2 days later.. the sample left out, and not exposed to heat, has turned quite dark now.













And we're done




I like to let mine dry out fully, then add a few drops of alcohol, or vinegar, and _then_ call it finished. Just the tiniest few drops (or the smallest, sticky crumble when it's a bit 'dried') in anything sweet or savory, and you're set and medicated for a good, long time.


----------



## BadKittySmiles (Mar 3, 2011)

"*Glowing Strawberry Mango POW! (right in the kisser)*"
...made using the citric acid extraction.








Made right after the extraction.. This is how I clean the spoon I use, when transferring the extraction from the ceramic dish, to the final jar













Ingredients:

- 1 citric hash covered spoon (you can just use a dose, or however much you'd like)

- few drops each of Strawberry and Mango glycerin tincture (or just a flavoring of your choice)

- 2 teaspoons sugar

- 1 Tbsp water

- splash of tonic water

- Topped off with ginger ale

----

Mix your sugar, water, tincture, and citric extraction in your glass. Add a splash of tonic water, and top off with ginger ale.

Lights on, and it still glows













Lights off, and it glows *better*


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 3, 2011)

wow that is impressive, and thanx for the link


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 3, 2011)

well, bks, apparently i'm too much of a rep slut to give you any more today, so i'll hit you again when they let me....


----------



## Slurpy (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey awesome thread, but do you have any ways of extracting without these weird materials?

I went to two grocery stores looking for "Coconut Oil" and neither had any. Closest thing i could find was peanut or grapeseed oil. Also Citric Acid Powder? I didn't look for that so they might have it but it still sounds exotic and i'm not in a major city or anything lol

can i not use vegetable oil or something common to extract it then make candy? Or is it because the coconut oil hardens that it works for the candy?


----------



## BadKittySmiles (Mar 3, 2011)

Coconut oil can be found at any small health food store, most pharmacies, probably walmart... it's very readily available to your body which promotes bioavailability, but also yes it is a solid at room temp and up to 78+ degrees, so it makes a very dry, non-leaky candy (when using lard etc., the candies are still very greasy and can be a little slimy, most other oils will tend to ooze out unless you freeze them which can risk shattering the candy, while these candies made using coconut oil keep at room temp for months). They aren't that weird  You just have to keep your eyes open. Citric acid powder can be found at the same places, GNC, health food shops, CVS etc, same with lecithin powder. When making a recipe like brownies I'd recommend using olive oil, or even grapeseed oil, both of which are superior to butter and lard, and then corn based oils are generally the last kind you should choose.

Even when I live out in the wilderness in the middle of hillbilly land, I've still been able to get my hands on these items locally with a little checking around, however it's usually cheaper (and more stress-free) to find most of the ingredients on the net. Amazon, ebay, small and large health food shops (iherb etc.).


----------



## BadKittySmiles (Mar 3, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> well, bks, apparently i'm too much of a rep slut to give you any more today, so i'll hit you again when they let me....


 I was given the same notice for you earlier in another thread.. got to spread the love a little more I guess


----------



## Slurpy (Mar 3, 2011)

Ahh I should have read more I didn't realize they weren't at regular grocery stores lol I'll check a local health food place after my midterm tmrw

Is lecithin powder necessary for making candy?


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 4, 2011)

i love pure coconut oil.... i keep one in the kitchen and one in the bathroom for lotion - *best *lotion *ever. 

@slurpy: a lot of 'pickling/jarring' sections/aisles stock citric acid powder (a lot of folks use it to keep their jarred summer fruits from going all brown). i bought mine at a hardware store with an extensive jarring section last year. 

lecithin powder is fun stuff! besides candy-making, you can add it to almost any liquid to make it 'foam.' (i worked with an exec chef who was going through a 'foam' phase... aaaaaalll the specials had some sort of foam instead of a sauce for a while. grapefruit juice made the trippiest flavour). i haven't tried the candy recipes yet, but it's certainly fun stuff to get stoned and do science experiments with....


----------



## BadKittySmiles (Mar 4, 2011)

lol sounds like my kind of chef mellokitty, that grapefruit flavor sounds interesting 

However we use lecithin, not as a flavor enhancer, but for the same reason pharmaceutical companies do; it's called *liposomal encapsulation.*

This is why I recommend using it in any edible-intent extraction, during the processing of your canna, from citric extractions, to alcohol, to oil.

They use it in pharmaceuticals to improve bioavailability of everything from pain meds, to vitamin C.. with vit C for example, it becomes up to_* 75% more bioavailable to your system*_, meaning you get the same treatment from using only 1mg liposomally treated vit C, as you would from around 4-5+mg untreated vit C. They use it as a flavor enhancer in cooking for similar reasons; the lecithin breaks down the flavoring already present into smaller particulates, allowing that flavor to enter your taste buds more easily, for a more rich, or full flavor 

Vit C is a good example because it is very resistant to being absorbed by our system in its natural state without proper preparation (sound familiar?




) which is why you often see un-altered brands advertising "3000% of your daily dosage in each cap", you need that much per dose, just so your body has a chance to take in a healthy quantity.

Using liposomal encapsulation technology however (adding lecithin as an emulsifier and homogenizer), is considered the closest we can get in pill form, to an intravenous injection. It's used more frequently and considered to be even more effective at improving bioavailability, than the *Bioperine* used in Cannabrex 3x enhancement formula.

"Most of his work has been done with Vitamin C. Vitamin C has very low absorbability in the gastrointestinal tract of humans (16%). By encapsulating Vitamin C nanoparticles with a phospholipid membrane, we could *directly by-pass the destructive forces of the gut with Liposomal-C being directly absorbed into the blood stream*. He has manipulated the natural tendency of phospholipids to form tiny encasing bubbles (liposomes) in a water-based pharmacological solution. The key is that these formed liposomes will automatically encase whatever is in the water solution with it."

Here's a link to get you started.. try using google to search "lecithin THC pills capsules" and "lecithin liposomal encapsulation", and you'll come up with loads of responses.

Liposomal Encapsulation Technology (LET), Liposomal-Encapsulated Vit C, Some Additional Info.. at Cancer Alternatives Support Forum (MessageID: 1556982)

And an ecerpt from my first post here, for the canna capsules:

"*Soy Lecithin*. It's used in food processing to make less sugar appear 'sweeter', less 

chocolate more 'chocolatey', and in pharmaceuticals to enhance the effectiveness of 

medications, it homogenizes and safely coats, then breaks down substances, into more 

fine, smaller particulates, promoting vastly improved systemic bioavailability within your 

body. 

The difference is so great, that you can visually see the altered consistency between 

oils/pills where lecithin was used, and when it was not. 'Liposomal' lecithin encapsulation, 

simply put, breaks the glands down faster, making the heating process more efficient, 

reducing the risk of damaging the material from possible over-processing. I recommend 

using soy lecithin in all canna and hash oil recipes. 

The glands, already being decarbed (preferably), are then broken down further, and are 

delivered in a vehicle of lecithin oil, creating an intensely narcotic impact upon use. 

Lecithin increases the availability of everything from sugars to vitamin C, to prescription 

pain meds, and the increase in availability on contact is said to be between %15 and %75 

depending on the substance, vitamin, or chemical. Meaning, the correct addition of lecithin 

to for instance, vitamin C, reduces the quantity of ascorbic acid you need to consume in 

order to achieve the same effect, by more than 50%. You can see how this applies to the 

use of digestive-resistant canna in edibles.

And when you can buy such large packets of it for just two or three dollars, whatever the 

increase is, it's well worth it. If you'd like to get fancy, and possibly enhance the process 

further, you can additionally use ultrasonic jewelry cleansers to mimic the lab-like process 

of liposomal encapsulation, and utilize a briefer period of heating. "


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 4, 2011)

WOW take me to Nimbin, time well spent, nice to see all this, welcome to the sand box, much karma your way.

I love you Mad Scientist (maybe Mad Chemist) you make it easy to do great things, with no understanding of what were doing, but loving every minute of it. Some understand more than other`s I`m sure...

have you seen the home made rail guns.... LMAOBT


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 4, 2011)

Want you to feel right at home

*FREE MARIJUANA

Sung to the tune of Waltzing Matilda. *​ *Once a Ganja smoker forgot to bring his bong along,
"It don&#8217;t really matter, I can build one" said he,
and he sang, as he mulled, and then he rolled a giant joint,
Who&#8217;ll come and share in a session with me?

Free Marijuana!! Free Marijuana!!
Who&#8217;ll come and join in this protest with me?
We&#8217;ll sing till we bring, freedom to the growth of Green,
Who&#8217;ll come and join in this protest with me? 

Down near a water hole grew a wild Sativa tree.
Up jumped the smoker and picked buds with glee.
and he sang, as he mulled up all that wicked wild weed.
Who&#8217;ll come and join in a session with me? 

Free Marijuana. We&#8217;ll smoke lots of Ganja,
Smoking Marijuana sets your mind free.
We&#8217;ll sing till we bring, freedom to the growth of Green,
Who&#8217;ll come and join in this protest with me? 

Down came a squatter, a Rasta with a real cool dread.
Down came Police men, now happy, hip and free.
Check out all the wicked weed you got in that bowl of yours,
let&#8217;s all get rolling and skin some spliffs, Yipee!! 

Free Marijuana. Set loose the Ganja,
Who&#8217;s feeling happy? and who wants green peace?
And we&#8217;ll sing till we bring, freedom to the growth of Green
Who&#8217;ll come and join in this protest with me? 
*
*REPEAT UNTIL RELEGALIZED REPEAT UNTIL RELEGALIZED
*


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 6, 2011)

Slurpy said:


> Hey awesome thread, but do you have any ways of extracting without these weird materials?
> 
> I went to two grocery stores looking for "Coconut Oil" and neither had any. Closest thing i could find was peanut or grapeseed oil. Also Citric Acid Powder? I didn't look for that so they might have it but it still sounds exotic and i'm not in a major city or anything lol
> 
> can i not use vegetable oil or something common to extract it then make candy? Or is it because the coconut oil hardens that it works for the candy?


 i had a hard time at first finding coconut oil also... until i found the mother load...go to an indian grocery store


----------



## BadKittySmiles (Mar 7, 2011)

Teaser (




): Home Made "*Triple Berry Hash Wine*"

Depending how the mods and the powers that be, feel, I may or may not be sharing this recipe. It's up to them in the end; we share recipes for dragon, and other canna elixirs using alcohol, ISO alcohol extractions (toxic to drink of course), but on some canna forums, brewing may be off-limits. If they'll allow me to share, under the pretense that any alcohol created during the process is 'incidental', then I'll gladly share the recipe and tutorial. If the folks running the show here don't say otherwise in the next few days, I'll post the recipe. Otherwise, we'll have to leave it at the teaser photos, and that's fine by me if necessary






You can use canna as a flavoring (and not for potency) by adding pure, sterilized bud before fermentation, or you can add *activated extracts*, as I've done, if you _do_ want potency. 

I'll just add this... ten or fifteen bottles in the grow room, doesn't hurt your CO2 levels


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 7, 2011)

i don't drink alcohol (i'm allergic - hives) but i looooove the taste of wine (you know the amount they give you to 'taste' when you order a bottle? i can nurse that for about 3 hours).
THIS looks waaaaay more promising than the mystery brew the neighbours are keeping in an 18gal and keep trying to feed me *shudders*

VERY excitied.
so exicted i can't spell it.


----------



## chronichitz420 (Mar 8, 2011)

Subbed this is one of the best "cookbooks" I have seen very detailed and easy to follow. If you can't understand these recipes you don't deserve to be in a kitchen +Rep some of this stuff I would of never though of in a million years.


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 8, 2011)

i'm planning on trying the citric acid extraction in the next couple days and i have a few more questions:
-if i'm using wet bubblehash (as opposed to dry shake or hash), is there some sort of precaution i should be taking? (my thought right now is that i probably want to let it sit open for a bit longer at the end because of the extra moisture but is there anything else?)
-if i use alcohol instead of vinegar how alcoholic does it need to be? or is the acidity more important? (right now i have rye whiskey, brandy, and wine; rye is obviously the highest-test but i would think wine would be more acidic....) also: does alcohol speed up the process a little bit since it evaporates at a lower temp? 
-how much lecithin? do you have a 'magic' ratio?

i think that's it (thank you in advance for your help).... my dulce de lece experiment turned into fudge (wth?) so hubby and i are having a bud-choco-dipped-fudge-sculpture contest.


----------



## donnachris (Mar 8, 2011)

if i am making green dragon, would it help to put lecithin in it?? and if so how much, i put 42 grams of weed in 750 ml of 151 proof everclear.


----------



## Jozikins (Mar 18, 2011)

Bump for more Bad Kitty Genius! I'm not trying to kiss your ass, but I like everything you post. Haha.


----------



## Unnk (Mar 18, 2011)

this is just bad ass love the process you have for the hard candy gonna use it with my bho i know you used it with what looks like screened keif but i want it to REALLY kick some ass so i wanted 

also heres a idea... you seem great with candy... i got a task for you you might have already done it buttt...... TAFFY yes... Taffy.

if you can make taffy that would be amazing


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 22, 2011)

This thread is so full of win... is Charlie Sheen hiding around here somewhere?
Seriously, great thread, info, plant, recipe's, chica etc... 
Subbed, man. Keep it coming. +rep


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh please dear god let him post the wine recipe...


----------



## Jozikins (Mar 31, 2011)

I want you to know I reference this constantly and it is helping me out a lot with my anxiety, the lack of smoke/stress is helping my lungs and heart, I feel noticeably better. Once I can make these in large batches easily without any extra stress on me I will begin making larger batches, and helping others as well. Why haven't you started on a book, or submitted this information to a popular cannabis lifestyle book or magazine?

Your cooking guides are superb.


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 31, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> I want you to know I reference this constantly and it is helping me out a lot with my anxiety, the lack of smoke/stress is helping my lungs and heart, I feel noticeably better. Once I can make these in large batches easily without any extra stress on me I will begin making larger batches, and helping others as well. Why haven't you started on a book, or submitted this information to a popular cannabis lifestyle book or magazine?
> 
> Your cooking guides are superb.


1000% agree.
come ba~ck, BKS, come ba~ck....


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 31, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> 1000% agree.
> come ba~ck, BKS, come ba~ck....


Cosigned...


----------



## tmf (Apr 1, 2011)

Awesome! You just blew my mind, I love that!


----------



## gioua (May 5, 2011)

OK so this am I made the Canna BOMBS... and DAMN... I can see the reason why hash is used.. I used very potent canna oil and well... hash would be less oily too... I did mine a bit differently once I was done with the mix and rolled them into balls I covered them with keif and then rolled them in some powdered sugar... I will be refining this method to my taste.. but using hash or keif is the way to go... stay away from the oil... unless you really like the oil taste? great recipe... and VERY easy and quick... and best part........... POTENT!!!


----------



## Wolverine97 (May 5, 2011)

gioua said:


> OK so this am I made the Canna BOMBS... and DAMN... I can see the reason why hash is used.. I used very potent canna oil and well... hash would be less oily too... I did mine a bit differently once I was done with the mix and rolled them into balls I covered them with keif and then rolled them in some powdered sugar... I will be refining this method to my taste.. but using hash or keif is the way to go... stay away from the oil... unless you really like the oil taste? great recipe... and VERY easy and quick... and best part........... POTENT!!!


Did you decarb the kief? I hope...


----------



## That 5hit (May 5, 2011)

question for the "OP" what method of keif extraction do you use


----------



## gioua (May 5, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Did you decarb the kief? I hope...



yup had already had about 5oz decarbed from the day before (not all was kief) but damn......... I took 2 this am from 6:30am it lasted nicely till about 10am when I ate 2 more... 

I am now planning on using some hash and see how that goes.. I only made about 10 this am.. I made enuf for about 50 more... which I am freezing till next mo.

YUM...


----------



## Wolverine97 (May 5, 2011)

gioua said:


> yup had already had about 5oz decarbed from the day before (not all was kief) but damn......... I took 2 this am from 6:30am it lasted nicely till about 10am when I ate 2 more...
> 
> I am now planning on using some hash and see how that goes.. I only made about 10 this am.. I made enuf for about 50 more... which I am freezing till next mo.
> 
> YUM...


Nice work.


----------



## mellokitty (May 6, 2011)

starting my citric extraction toda~y.... *kittydance*


----------



## That 5hit (May 7, 2011)

could i use milk chocolate in place of the coconut oil for the canna caps
chocolate is solid at room temps also ....what you think ???????


----------



## mellokitty (May 7, 2011)

it'll probably work, but it might not be the most efficient extraction... chocolate is only partially fat; it has other impurities in it that make it "chocolate". MILK chocolate also has milk/milk powder/condensed milk added. and, depending whether you buy american or european chocolate, there's going to be a different concentration of something called "cocoa solids" which don't extract either. (us food laws require "milk chocolate" to be at least 10% cocoa solids, e.u. is higher). basically, when you take away all the sugar, milk solids, cocoa solids and theobromine, you're left with around 50% extractable fats. my immediate guess is that you'll get great tasting, slightly weaker caps. (which may or may not be a good thing, it seems the ones in the tutorial are knock-you-on-your-ass good)

i had a similar idea and sourced some pure cocoa butter, i haven't done anything with it yet but i'll let you know how it goes. it's pure fat and it's HARD. coconut oil is more like hard butter, this stuff is like white chocolate that smells like dark. (and *strong*. it is reeking up my pantry and i don't mind at all)

as for the op, i don't think he's been here for a couple months..... (we joined up around the same time, i had a couple of very informative conversations with him, and then he seems to have disappeared of the face of the riu-verse...... *sigh*)
i just keep hitting him with random reps whenever i find myself referencing this thread in hopes that maybe he'll show back up with some more amazingness.....


----------



## That 5hit (May 7, 2011)

That 5hit said:


> could i use milk chocolate in place of the coconut oil for the canna caps
> chocolate is solid at room temps also ....what you think ???????






mellokitty said:


> it'll probably work, but it might not be the most efficient extraction... chocolate is only partially fat.....


i'm not talking extraction 
i'm talking replacement
it's to be used in the "canna caps" (the weed pills, on the first page of this thread)
it looked to me as if he was using the food grade Coconut Oil. (2.5 tsp) as a "cut" for the kief and also as a way to hold it (the kief) solid in the pill caps as to not desolve the pill 
but i was just thinking that chocolate would proform in the same matter (solid and room temp, and also easly found EVERYWHERE, and always digestable )


----------



## mellokitty (May 7, 2011)

sorry must've flaked on the 'canna caps' bit.... (note to self: do not riu before coffee and a toke)

tbh i hadn't really paid a lot of attention to the canna caps post but i just went and read it over again and you're right, i don't see why it wouldn't work. 

now if OP would only come back and answer our q's.....


----------



## bushybush (May 11, 2011)

Alright y'all.....I can't get over the whole candy wrapped in wax paper thing. I've tried, because I know it's gonna be a messy pain in the ass with very uncertain results and I have some very tried and true methods. HOWEVER, I have a shit ton of sugary trim and this time I think....Hash?....naw......butter AGAIN?!?......Naw........Hmmmmmm.....I'm ready for a new adventure cooking. GOTTA try to make the glow in the dark candy. It sounds too easy to be true. Cross your fingers for me. I'll let you know whether it's a disaster or my new thang thang either way. Off to get some coconut oil. 

ORRRR, since he said it was kind of like carmels, I might research how to make those and sub in the butter. Either way, new ground here. BUT the carmel recipe just uses butter.....I already have some frozen canna butt....and working with that is more familiar. Maybe I'll start off slow with that and move up to the glass candies.....Hmmmmm.....Excited now either way!


----------



## Wolverine97 (May 11, 2011)

Come baaaaaack...


----------



## bushybush (May 11, 2011)

Alright guys.....I did it. I had to wait around ALLLL day for a package so I couldn't leave to get coconut oil. The OP said you could also use butter in the hard candy mix. I also had no tonic so I used regular RO. So no glow in the dark. I figured I'd test it out with the butter, then refine it with the oil in the coming days. First time I didn't boil long enough....Ended up with a liquid mess.....Second time I used WAYYYYYYY too much sugar and it didn't boil into the water fully.......

As they say, third times a charm! I used very light green butter (it was made with mostly clear trichomes I had collected and didn't turn very green) This time they began to harden but were a bit gooey when left at room temp. So I froze them and then rolled them in confectioners sugar. made into shapes. Began wrapping them in wax paper. Ate one and am starting to get VERY VERY STONED.......Pics soon....

****edit......I gave one to my girl and she thought I had made mochi.....it had that kind of consistency.....I have been looking up MANY other hard candy recipes now....Seems I reallllllly need corn syrup if I want it hard like a jolly rancher......More to come canna-friends.


----------



## bushybush (May 13, 2011)

Oops....Just realized I was falling into the dangerous territory of "pics or it didn't happen"....Lost my BRAND NEW camera (ahem, my woman did)....So the cell pics are shitty. Sorry. Just got corn syrup, coconut oil and some 000 gel capsules......Got a recipe for making "jolly ranchers" too......Experiment time. Gonna do my very best to figure this out and share with y'all.....


----------



## bushybush (May 15, 2011)

um.....hello friends. It. Is. Fucking. On.......I made the coconut oil caps last night and WOW.......As I lay in bed stoned outta my MIND last night, I hear my girl say, "babe, is it just me, or are you hallucinating too?"........Hhahha.....Not just her.  

I am also now equipped with a candy thermometer (300 degrees = hard crack candy temp apparently.....Updates to come. This is the best thing EVER. I loooooove edibles, but I HATE cakes, cookies, pies, brownies etc!....most sweet stuff....But a hard candy? Or a coconut capsule?! YES PLEASE.


----------



## Jozikins (May 28, 2011)

Expanding on my previous post: BadKat, you are now helping 100's of patients in Southern California, and it is slowly spreading north. I have dropped these recipes in every dispensary I vend to or work in, I hand them out to closet growers, multi-room growers, anybody with a green thumb and a license. You have no idea how many people you are helping. You are curing depression, solving hunger for sick patients, and mending pains people thought they couldn't escape. Every time I am in my dispensary I have a veteran or terminally ill patient thank me for bringing the capsules to the table, and I always tell your tale. Of course stoners come up all the damn time and tell me how potent the capsules are, but what is important to me is the people that need that help.

Your cannabombs are a huge hit! I eat 2 a day at least, and often are accompanied with your capsules, I have pains in my from my feet to my neck and really bad anxiety sometimes, and this shit hits the spot! I have been up and down the coast of California and everywhere in the western US, and nobody has ever had as an effective product as you provide. Perhaps one exception, but it took 3 years or random edible purchases to find it. It was a chocolate "ayawaska", just chocolate hemp milk, but just 4 oz made me black out for 6 hours during a very important visit to very old friends from Canada, and I was in and out the whole time but was definitely comatose, so if you figure out anything like that, let me know. Lol Ayawaska was a very appropriate name for this product, I definitely saw a lot of purple.

Either way, I want to let you know, you are a fucking Saint. Please keep the recipes coming, they help so many people. UV Candy hits the shelves before next month, btw, can't wait to try it! And that meat pie is still at the top of my "Things to get high off of" list.


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 14, 2011)

BadKittySmiles said:


> "*'Fair Dinkum', Hashy Aussie 'Meat Pie'*", w/ Bacon and Cheese
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*from another Chef(CIA/CACS).. from the bottom of my heart --THANK YOU, i have been looking for a decent shepards pie recipe (meat pie) FOR LIKE FOREVER!!..

--just about to make my second batch


----------



## BadKittySmiles (Jun 14, 2011)

That 5hit said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hello everyone, sorry for the absence! I've been having a rough time with my own health and living situation (confusion with the bank, done fixing their errors, finally just handing the house back over to them at somewhat of a loss), but I'm back! At least for the moment 

And I am SO pleased to hear that I've helped some of you, to help so many others.. that's why I'm here.


The below (some of which I've cut from my posts over at a forum, where I spend a bit more time) isn't quite what you asked, but it discusses some similar points, and it's all good stuff to know when picking out your supplies. Mellokitty has the right idea 


Ideally you should be breaking down your glandular material in a pure oil source. This is why, when using butter, it's recommended that you use clarified or 'ghee'. Water reduces the efficiency of the breakdown, extending the time it takes to promote the highest bioavailability. Water was once widely utilized as an old-fashioned attempt at temperature control, which can be accomplished -*better*- in a double boiler, by not only eliminating the need to dilute the oil with water, but by_* not subjecting the material directly to the heat source*_... without that protective layer, mixed-water or no, this damages the product. When water is blended, it requires either a longer processing time and degradation of some material and more terpene content, or halting before the breakdown is entirely complete. This results in the brackish, butter-waters, with the moderately oily, but still-solid glandular material _*sinking*_ to the bottom of the separated water (as it does when making ice hash)... I've seen many tragic recipes, encouraging people to dispose of this 'waste water'. When people are still resistant and cling to the old ways, I encourage them to at the very least incorporate the brackish water into the recipe. This includes much more of the (for many) less pleasant, inert plant matter.. when potency could otherwise be achieved, without water-washing your butter or oil, if the water had not been used in the first place. 

The above does not entirely apply here (hash/herb oil), but it's the same idea with using a store-bought chocolate minus the effort of straining the herb. The glandular breakdown will still require much more effort, in which case it's a matter of heat and time, over potency achieved versus potential degradation. Just like exposing it to heat, light and air can degrade the potency, there is a reasonable limit in which it should be processed, and it is also why sealing your container well is crucial. This helps to contain any potential vital terpenes and delicate cannabinoids in the form of unwanted vapor. The process does not need to smell up your home; the better you contain it, directly coincides with the potency of the end-oil.


(herb, and hash)

"
Quote:
Originally Posted by *Disco Stu*  
_Recipes look great. Thanks for posting. I have a capsule related question for BadKat or anyone else: why not just pack loose hash or finely ground herb into the capsules? Does preparing it in oil or butter actually increase potency or absorption? Thanks!_

No problem






(Part of the below is an excerpt from a recent PM, covering the same topic)

The reason you wouldn't just pack loose hash or herb into a capsule, is because grinding up herb, and tossing it into a recipe (or worse, a capsule), is not how you make an edible. It's close to the '*worst-case-scenario*' edibles, such as firecrackers, made by folks who for whatever reason have little to no access to a kitchen or the supplies required to make a proper edible, but even those have a higher oil content, and require a longer cooking time.

Cannabis glandular material is notoriously difficult for the body to digest, break down and absorb, under normal circumstances. This is why we unfortunately have so many failed edible stories. It's not as simple as just tossing ground material into a recipe, the little amount that is made available to your system in that way, requires a huge dose, when compared to a properly made oil.

You need to first activate, then more importantly, spend the necessary time breaking down the glandular material in a _pure_ oil source, ideally an oil source such as *coconut oil*, *olive oil*, or *grapeseed oil* should be used for best results, then 'ghee' or clarified butter, and finally, standard kitchen butter.

Decarbxylation 'activates' your cannabinoids. Decarboxylation removes the carboxyl group in the form of carbon dioxide and water vapor, converting cannabinoids from their _*inactive*_ acids, to their more potent (and active) delta forms. This would normally occur when you apply heat to either smoke, or vape your canna, activating then breaking it down to be absorbed, via inhalation. 


The time you spend processing, is time your body simply does not have to break down and absorb such resistant material; in other words, *you want it to enter your system in an already bioavailable form*.

This makes the difference between a patient enduring a 2 - 3 hour onset, and only a mild buzz from over an entire gram of material (for 'quickie butters' and toss-in raw edibles), to a fast 20 - 25 minute, often intensely cerebral onset, and long-lasting medicinal and almost narcotic sensations, from as little as 0.25g or _less_ material, depending on your tolerance and digestion. Ideally when taking an individuals dose into consideration, failing or altered digestion aside (which can inhibit uptake), you should not be able to consume more than you would smoke in a single session if you're an average smoker, or a day if you're a heavy user. 
And for especially heavy users, using quarters to halfs, and more per day, a bioavailable edible oil made using the lecithin liposomal encapsulation technique, known to be more effective than the Bioperine used by Cannabrex, (liposomal encapsulation is used in pharmaceuticals for improving uptake and bioavailability in everything from Vit. C, to prescription painkillers, due to the fact ir provides almost the equivalent of an intravenous application) can _*drastically*_ reduce you're required intake in all regards, besides the simple desire to smoke for pleasure. I use this in all edible oil processing; it saves patients their income, or provides them more of the medicine they need, by putting the same quantity to much more efficient use. "


Hope this helps








And again, it _thrills_ me to know that folks are helping people with this information.... when even a single patient is feeling better, and more active, and 'alive' again, it adds to the quality of my own life. It's what I'm here to do. Ten years ago I thought A.) our movement and community could -never- have come this far, in such a short amount of time, and B.) that I simply wouldn't live to see the day. 

The same information here, very probably saved my life, and at the very least it's saved my quality of life. I truly believe that. I'm alive and, shaky finances aside, I'm living more comfortably than I ever thought my health would allow.

So to hear that some of you are putting yourselves out there, and you're contributing on a mass scale as well, and to hear of all the good you're doing... It gets me a little emotional


----------



## BadKittySmiles (Jun 14, 2011)

Hmmm, that was WAY longer than I meant it to be. I'm waxing sentimental here, too (and that's more than a little Jozikins fault, I think  ) Thank you for all the kind replies, and your questions.. I promise that when I have more time, I'll come back and reply individually. I'm not trying to leave anyone out.


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 15, 2011)

BadKittySmiles said:


> Hmmm, that was WAY longer than I meant it to be. I'm waxing sentimental here, too (and that's more than a little Jozikins fault, I think  ) Thank you for all the kind replies, and your questions.. I promise that when I have more time, I'll come back and reply individually. I'm not trying to leave anyone out.


Believe me, I got a little emotional typing the thank you's out. I had a lot of VERY THANKFUL faces come to mind. In the dispensary I work with primarily, we have several patients who have almost completely stopped purchasing cannabis for smoking, and only purchasing our canna caps, and always getting a extra canna bomb or two to go with it. I absolutely have to get into their kitchen and help make more of your products!!

I'm excited to see you posting today, I just tracked you down in the grass forums to find more recipes and _incredible_ advise. I don't consider myself uneducated, and I do consider myself a well informed and excellent grower, many other do to, but you blow my mind, consistently. I figured out how to view photos you have posted, but not posts, lol, but those peanut butter fudge bites get me all sorts of hungry!

As far as the financial and living situation goes, I can't sympathize with you any more than I am! On the 17th the bank is taking away my 3 story paradise! I've tried everything to keep it, but after enough shitty room mates and bad weather, it all became to much and I had to give it back to the bank. I only wish me and my grow partner could have expanded together and we could have kept the house. But it is what it is. I am now in a temporary quarters with very cramped grow space and I have tents popping up everywhere. 

On another encouraging not however, I want to build your confidence. I attended an event and watched Ed Rosenthal give a large public discussion on cannabis cultivation, and I didn't even learn a 1/3 of what I learn from your cooking recipes. Your recipes go into depths that help me understand the cannabis plant like I never have before! I don't know why you haven't started working on a grow bible or a cook book, it would easily be published, and I would not stop advertising it until every last grower I know owned a copy for themselves, and one to give out to a friend. You are plenty well educated on the subject of cannabis, and pretty good at captivating attention in your writing, I think publishing is really your next step, if you are willing to take on all the attention that will be involved.

Did you know that you inspired me to call up the state and have my kitchen certified? I think I am going to start pumping out edibles for dispensaries, all the titles of the edibles will begin with "BadKittySmiles Presents:" for example, "BadKittySmiles Presents: CannaBombs" and then all the nutritional information below.

BadKitty, I don't care how much of a kiss-ass I am, I fucking adore you!


----------



## Wolverine97 (Jun 15, 2011)

Glad to see you're back BadKitty, I'd still dearly love to see your alcohol preparation techniques even though I rarely if ever drink. Great stuff, I've sent the link for this thread to about a half dozen people that I work with. You're helping people everywhere. Keep up the good work.


----------



## msrelief (Jun 25, 2011)

hello - first time working with any of this stuff here - and well I feel like I've read everything there is to read, but without having done it myself yet and with so much opposing information I'd love some help and extra answers. I have no problem ordering what I need if I don't have it already, but really the most important thing to me is that I don't waste the precious material I have on hand. The (awesome) buds (best I've ever had in my life!!!) got moldy on me (sob!!) and had to be dumped - so all I have left is the sugary trims that I had kept in the freezer right after harvest. I am not sure how much it is, but compacted, wet, would fill half a zipper quart sandwich bag, I'd guess. So... from what I understand... 

My first step is to dry it. So I just laid it out on a cookie sheet with a fan blowing on it in the dark basement, to protect it from light. I'll turn it at least a few times a day to try and (omgforbid because I will die if this is lost too!!) prevent mold. Hopefully in 24-48 hours it will be very dried out and I'll be ready to decarb it -

Step 2 - I'll put it in a ziplock bag and crunch it up to break it up as much as possible and then I'll lay it out in an oven bag on a cookie sheet in the oven with a thermometer to decarb it, as laid out in your cooking directions (which are so amazing... I have read and reread - but cooking is not a strong point of mine, and I'm new to growing and having these things to think about, so thank you, a million times - I... I love you!). At this point I don't really understand how to collect any hash... I did not read that part anywhere... so without that knowledge... it will just all go into the butter and hope I'm not wasting it for not knowing better. An insight here of should I or not and how if I should would be helpful to me! So after it's decarbed, 

Step 3 - I'm planning on putting the herbs (1 dried oz per stick) into (already melted) butter in mason jars, then sealing and floating the jars in my crock pot (already hot) and putting it at high for two hours, then on low for two hours, keeping sight of the temperature so it doesn't get too hot on me. I read this mason jar tip late last night and it seems to be an awesome idea to prevent my house from getting all stinky, and I like that the jars will be sealed because my crock pot lid isn't all that tight. I have to be careful, first, and foremost. Even just the drying sugar leaves is too stinky and dangerous, for me, though I'm sure I have a strong element of paranoia, my hubby is worse than me. I wish I could just put them into the butter wet. Can't I or would I again be losing some major potency? Should I put a thermometer right in the sealed butter jar, or just in the crock pot? Another question I had here - was I actually thought I'd do the citrus and lecithin powder, but is this then really only used in alcoholic beverages? I am on medication that prevents me from drinking alcohol, or very much anyways. I didn't know that answer so didn't want to end up with something that would make me sick in the end. If I do the mason jar in the crock pot with butter - can I still add lecithin? I definitely see the importance and value of it, but don't know when I should add it in this process?

Step 4 - I'll let it cool a bit so I can at least handle it without burning myself - then I'll strain the butter through three layers of cheesecloth, squeezing out as much liquid as possible from the material into a clean glass jar, then I'll put that glass jar into the fridge to solidify.

Step 5 - After it's solid, I'll take it back out, measure it into 1/2 c. portions and freeze the portions, and try not to eat too much the first time I try it. Should I beat it at this point to mix it up nice and fluffy or doesn't it matter? 

so that's my plan... any advice, answers, help... I thank you a million times!

Edit - so it dried for 48 hours and then I put it in a ziplock in the freezer so that I can crunch it up when I am ready to decarb it, which I plan on doing today. Since it will be in an oven bag, I'm assuming it won't let off a lot of smell... right? I weighed it and it is right around one ounce dried all sugary leaves. That is enough for one stick or one pound? Then I will be ready to attempt to make the butter I guess. I haven't gotten any answers to any of my newbie questions, I would so appreciate someone's input! Even if it's just "yeah that should work" or "no - don't do it!".


----------



## pushu (Jun 25, 2011)

Man that's some heavy shit there Badkittysmiles
I'm going to have to read that several times before all that can sink in
what great info.. thanks


----------



## mellokitty (Jun 26, 2011)

sorry to hear about your problems, but happy happy you've overcome them enough to give us a visit!

you've inspired me (along with your great recipes) to start doing some homework on other fats/aminos to use in extractions.... cocoa butter and stearic acid have piqued my curiosity. i actually have some raw food-grade cocoa butter in my pantry right now. (i'm scared of it, it's like white gold, i want to be 100% sure of my step-by-step process before i start messing with it )

while i'm at it, i have a question of my own: if i make a citric extraction using dry shake, is there a point at which i would take out the plant matter (somehow)?

i am also unable to count how many people i've shot the link for this thread to at this point, i really think you need to publish (if you haven't already).


----------



## Wolverine97 (Jun 26, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> sorry to hear about your problems, but happy happy you've overcome them enough to give us a visit!
> 
> you've inspired me (along with your great recipes) to start doing some homework on other fats/aminos to use in extractions.... cocoa butter and stearic acid have piqued my curiosity. i actually have some raw food-grade cocoa butter in my pantry right now. (i'm scared of it, it's like white gold, i want to be 100% sure of my step-by-step process before i start messing with it )
> 
> ...


I'll second the call for publishing. This stuff is brilliant.


----------



## Bad Beat (Jul 8, 2011)

I cant see any of the pics from half way through the second recipe(peanut butter bombs), just at the point where you start to minimize the explanations and rely on the visual aids... But there are none....wierd! Awesome thread tho. I'm using leaf and tips, no kiff or bud or hash...a PM with a decarb and butter/oil method for this low grade cabbage would be awesome, I don't understand how you managed to squeeze 98 grams into just over half a cup of butter or oil-with the method suggested in the caps recipe, cuz 14 grams of leaf won't cut it but u reckon you used 98 of reasonable chop?? Well if so I'll have to do that just to get it up at normal potency, please explain. Or give me another way maybe? Cheers Aussie Aussie Aussie...Oi Oi Oi!


----------



## Encomium (Jul 24, 2011)

Great work here and superb presentation! I wish this were a sticky as well. Your hash butter pill recipe is the best I've found!

* Well I made a request thread on making this one a sticky. Even if it's not "updated" in my opinion the very first recipe deserves a sticky and should be something everyone who makes edibles should be aware of. --> *Thread*

It'd be nice if those people that have learned something from this thread to second the request . At any rate I'll try and bump this thread to try and keep in near the front so it's readily available.

Thanks again for the great thread BKS!


----------



## MrSaint (Jul 24, 2011)

I am so glad I came across this thread! The rest of this year will be very interesting for me...


----------



## BadKittySmiles (Aug 21, 2011)

*-Canna Cheesecake-

*(I decided to share this here, as well, since I'd been meaning to for a while anyhow




)

We usually prefer a chocolate cheesecake, on the below day we had company who preferred chocolate alternatives.. canna oil can be incorporated into the cake _filling_ for the best results, _*and the** least exposure to heat*_.


The BEST cheesecakes are made one day *prio*r to consumption... their flavor improves dramatically, during those first 24 hours. Some people enjoy the last few slices, at the end of the week, the most of all....
























You will need: 

- 22oz cream cheese
- 10 oz sour cream
- 1 1/4 cups sugar
- 4 eggs
- 1/4 cup flour
- 2 teaspoons vanilla
- 1 teaspoon lemon juice
- optional (3/4 cup powdered cocoa - _*&*_ - 4 oz melted semi-sweet chips)
- 2 teaspoons, strong, Hash or Canna Oil** (The above cake makes 10 - 12 servings)

(** More oil can be used, if yours is not very concentrated; simply increase the flour by 1/2 Tbsp, for every additional Tbsp oil added, up to a *max of 3 Tbsp oil*... If more is needed, supplement the _*crust*_. I prefer using hash oil; canna oil does not necessarily need to be very 'green', and when thinned out it should be more of an amber gold, with only hints of green. But when using hash the color is a bit more 'true', and the flavor, virtually undetectable.)

Crust:

 - 2 Tbsp Canna Oil (or, if your canna oil is in the filling, 2 Tbsp regular butter)
- Favorite vanilla cookies (crushed, just over 3/4 cup)
- 1/4 cup ground/chopped almonds
- 1/4 cup ground/chopped walnuts
- 1/4 cup ground/chopped pecans
- 1/2 Tbsp sugar 
- 1/4 tsp nutmeg
- pinch, flour

-----

Collect your materials, and make sure all the ingredients are *room temperature*.

Butter or lightly grease a round cake/springform pan... a tip if you have only a solid cake pan; 1. line with parchment or wax paper, leaving a little to spare folded around the 'lip' of the pan 2. Cut a circle of cardboard, fit for the base, and insert 3. Then layer a circle of parchment or wax paper on top of the cardboard. 
Now, when it's finished baking, you *should* be able to gently lift even a very delicate cake out by the excess paper (the cardboard base, if thick, will provide support), then pull it down the sides cleanly for a nice, fancy looking cheesecake. 

Mix your *crust materials* well, then press into the base and up around at least half, to 3/4 of the sides.. if you want the entire side covered, just increase the crust portion of the recipe. If you _really_ enjoy it, you can even sprinkle more crust on the top.

Filling:

Pre-heat your oven, to 330 f.

Using a fork or blender, whip your *cream cheese* until it thins out, then begin slowly adding and blending in your *sugar*.

Add *eggs*, only one (or two) at a time, blending between each addition, with the last egg add your *flour, vanilla*, and *lemon juice*. Finally, blend in your *sour cream*.


Pour your filling on top of your crust (it should be fairly stiff, and well-formed to the pan, by now). 

Bake until relatively firm for *45 minutes*, to *one hour*, depending on the climate/humidity. When finished, reduce heat to 250 f, open the oven slightly (your oven has several 'open phases', open it to the smallest crack) and allow to sit, for *an additional **hour*.

Remove from oven, and allow to cool further.

Once cooled, you should be able to easily remove your cake from the pan, parchment/wax paper, and (keeping it on the cardboard, for easy transferal) place it on a cake dish to be sealed and refrigerated, for 24 hours, prior to consumption.



Serve with whipped cream, ice cream, or all on its own, and enjoy the ride









-----


Edit - Thought I'd drop in a few teaser photos for the upcoming, re-detailed *-Canna Lollipop-* tutorial.... 

Featuring

*-"Meddy Moose Pops"-*

*-Canna Lollies-* and

*-"Philosopher's STONES"-* 


































































The above pops and gems were made using the candy recipe, from page one. There will be an enhanced and re-detailed tutorial (coming soon) with a few extra tips and explanations, included especially, to help those who are *new* to working with hard candy... Even without canna, making hard candy is a tricky process for many folks to get the hang of; you need to have just the right timing, and all your supplies prepared and laid out in advance. 

Anyone who has never consistently made successful batches of hard NON-canna candy should first buy an extra bag of sugar, and an inexpensive bottle of flavoring, and use the entire bag and bottle for _*practice only*_, instead substituting your canna oil for the same type of oil it was made with.  If you enjoy hard candy, you should really enjoy the simple treats you produce while practicing, once they start coming out OK. Some people will get the hang of it with their very first batch, but others may still find they're having issues by the end of the bag, and they will need to retrace their steps, to be certain they aren't cutting corners during the process.

If you have trouble with crystallization due to a lack of glucose formation, try adding 1/4 a teaspoon of powdered citric acid, or a tablespoon of lemon juice per cup of sugar, to your water-sugar mix, prior to heating. It will give your candy a nice taste, too, and can add the character some fruity flavors may be missing. Invert sugar also works, and you can make it yourself easily by following the above tip (using citric acid) as though you were going to make a hard candy, except that you _stop_ heating at 236 - 238 f, and allow the syrup to cool, which allows the development of glucose from sucrose. Tonic water contains corn syrup, which due to its glucose content, also acts as an interfering agent, and prevents crystallization (ie, the 'bad' kind of hardening, which can occur if your finished, hot candy, is contaminated by a _single speck_ of un-cooked sugar). I prefer to either limit or eliminate corn syrup when possible, it's in nearly all store-bought foods and it is the most commonly suggested interfering agent in hard candy recipes, but in reality, any glucose-containing syrup will do. Barley and rice syrups work, but have very distinctive flavors. Golden syrup is great, but it is only widely available in the UK, Australia and a few other spots, and _not_ so much in the US. The addition of long chains of glucose, in slightly larger quantities, makes your candy more 'forgiving' and prevents your sucrose from going grainy, and unmanageable, as it hardens. 


Have fun


----------



## BadKittySmiles (Aug 21, 2011)

*- Canna Oil -* 



Making this...








Into _*this*_...







Made using the ground popcorn flowers and frosty trim, of a POG # 8 harvested in April (jar cured for 3 months). 

Firstly: For most of my processing, I'd normally be wearing gloves. Food/processing grade Poly, Nitrile or Latex. You should try to avoid latex, it's a more-common allergy than the other two. Normally I'd say "no glove, no love."






But when I make oil for myself, and for one older woman who tells me she's allergic to everything from Poly, to Nitrile (hers are finished and wrapped in wax paper), I go gloveless (bareback... lol). The straining process usually gets my joints a little sore without equipment to do it for me, but the canna oil helps my hands and wrists in an amazing, almost-immediate way. I used to be a bit of an 'athlete', and had to stop at a young age due to some arthritis and other health issues.. thinking back, I may not have had to stop so soon if I'd know at the time what canna could do for me. Topical canna is great for the back, shoulders, knees, wrists and fingers... anywhere that's less than a few inches from the surface of the skin gets fast relief.

If I'm making several batches at home one day, and if I need one myself, I'll make a personal batch first so I can strain it bare-handed, and then process fully-gloved for the following batches. 

Before washing the oil from my hands and wrists, I rub it in a little deeper, put plastic bags on my hands, and rest them in hot water for a few minutes... it's pure bliss in a matter of seconds, and I'm pain free, without being sedated or having other areas of my body effected or desensitized. 

For the amount of pain-relief it provides, it doesn't even diminish the sensation of touch in the hands much; I can feel my hands when I touch them, and I'm never accidentally burning myself by touching something too hot, for too long. It just removes the pain.


But on to the part you care about














You will need:

- A ceramic casserole dish, or a pyrex/glass pie dish

- Aluminum Foil

- Herb

- Potato Masher or Spoon

- Grinder (preferably a coffee grinder or Bullet Blender-type grinder or blender)

- Olive, Coconut, Grapeseed, Canola oil, or clarified butter (heat and cool evaporating water, skim foam/milk solids off surface, repeat three times)

** Use slightly more oil than the recipe calls for, to account for the slight loss during straining. You won't lose much at all, especially if you strain small portions of green at a time rather than all of it all at once.. if the recipe calls for a half cup, measure out in your measuring cup until the line is only just a few hairs above the halfway mark. You'd want half a cup, and between a teaspoon and tablespoon extra.

- Optional: *Lecithin* (It is a 'booster' ingredient, which enhances bioavailability or absorption via a process known as 'liposomal encapsulation', providing more intense effects, from the same material. It doesn't increase potency per se; it increases your body's ability to absorb, and put the available potency to better, faster, more efficient use... for more information, *see page 1* of this thread.)

-------------

Coconut oil is comprised of large quantities of MCT (Medium-chain triglycerides), making it one of _*the*_ most easily-absorbed, oil sources. 

"MCTs passively diffuse from the GI tract to the portal system ((and blood stream) where longer fatty acids are absorbed into the lymphatic system) without requirement for modification like long-chain fatty acids, or very-long-chain fatty acids. In addition, MCTs do not require bile salts for digestion."

Products sold as pure 'MCT oil' are usually made from coconuts




It's one of the reasons I use coconut oil; it has still-high (between 60 - 70%), but _healthier_ levels of MCT, than a more pure MCT oil. With coconut oil you also get a more broad array of nutritional value, lauric acids and immune system benefits.

When combined with _lecithin_, you have a *super-charged 'vehicle', for cannabinoid delivery.*


-------------

*Pre-heat* your oven to 215 - 220 f... if you've never tested the heat of your oven, go for 210 - 215 f to be on the safe side. Decarboxylation is part of the *natural aging process* of canna, and decarboxylated material is somewhat fragile, because it's just a step before the material begins to actually lose the potency we're looking for as the cannabinoids continue to convert. Dry warm air is important for _fast_ decarboxylation, but it's also a good way to quickly degrade your material by speeding up the rate of decomposition. The decarbing process continues in oil (picture how a wet potato, evaporates into a dry, but oily chip); so you're best off under-processing than over-processing, where the dry pre-decarb is concerned. Unfortunately there is a lot of discrepancy on decarboxylation. If you have freshly harvested wet cannabis, it's going to take several hours for it to first become smoke-dry, then decarb and activate. If you feel your material is very fresh, but smoke dry, feel free to experiment by adding an extra 10 - 15 minutes. If it's very old, a faded, more pale shade of green or brown, and you feel it may have crossed a border or two to get to your home, keep to the guide and do not exceed 20 minutes.

*Grind* your herb as finely as possible. Sprinkle evenly over the pie dish. 

*Cover* WELL with aluminum foil, crimping up the sides below the edge and trying to avoid folding it under the dish itself (a little movement or sliding into the oven disturbs the seal and usually causes that base foil to 'lift' open.. if you seal it up around the edges instead it stays in place).

*Place in oven* at 220 f, for 20 - 30 minutes (less for commercial, brown or older looking herb, more for something that seems like it may be more fresh). Once your timer has gone off, shut off heat and leave the dish in the oven, open slightly (the door has a few 'open' settings... just open it a crack) and remove in 10 minutes. Letting it cool down slowly gently continues the decarbing process, while allowing any potential vapor to settle back into the material you'll be working with. 

Once removed, preheat the oven again to 220 f.

*Melt* your solid oils, and heat those liquid oils to ensure any potential water has been evaporated prior to beginning the process.. if using *butter*, _*clarify it*_ by heating and cooling several times, skimming the milk solids off the surface. Repeat until no solids appear. 
























*Remove* your foil lid carefully.. you'll be re-using it. If it tears, get a fresh sheet.

If you have *lecithin*, this is when you'd sprinkle it evenly over the surface of the decarbed herb. Then, you pour over your oil. Give it a little mix. Cover with foil, and place back in the oven for 45 minutes. This will be your half-way heating point.

















*After* 45 minutes, remove from the oven (leave it on) and allow the dish to cool for 10 - 15 minutes. Once the temp has dropped and you can comfortably touch the dish, you'll carefully open it, keeping the foil, then press and mash the herb with your potato masher, or the back of a large spoon. This just helps loosen up that glandular material as it's breaking down, and helps expose it to the oil.

*Replace* the foil lid, seal well, and put back in the oven for *another 45 minutes*. This time, when it's finished, just shut off the heat and leave in the oven until reasonably cool... this will take about a half hour in a sealed still-warm oven.









*When *finished cooling from the second heating, you can either freeze your material in the dish, if it's pyrex, or pour the entire batch into a _*freezer-safe container*_. 

Freeze it all for at least 2 hours (longer to get the center if you've made any more than a cup). Remove, *allow to thaw to room temp* or the shock will break your dish and waste all your precious oil, then place back in the oven for just long enough to liquefy and thin out the oil, for better straining. 

















*Finally you're finished*: you can either store it away, or immediately use your new *Canna Oil*.






----

****** -Dosing- * *****


Now this is where you come in... a single edible dose when made from a combination of flowers and frosty trim, is usually approx. 0.35g as far as many dispensaries are concerned; but some people need half that, and some people need a little more. 

1) The *quality* *of your oil processing*, 2) the quality of your *flowers*, and 3) your personal *tolerance*, will determine how much you need per dose. If you followed the above directions exactly, you've got a high quality oil, making the other factors very easy for an individual to calculate.

To determine your personal edible dose, whatever you smoke in a day if your a heavy smoker, or a single session if you're an average smoker, should be the absolute max you'd want to consume per edible, to avoid the risk of feeling overwhelmed your first few tries. It is going to effect you a bit more and for a longer duration when eaten, than that same amount would when smoked. So if you don't want much _stronger_ sensations than you're used to, you'll want to use a bit less than you'd normally smoke.

For the math, if you're making a batch of 15 brownies, you'll probably want to shoot for just under 5.5 grams if your personal dose is for instance 0.35g. What folks say commonly, is that you should use 'a quarter ounce, per batch of brownies'. But of course, that's not going to be exactly accurate for every batch or recipe, or every persons tolerance... it depends on the size the brownies are cut to, and it doesn't take the quality of the oil into consideration. 

So using math to determine a single dose, and knowing how many doses you plan on making in the end, is a much more accurate guide than to have me tell you that "you need 'X' amount of herb, per 'Y' amount of oil". 


Take your dose/quantity per edible (example - 0.35g), then multiply that, by how many doses your recipe will make (example - 15 doses), to determine how much herb you should be using for however much oil the recipe requires (example - 5.25g, for the specific amount of oil the recipe calls for). *0.35 x 15 = 5.25*



NOW, that's _*dosing*_. But how many doses to add, to a certain amount of oil, _*depends solely on the recipe you're making with that oil*_.

Not knowing what you'd be doing with it, or what your tolerance is, if I gave you any one specific amount it could be ridiculously overkill for a particular recipe, or not strong enough for another. 

If a batch of brownies takes 1/2 cup of oil, and makes 15 brownies, but a batch of pasta sauce requires between 1/4 - 1/3 of a cup, and makes only 2 portions.... well, you see how that may not add up, dose-wise.







Long story short, *the process is the crucial part*, and I'm leaving both the oil and herb amounts and ratios up to you.




Just use the above as a guide, and remember to take the recipe, and your personal dose into consideration before beginning your oil. 


Good luck, and have fun!


----------



## Wolverine97 (Aug 21, 2011)

My God Kitty, do I ever love your updates. This will give me more ammo to try to coax ms. shewolve into trying some of your recipes. Truly beautiful and awe inspiring stuff, I (and many others) sincerely appreciate the time you've taken to post these. You are the bomb. You were very much missed in your absence. Welcome back, I'd stay on board here at RIU just for this thread... and mellowkitty too.. meow.


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 22, 2011)

<33333 BKS!!! I think I might be bringing Cheesecake into the dispensary. And you better believe everyone on my block is going to be smoking tincture out of an e-cigarette. I know I won't leave home without one.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Aug 22, 2011)

Jozikins said:


> <33333 BKS!!! I think I might be bringing Cheesecake into the dispensary. And you better believe everyone on my block is going to be smoking tincture out of an e-cigarette. I know I won't leave home without one.


You can do that? Really? If so, I'm getting one...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 23, 2011)

absolutely amazing. props kitty you know your hit. uv dope candy


----------



## Long Dogg (Sep 20, 2011)

Excellent, thank you very much. 

if using BHO or QWISO, would the numbers remain the same?
any idea or experience with this


----------



## fumble (Oct 15, 2011)

Hello Bad Kitty. Mello Kitty turned me onto your thread. I have trouble sleeping and am going to try to make the canna caps. the question I have is about the lecithin. Is there a difference between powder, granules, or liquid? I have the liquid and am unsure if I should try it or not. the lady at the store said it should work the same, but I am not sure. I love this thread and have referred to it almost daily trying to absorb as much info as possible. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## BadKittySmiles (Nov 2, 2011)

Well hello everyone






I'm sorry I've neglected you lately 

A recipe to reward you for your patience...a jerky tutorial








*-Canna Infused Beef Jerk-*










I have a few health and digestive issues... many days, especially if I've been 
particularly ill, or if I'm too weak at the moment to whip anything up in the kitchen, 
jerky is all I can stomach and manage to put into my system! So, especially when 
dealing with nausea, I'm a little particular (ie. a perfectionist




) when it comes to 
how good it tastes.... the below is my personal recipe.






It tastes GREAT, with or without canna! 


There are several ways you can make it; if you'd like some canna-free, and some 
infused, simply wait to add your canna oil and tincture until the coating phase, and 
only coat certain pieces. (Make sure you remember which ones!) If you'd like it all 
infused, you may include your oil and tincture in the marinade, in this case just be 
certain you use enough meat and that you baste frequently enough, that you're not 
left with any potent 'juice' after your final basting/coating. I like to do both a potent 
marinade, and potent basting.







If you enjoy jerky, once you've made your own, you will NEVER want to waste your money at the store by buying it pre-made, ever again!

Between you and me, my favorite part of any jerky is the rare bit of fat. So I tend to 
leave a fair amount in my jerky, and you can feel free to either trim off or leave as 
much as you like.



------------------











Makes enough for 1 lb, or 6 oz (+/-) dry-weight

*'Smokey Original' Beef Jerky*

You will need:


- 1 teaspoon, strong hash oil

- ½ teaspoon, strong hash tincture *optional (no more than ½ -1 tsp; if only using one source of potency, go with oil)

- 1 lb, of you favorite cut of beef (I use large roasting cuts, sirloin tips etc., but any cut will turn into great jerky)

- 1 Tbsp crushed/grated fresh ginger

- 1/4 cup soy sauce

- 1/3 cup worcestershire sauce

- 1 tsp red wine vinegar

- 2 tsp crushed onion

- 2 cloves, crushed garlic

- 1 tsp oregano

- ½ tsp ground grains of paradise (or black, or cyan pepper; your choice)

- 3 Tbsp brown sugar

- 2 Tbsp white sugar

- 1 tsp liquid smoke

- 1 tsp honey

- ½ tsp salt

- pinch powdered rosemary


* An Oven, or Toaster Oven

* Meat Tenderizing Mallet

* Saran Wrap

* Oven Bags, for storage

* Food Grade Desiccant Sachet 

----


I sometimes prefer to *quick-wash* my meats before any type of cooking, I fill a large 
mixing bowl with cold water and a little salt, then dunk each section in and give it a 
squeeze under the water, then pat it dry. I do _*not*_ do this for sanitation purposes (it 
would do little good if your meat was very contaminated, or 'that' far gone) but it's a 
good way to prep a meat for marinating, and depending how talented the butcher 
was, and how good your local grocers storage methods are, quick washing can be a 
lifesaver when you have a pack of meat which smells a little too 'red'. Towel dry 
when finished, or skip entirely and move on to the next step.




























*Wrap *your sections cleanly in plastic wrap, leaving no folds, 'tucks' or creases between the meat and wrap. 

*Partially freeze*.. this makes it very easy to cut, later on.






[/IMG]



While your meat freezes, crush and mix together all other ingredients, -except your 
glycerin tincture, hash/canna oil, and honey-.


















Reserve 2 - 3 Tbsp of the resulting liquid from your marinade, in a container that you 
can refrigerate. This will be mixed with your honey, oil and glycerin, later on. (You 
have options.. you can marinade it all together and use the marinade to baste, or you 
can reserve all your canna oil and tincture, for only the basting phase. I feel it is more 
sanitary, not basting with the remains of the marinade, but I have basted with the 
marinade many times, without trouble.) 

Tip- Later on, before adding your glycerin and oil to the basting sauce/marinade, 
heat the reserved basting marinade and honey until it is just warm to the touch, and 
allow your canna oil to melt in it while whisking, adding the glycerin tincture last.. if 
you used coconut oil, it will remain solid unless gently heated this way.


Once your sections of meat are relatively stiff and partially frozen, you can remove 
the sections from your freezer individually, unwrap them, and begin slicing them 
down to size, while removing excess fat... you will want them long and wide enough 
that you can arrange them easily, and about ¼ - 1/3 inch thick.

Once sliced, sandwich several pieces of the cut meat between layers of saran wrap, 
take your mallet, and begin pounding the sections until they are relatively flat.












Add your slender slices of meat to the larger portion of the marinade, not the 
reserved few spoons. Once all pieces have been added, cover the container they are 
in, and set in the refrigerator for two days. 

You could technically begin drying in as little as 8 or so hours, but I MUCH prefer 
the flavor and texture produced by a good long marinade. If you only want to 
marinade for a few hours, I suggest only refrigerating for half the time desired, and 
then allow it to finish at room temp.









Before placing in the fridge...









40 or so hours later....










Once you've allowed your meat time to take on the flavor of the marinade, drain and 
either set aside the excess liquid (particularly if you used a canna oil/tincture in the 
marinade itself), or discard it. You are going to want to towel-dry the meat, using a 
clean lint-free towel, or sections of paper towel.












































---------







[/IMG]



Pre-heat your oven on its lowest setting, usually 170 f. 

---------

Keep in mind, that this is well above the recommended safe temperature for cooking 
red meat, and still 5 degrees higher the required temperature for chicken. Your meat 
will exit the oven safe and sanitary at the end of this process, which can not always 
be said of meat or jerky dried in food dehydrators, some of which are incapable of 
reaching temperatures above 150 F. 

----------






















Once you have toweled off excess moisture, arrange your pieces so they are not 
touching each other on your oven racks. They can be close; you just don't want 
them touching. 












Only keep your oven entirely shut *for the first 30 minutes*. 

_*After that*_, leave it propped just barely open, on either the last 'setting' just before 
being closed, or (if you have cats/animals, and that's a little too-open) by folding 
your potholder and wedging it in the door, using it to create an inch-or-smaller gap.



----------


Prepare your potent basting sauce, as described earlier in the tutorial. You may use 
the marinade the meat soaked in if you like, but if you're concerned, or if your fridge 
isn't exactly 'up to code' (clean!) you may wish to consider using only the few 
spoons you reserved and set aside, earlier on.




































----------

One and a half, to two hours later

----------



*In two hours or less*, you will want to begin basting. Your meat should not quite 
look leathery yet, but it should clearly be a bit dry. Using a pastry brush, or even a 
small section of paper towel, 'baste' each piece of meat. You should have enough 
sauce to do this two to three times over the next hour and a half. If using the 
remaining marinade, you will be able to baste to your hearts content, give or take





Be sure you allow an additional *hour* of dry-time, after your final basting. 

First dry, pre-baste











Third basting...











Finally dry...











*In a total of four to five hours*, from the point you began drying (it can vary 
depending on the temperature and humidity of the room, and the time of year), you 
should have finished jerky.







Turn off your oven, and allow it to 'rest' inside a few moments.










Bag it with a -*food grade silica desiccant sachet*-, and, leaving the bag open, set 
the bagged jerky in the oven for an additional 15 or so minutes at 200 f (sterilizing 
the bag, re-sterilizing the meat inside on the chance it came into contact with anything 
between drying and bagging, as well as the silica desiccant sachet which can 
withstand temps of 250 f during 'rejuvenation').


Finally, seal it up while the bag is still nice and warm, and store it in your cupboard 
for up to two months, or in your freezer for several years! You may use ziplock bags 
if you plan to consume the jerky within the next few weeks. Home made jerky is 
said to have a shelf-life of two to three months, but I'd still suggest eating it within a 
month and a half just to be on the safe side. 










_*Additional recipes for jerky...*_









Makes enough for ¾ - 1lb 

*-Teriyaki Jerky-*










- Canna or Hash Oil

- Glycerin tincture 

- 2/3 cup soy sauce

- 1/8 cup mirin, or cooking sake

- 2 tsp rice vinegar

- 4 Tbsp brown sugar

- 5 spice powder

- 3 coves crushed garlic

- 2 Tbsp crushed/grated ginger

- 1 Tbsp crushed onion

- ½ tsp grains of paradise or black pepper

- optional, few drops liquid smoke.. go easy, or it won't taste like teriyaki anymore! 

Prepare ingredients, dividing marinade if desired for basting, and use as directed in the above tutorial.

--------


Makes enough for ¾ - 1lb

*-BBQ Sauce Jerky-*










- Canna or Hash Oil

- Glycerin tincture 

- 3/4 cup brown sugar

- ¼ cup scotch or whiskey

- 1/8 cup worcestershire sauce

- 1/3 cup ketchup

- 1 Tbsp honey

- 1 Tbsp crushed onion

- 2 cloves crushed garlic

- ½ tsp cayenne pepper

- ½ tsp mustard powder

- ¼ tsp ground black pepper 

- optional, few drops liquid smoke.... go easy, or it won't taste like BBQ sauce anymore!







Prepare ingredients, dividing marinade if desired for basting, and use as directed in the above tutorial.








































Enjoy


----------



## Wolverine97 (Nov 3, 2011)

Awesome BadKat, good to see you back around. This is one thread I always get excited about when I see a new post. Excellent detail and instructions. One thing I would add about shelf life; the amount of fat you leave on the meat can have an effect on usable shelf life, especially if storing at room temp.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2011)

seriously?!?!?!?! hash jerky serloin strips. next level shizzle.  are you married badkitty?


----------



## cannawizard (Nov 4, 2011)

**excellent post badkitty! , trying out your jerky recipe~ thnx for the input


--cheers


----------



## Tebin (Nov 15, 2011)

Why can't my wife be as adept at making things like this?lol
Either way awesome recipe and I shall try it. I've successfully made the glycerin tincture(works nicely by the way) and when i have enough kief to turn into hash I plan on trying your hash capsule recipe.


----------



## gioua (Nov 19, 2011)

anyone know if you can use Liquid Lecithin rather then soy Lecithin powder?


----------



## drcartman (Nov 20, 2011)

Very imformative. Jw I am a medium weight and was wondering if 3 grams of hash would work for the hash capsules


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 23, 2011)

BadKitty Smiles I want to thank you so much for taking the time out to share your Masterful Knowledge with us all.....we are lucky!!!!

I am new to all this and your thread is going to help me learn!!! Once again, THANK YOU!!!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## 4tatude (Nov 23, 2011)

A million thanks is not enough...let us know when your book gets published, between all of us buying, gifting to friends, and recomending to others, you already have a best seller...


----------



## bekindbud (Nov 23, 2011)

Shit 4T I would wait in line for the book!!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 24, 2011)

BadKittySmiles said:


> *Chocolate Covered Peanut Butter Canna BOMBS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Imma have to make some of these very soon. I got a ounce of kief that needs to be used


----------



## poplars (Nov 28, 2011)

wow...its been a very long time since an edibles thread has truly ASTONISHED me.....years.... this is amazing. so much depth to it.. the use of lecithin alone is one thing I think I could seriously benefit from.... very good stuff here.


----------



## gioua (Nov 29, 2011)

BadKittySmiles said:


> "*Citric Acid Extraction: The Easiest and Most Discreet Extraction*"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cant wait to try this today.. got my all my stuff ready to go... hash in the oven as I type this.. using 5.5 g of Orange Crush Hash. I was not able to get gel caps but was able to get some veg ones and I do plan on using them asap... I have a huge 32 oz jar of canna oil made with 157 g herb+ 20.5 g hash so I used aprox 2 tblspoons of that mixed with the new 5.5 g of Orange crush... seriously... . seriously... . seriously... . seriously... . seriously... HOPE it works.. vegs caps cost 4.99 per 100 citric acid was 10.00 per 16 oz lechithin was 32 oz for 11$ herb raised and harvested damn near under 200$ total,,,, 


I did have 1 question about using herb compared to hash.... you said make several passes thru it... are you saying rinse it like a iso wash or ?
sorry to repost the entire post but I think this is one of the easiest ways to make an edible this far... granted you have the tools handy


----------



## stickyicky77 (Dec 2, 2011)

Can you cook with the citric acid extraction in place of the oil?


----------



## fumble (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't think the citric acid extraction would work in place of the oil. It wouldn't work the same, like for example in brownies. If you used the citric acid extraction, there would be hardly any moisture in the brownies. The oil helps to make them moist. I know that's not much of an explanation, but I hope it helps.


----------



## stickyicky77 (Dec 2, 2011)

What is the ratio for the lethigen using the bud??


----------



## stickyicky77 (Dec 4, 2011)

gioua said:


> anyone know if you can use Liquid Lecithin rather then soy Lecithin powder?


I got the grandules at a health food store ( Sprouts ). I am pretty sure you could use the liquid but i am not sure of the ratio to use. I made some of the candy that turned out great. I tried a piece last night and i am still buzzed lol..


----------



## ohmy (Dec 7, 2011)

wow, I so have to finish reading this tread, Thanks O.P ...so cool,


----------



## Long Dogg (Dec 9, 2011)

I tried the candy, i didnt follow exactly, I used the LorAnns recipe with 5 grams of BHO

LorAnns recipe
2 cups of suger
3/4 cup of light corn syrup
3/4 cup of water
1 dramm of cherry flavoring
Cooked exactly the same way

BHO was baked at 210 with 3 tsp of butter for 40 min, then frozen.

sugars and water were boiled to 300, i used a candy thermometer. Once it cooled back to 260 I started mixing in the flavoring and butter.

It took a long time, about an hour or more on a medium boil. The color of the candy is dark brown.

It taste....not good. Very harsh on the throat. Very strong canna taste and smell.

What did I do wrong? 

I mean, please help me understand my follies. Hahaha, I tell you, it taste bad, but damn is it strong.


----------



## jonnynobody (Dec 12, 2011)

Trying the hash oil caps as I type. Added 14G hash instead of 5 just to make sure the result is plenty potent  Unfortunately I didn't find / didn't look hard enough for powder lecithin so I got gelcaps with the thick oily crap but I'm still going to use it anyway as it should still blend without too much trouble but next time I will most definitely be seeking out some powder soy lecithin. I'll be back with a full report later after I down a few of these caps.

Many props to badkat for the tutorials.


----------



## jonnynobody (Dec 12, 2011)

Damn oven is so hard to keep properly regulated at the correct temp of 220. I'd almost invest in a small counter top oven that more accurately keeps the temperature where it's supposed to be. Perhaps even a digital counter top oven....got a 30 minute cool down to go and 1 more round of 40 minute heat up cycle and then it's time for some intense sampling. Hopefully I'm successful and have good news to report back.

Edit: found a digital counter top oven that will soon grace my counter top as I am super anal obsessive compulsive about the fine details being followed to a T 

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_SPM5045534701P?sid=IDx20101019x00001a&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=SPM5173720501

Not a bad price either and I'll bet it beats the hell out of sitting in front of the oven smoking bowls for 40 minute intervals as I babysit the temp.


----------



## Bluejeans (Dec 13, 2011)

jonnynobody said:


> Not a bad price either and I'll bet it beats the hell out of sitting in front of the oven smoking bowls for 40 minute intervals as I babysit the temp.


Granted it's probably easier, but you really can't fuss about having to sit around and smoke bowls...


----------



## joesizzle442344 (Dec 18, 2011)

BadKitty I do not have access to hash or fine kief. I will have to settle with bud. I understand in my situation i would have to grind up the bud as fine as i can. I am well aware of the micro thorns that could irritate my stomach. Is there any way after extracting the thc that i could i use some kind of cheese cloth to filter out the excess bud? Wouldn't the bud render useless since the thc is already extracted? Or does the bud still have some potency? I am making these to alleviate chronic back pain. I am a medium tolerance smoker but would like to quit smoking for other reasons. If i used 3.5 grams of fine quality bud and i followed your measurements would the capsules have enough potency to take just one? I am trying to gain as much knowledge on this method before trying it (hate failing). The decarbing stage is an issue for me because since i am using fresh bud I am unsure of the decarbing time. Should i preheat and then decarb it for 20 minutes? Im thinking it all factors down to the freshness of my bud. I think that I am out of questions. Thank You!!!


----------



## BadKittySmiles (Dec 23, 2011)

Just stopping in to give folks a quick 'holiday treat'! 


Let me know if the photos below don't work, and I'll re-host them here (I think I'm running out of hosting space here, but that could be another forum though... the place I work with more frequently is unlimited).


*-Holiday ~Hash Liqueur~ Cordials-*





















I am *more* than a bit behind with a few other tutorials, but as promised, I am back with a holiday special, *
"Just in the (St.) Nick, of time!" * 


Words can not describe, how much I love a good chocolate covered cordial. 



With or without canna, these are even better than the great Koppers cordials... theirs, began my 
chocolate-covered-cordial-lust!  :smoke:



Cordial filled candies are perhaps easier to make than hard candy, HOWEVER!!, you must follow all the steps, 
and all the measurements almost exactly, in order for the candies to come out.. just.... right. 




_*It is a very delicate balance;*_ _*first building that crisp, fragile, deliciously sugary layer, around the 
decadent sultry-sweet liqueur inside, then carefully coating the delicate orb in rich tempered chocolate...*_














The chocolate coating is almost necessary if you plan to keep them around for more than 24 - 48 hours (making 
them last more than a day may be a challenge, either way  ). 


Follow the directions exactly, and your friends and family will be AMAZED with the results.... people will not 
believe, that you made them yourself  

I suggest using your time wisely, and making two batches. One for medicating... and one for devouring! :yummy: 



If you decide against making two batches, you run the risk of seriously over-medicating....  




It is a day-long process or longer, but most of that time is spent waiting.... for the 30 or so minutes you're in the 
kitchen though, *you need to be timely and on your toes!* And it is a good idea to finish the chocolate coating, 
the following day...



On with the tutorial.....



--------------------------------------------------------












You will need:


*- A 'kitchen scale' 


- Rounded object, to create the mold shapes. I use a large pestle. * *


- Kitchen colander or strainer, for sifting* *


- Plastic/silicone spatula scraper* *


- Candy thermometer* *


- Double Boiler setup, larger pot with a few inches of water, smaller pot floats inside...* *


- Two 9" x 9" or slightly larger casserole dishes, or larger baking pans lined with foil* *


- Flat chopping board, large enough to cover the casserole dish or pan* *


- Two 16oz boxes of corn starch *(don't worry, these can be reused for cooking or candy making!) *


- 30 strong, preferably 1ml doses, of Golden Dragon* (ours was made using 190 
proof everclear, with a gram of very high quality 'Moonshine Haze' BHO/hash, 
shipped over by a friend I am VERY grateful to have in times of need!)


*- 50 ml of your favorite liqour or liqueur*... I've used a blend of Laphroaig Islay single 
malt scotch, J & B blended scotch, and Disaronno Amaretto.
In the end, you will want a total of 90ml strong alcohol, so use however much 
Dragon you have, then make up for the remainder with your choice of liquor (I have 
got away with using above-12% beer successfully, in conjunction with Dragon! I 
also usually prefer to use only _*half*_ a gram per 29 - 30ml alcohol, for two cordials 
plus more of an alcohol-vehicle, per dose, but these still came out QUITE strong).


*- 220g Sugar


- 75g Water* *


- 4oz semi sweet chocolate, chopped into small chunks* 



Optional:

If you'd like them extra-glossy, like the Koppers, you will want to use a soft pastry 
brush and 'bakers glaze' aka *shellac* (yes, it comes from _*beetles*_, and yes, it is used 
on the Koppers cordial as well as many other store bought candies!)



----------------------------------------



First thing's first; you need to slowly, and carefully pour one whole box, and about ¼ of the second box of corn 
starch (a total of 20ozs), into one casserole dish or foil lined pan. 



Then pour the remaining corn starch, into the other. The deeper portion should be at least 1¼" - 1½" thick. 


*Do NOT have friends smoking nearby, don't have your gas stove lit, just in case you create a plume 
of dust... you want no open flames, and here's why*:

Dust Explosion Using Corn Starch




*Moving on*... *pre-heat your oven to 190 f*, and in the meantime, taking the dish or pan with the MOST corn 
starch, level it out to an even layer, and make 30 - 50 deep impressions using your rounded utensil, but _*do not*_ 
go all the way to the base. 



They don't need to be perfect just yet, you'll be fixing them up a bit later on. Right now, you just want the general 
vicinity surrounding the future candy to be very, very dry. Make the other dish relatively level as well, but 
the candy holes will only need to be in one dish or pan.











Place them both in the oven, for 60 minutes. 



This will ensure your corn starch is as dry as possible, which is CRUCIAL if you want the candies to come 
out properly!! *If it is the least bit damp, it will begin to 'wick' the moisture from your liquid candies, 
rather than repelling the moisture and behaving like a mold!!*



--------------------------


Once your corn starch is fully dry, remove from the oven and set aside.


---------------------------


*Add your water to a sauce pot* *on your stove top,* over a low-medium heat, then add the sugar directly in 
the center... do NOT let any sugar touch the water near the sides of the pot. If necessary use a wet paper 
towel or pastry brush just above the water line, to rinse stray crystals down. 



*Stir very gently*, without splashing or causing the water line to rise and fall, until the sugar dissolves. Once dissolved, 
increase the heat to just above medium. At this time you may add your candy thermometer.
(If your smallest pot is still 
somewhat large, the liquid sugar will be very _*shallow*_... be sure that you keep the tip of your thermometer 
submerged, but still just a hair above the base of the pot; do NOT rest it directly on the bottom or it won't be 
accurate!)


---------------------------



While your sugar water is heating...

In a double boiler, gently heat your alcohol and Dragon blend until it's just warmer than body temp. The temperature 
of the alcohol is not crucial, it just needs to be quite warm, so when it is later combined with the sugar it 
doesn't cause it to harden too fast. 


-------------------------

For the sugar water (NOT the alcohol):


*** If you will be adding a _*sweetened liqueur*_ or alcohol such as Amaretto, remove from heat the INSTANT 
your candy thermometer reads *244 f*. 

*Sweetened liqueur = 244 f*.


*** If you are using an *un*_*sweetened hard liquor*_ like vodka or most whiskey, remove from heat the INSTANT 
the thermometer reads *246 f* . 

*Unsweetened = 246 f*.












-------------------------


*Before* your candy finishes heating to the correct temperature (you will have 8 - 15 minutes depending on the humidity 
and specific temperature of your burner), you will want to 'perfect' the depressed indents you made in your corn 
starch, prior to heating the moisture out...you don't want any cracks, and you don't want and lumps.













Simply re-inserting the same utensil you used before, is perfect for repairing any flaws.  The reason we insert 
it first, before heating, is just to be sure that specific area directly where the candy makes contact, is as *dry* as 
possible. 


-------------------------





*Once you've removed your liquid sugar from the heat*, immediately (but gradually, and without splashing) 
add your very-warm Dragon and liquor blend to the hot sugar, and _*stir very VERY gently, and slowly*_... this is 
where you need to be VERY careful. 



You want to nearly-incorporate the alcohol, but too much stirring, or stirring too fast, will cause your sugar to 
crystallize prematurely!!



The very INSTANT you see white sugar crystals forming, STOP STIRRING!!!... if you stop fast enough, you 
may still have time to salvage and make your cordials!

Ideally, you should stop stirring _*before*_ any crystals even have a chance to form. It's OK if the alcohol looks 'swirly' 
in the candy, and if just a few crystals appear, you're safe too... just *stop stirring* the second you see them. 


_Unlike_ a hard candy, you *do NOT* want to get tricky, and try to use an 'interfering' agent such as glucose-containing 
corn syrup, or other syrups, to prevent premature crystallization... you don't want to do this, because you do not 
want to prevent the necessary-crystallization from occurring later on, when it needs to, once the candy is resting 
in the molds. 




------------------------------



Once the Dragon liqueur is incorporated, using a tablespoon, begin to spoon small portions into each cavity in the 
corn starch. Try not to create 'bubbles' of starch, these can cause your candies to leak later on! You'll want to 
fill nearly to the top.
(I fill to the top and slightly over in a 'bubble', without issue, but to be on the safe side, keep it under the line... 
remember, you will be able to make more, or fewer candies, depending on the size of your 'mold'!)
























Now, once your cavities have been filled with Dragon/hash candy liqueur, take your kitchen strainer and (again, after 
extinguishing any nearby flames) begin sifting corn starch from the second tray, over the filled molds. 














-------------------------



*Cover the pan or dish carefully*, with a plastic lid or chopping board, and set in a cool, dry place, for 4 hours.


*After four hours*, while keeping or holding the cover tight, very quickly (and very smoothly) flip the pan upside-down. 

This is CRUCIAL! 


*If you do not flip your candies at all, they will leak! *


*If you flip them too late, they will leak!*


*If you flip them too soon, they will.... well, you get the idea.* 


Now, if you've times things just right (or maybe you've licked the pan clean of any remaining sugar and Dragon ), 
you should be pretty sleepy, and just about ready for bed... it's possible to continue sooner, but it is best not to 
continue working with the candies for a good 8 - 10 hours. 


-------------------------


In the morning, or ten hours later, extinguish all flames, and very carefully pour the corn starch and candies through 
your colander or screen, sifting the starch into a separate container. You can set it aside, and box it back up, for 
future cooking and candy-making!


You should now have 30 - 50 candy cordials!












-------------------------


*Tempering chocolate*:

This can be one of the trickiest portions of the recipe if you're not familiar with chocolate. I strongly recommend 
both white chocolate, and semi-sweet chocolate for this recipe. I took pictures during the tempering of some 
of my Hashy Bars, and the Peanut Butter BOMBS, and my temper suffered for it! I tried to avoid doing that here, 
and even still, the temper could still have been just a _hair_ better....















Remember: a single drop of water can RUIN your entire batch of chocolate!


*Do not* dip _*broken*_ candies in the chocolate, and *do not splash* your double-boiler!


If you know the chocolate is already tempered, just heat it on your double boiler to a temperature not exceeding 91 f, 
and it should be ready for dipping! I like to re-temper even 'already-tempered' chocolate, just in case... 



If it's white or milk chocolate, using a double boiler heat to 110 f, then immediately remove from the inner pot 
from the hot water. If it is dark chocolate, using a double boiler heat to 114 f, then immediately remove the inner 
pot from the hot water.

(Don't just take the double boiler off the burner; the water is still hot, and the temperature of the chocolate 
will still rise!)


Set aside some chunks of chocolate beforehand; if all pieces initially added have melted completely by the time 
the chocolate reaches temperature, add the few chunks you set aside to seed and help bring the temp down. 
If there are solid chunks remaining in the warm chocolate once the required temperature is reached, this 
is not necessary.


After the chocolate has cooled to 82 f, place the inner pot carefully back into the double boiler, for just a few 
seconds... this will be long enough to bring it up to 88 f. 

*Do NOT* let it exceed 89 - 90 f, or the temper will be ruined! Remove from the water, as soon as 88 f is 
achieved, and set the pot down on a folded towel near your candy making station.


Now, you have perfectly tempered chocolate, and you're ready to dip your candies.  



Any time it's needed, if it starts getting too solid again, just re-heat the chocolate to 88 f. 


-------------------------


*Inspect and dust off* each candy, before dipping.... if it passes the 'dry test' (it's not leaking), then carefully drop 
it into the chocolate and flip it with a fork, and when it's coated, using the fork just lift it out and place it down 
carefully on either wax paper, or a very-glossy marble slab.




I have to apologize for the hasty quality of the photos during the coating.. it's a part of the process you really 
need to pay attention to (but this should give you confidence; if I can whip up tempered chocolates, hard 
candies, and cordials using just my own two hands, and all while creating an organized photo tutorial, 
then you can make them even more easily!  ) 











I've tempered the semi-sweet chocolate, but then simply heated _*cocoa butter*_ and blended it with _*powdered sugar*_ 
at a random temperature above the melting point, knowing that I wanted less 'sheen' with the white chocolate coat, 
than with the dark, for more of a *'snowy'* appearance.  



If you'd like to use either white chocolate or cocoa butter, and your want to _*temper*_ it for sheen, just follow the 
above directions for tempering, but at the end of the temper reheat only to *84 f*. instead of 88 f.


-------------------------


After coating in chocolate, just let your candies harden where they sit, hopefully it's in a cool dry location, and 
you'll be ready to _*seriously impress*_ your friends and family, and blast off for the night!



Enjoy 

----







_*Merry Christmas, and happy assorted holidays, everyone!! 'Much luv' - BKS
*_


































(All photos on the marble slab, were taken one day after coating with chocolate. All photos on the plates, were taken the day of the coating.)








----------------------

edit - 

You can strain your oil with anything from a fine mesh, of exactly the size/micron you desire, to cheesecloth, to an old (but very clean!) t-shirt.

I'd suggest getting some screen, sifting for what hash you can, then make a weak base-oil using the 'waste' plant matter, to get the last bit of potency out... then, you can divide and use just a portion of the oil, combined with your kief, to make a much more concentrated end-product. Depending on your tolerance, herb can still make decent capsules that require only minimal caps, per dose. I (and some of my patients) can be heavy users, at times, and prefer hash to more easily concentrate doses, into just one cap. Good luck!


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 23, 2011)

outstanding, as usual.
*standing ovation*


----------



## Wolverine97 (Dec 23, 2011)

Wow. You're just awesome badkitty, a Festivus miracle!


----------



## grapeoptimo (Jan 2, 2012)

badkitty ur my hero.


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 2, 2012)

i cant explain how good this is. I WOULD LIKE TO REQUEST A STICKy SOMWHERE ON THIS FORUM


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 2, 2012)

sticky sticky sticky in the edibles dept


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 2, 2012)

oh hey you get my PM bout the wine 

im a drinker, and a grower but not so much a smoker lol


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 3, 2012)

matthebrute said:


> sticky sticky sticky in the edibles dept


i think you're about 3 pages late if i remember correctly...... 
(i love this thread)


----------



## grapeoptimo (Jan 3, 2012)

bad kitty...is this ur youtube channel? Meow.

http://www.youtube.com/user/Bakingafoolofmyself?feature=watch


----------



## grapeoptimo (Jan 3, 2012)

If its not, its what i imagine u as


----------



## supchaka (Jan 5, 2012)

Very cool thread! I just made your pie tonight minus the hash!  got the kids eating it too. My daughter who's 11 asked me in the store where the hash oil is and I was like uhhh we're skipping that one! Thanks for the recipe!

I just realized I wrote that all excited and shit yet I'm kinda high laying on the couch lol


----------



## jonnynobody (Feb 1, 2012)

Badkat, your hash capsule recipe which I made was un-fucking-believable. I ate 2 of them (about 5g's hash) and was incapacitated for about 6 hours. Kudos to you and I aspire to learn as much as I can from you so as to pass the message along to many more who can benefit from your obvious great wisdom.


----------



## missnu (Feb 10, 2012)

Wow! This is amazing...!!!


----------



## akgrown (Mar 28, 2012)

Ever worked with tapioca maltodextrin or alginate powders. Im working a formula to create a flavored popcorn topper made from powdered canna oil.


----------



## gioua (Mar 30, 2012)

jonnynobody said:


> Badkat, your hash capsule recipe which I made was un-fucking-believable. I ate 2 of them (about 5g's hash) and was incapacitated for about 6 hours. Kudos to you and I aspire to learn as much as I can from you so as to pass the message along to many more who can benefit from your obvious great wisdom.


perhaps it's capsules I just took... but HOW in the world did you Cram 5g of hash into 2 00 capsules? I hope you are saying you used 5gs of hash Like Badkitty did and took 2 of the 15 you made outta the 5g hash.. So perhaps you meant you took 2 pills which had aprox .40 g per caps? or about 1 g of hash? 

(btw I have tried this recipe about 20 times each time I always did 4-5x the batch, I think something happened like needing a longer cook-decarb time or something but the larger batches always seem to be less powerful I am in the process of finishing a batch now where as I used the exact ammounts as listed hoping for a better effects)


----------



## SkyeHighChickie (Apr 4, 2012)

What amazing & interesting recipes BadKat! Thank you for sharing them! I can't wait to try them & jerky!? who'da thunk it?! mmmmmm


----------



## NLOverOntario (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey thers a place online I think you can buy these exact things (almost) sentimentalsuckers.biz... my buddy had some and they were, well DELIGHTFUL lol made for an amazing trip to the beach, check it out if this thread interested you but want to ensure you get something delicious that works lol. thy dont say the dosage (im assuming for legal reasons) but they were strong, not tooo strong, but strong.


----------



## jonnynobody (Apr 8, 2012)

gioua said:


> perhaps it's capsules I just took... but HOW in the world did you Cram 5g of hash into 2 00 capsules? I hope you are saying you used 5gs of hash Like Badkitty did and took 2 of the 15 you made outta the 5g hash.. So perhaps you meant you took 2 pills which had aprox .40 g per caps? or about 1 g of hash?
> 
> (btw I have tried this recipe about 20 times each time I always did 4-5x the batch, I think something happened like needing a longer cook-decarb time or something but the larger batches always seem to be less powerful I am in the process of finishing a batch now where as I used the exact ammounts as listed hoping for a better effects)


I didn't actually cap the oil up at the end of the process because I didn't have any on hand. What I did was smear the mixture on a piece of wheat bread which I then folded in half and chewed down piece by piece with a shit ton of diet pepsi to wash it down. Nearly puked once or twice due to the horrendous taste but I got 'er done and the high was worth the work. Next time though, I will definitely use the caps as I don't want to ever taste that hashy oil again.


----------



## snew (Apr 27, 2012)

Really, really enjoy the info here. Thanks to Kitty I'm really impressed with your work.
I'm particularly interested in how the citric acid as worked for anyone. I've seen a couple of references to people making it but none to anyone with results of how theirs turned out. It would be an interesting twist.
Someone was also questioning about using liquid lecithin. I was wondering if you've used it. I would think it would it would work great since the biggest problem with LET is breaking down the lecithin molecules. On sites where people make LET Vitamin C its used but many people and seem to get good results there.

Which brings me to question concerning LET with Marijuana. Several weeks ago I began using LET Vitamin C. Then I found DIY LET Vitamin C, (thats a lot of acronyms). Heres a good link describing how its make http://www.8aloha.com/Liposomal_Vitamin_C.html. Just scroll down don't worry about signing up if you don't want to. I can't speak as to the results since I've only been using it a few weeks and I have a lot of health problems so things don't change over night. But I do seem to have a little more energy. I'm sure Kitty is familiar with this process from here first references to LET. LET Vitamins use an ultra-sonic cleaner to break down the lecithin and Vitamin. The high speed motion breaks down the elements so that 70% or greater bonding takes place. Vitamin C like many substances are largely destroyed my stomach acids and only about 16% make to the blood stream. Being bond with the lipid they pass through the stomach on to the blood stream, its easily 5 times greater absorption.
I'm wondering if Kitty has tried to bond the hash to the lecithin using this method? It appears Badkat has worked hard to calculated heating time to maximize THC conversion and LET bonding. So does anyone think adding the process after this might be helpful? Wonder if Kitty or anyone has experimented with this? The heat may complete this process well enough that it is not needed especially when used in further cooking. I'm wondering if adding the ultrasonic clean to the process in the has caps particularly might be useful?
So what do you all think?


----------



## Tebin (May 12, 2012)

Any mew recipes? I need one like right meow!


----------



## billybob420 (Jul 10, 2012)

We call "meat pies" "pot pies" in the USA, at least most people that I know do.

I don't know if anyone else already pointed this out but I thought it was funny.


----------



## gioua (Jul 27, 2012)

snew said:


> Really, really enjoy the info here. Thanks to Kitty I'm really impressed with your work.
> I'm particularly interested in how the citric acid as worked for anyone. I've seen a couple of references to people making it but none to anyone with results of how theirs turned out. It would be an interesting twist.
> Someone was also questioning about using liquid lecithin. I was wondering if you've used it. I would think it would it would work great since the biggest problem with LET is breaking down the lecithin molecules. On sites where people make LET Vitamin C its used but many people and seem to get good results there.
> 
> ...




Tried the Citric acid method... Not a fan... meh.. sure it may work for some but.. everyone is different.. least I say I tried..
Seems that the only way to find your perfect method is to try and see what works on an individual basis.


----------



## gioua (Jul 27, 2012)

jonnynobody said:


> I didn't actually cap the oil up at the end of the process because I didn't have any on hand. What I did was smear the mixture on a piece of wheat bread which I then folded in half and chewed down piece by piece with a shit ton of diet pepsi to wash it down. Nearly puked once or twice due to the horrendous taste but I got 'er done and the high was worth the work. Next time though, I will definitely use the caps as I don't want to ever taste that hashy oil again.




I so want to say that is EFFING nasty.........BUT. buddy I have been there... really!!
I made about 32oz of hash flavored choc about 1 year ago.. IT was potent... yet so effing nasty and I tried damn near every way I could to eat it.. choc milk-ice cream etc.. 

I ended up cramming em in some capsules and taking em that way.. 

pretty sure anyone who has spent time testing themselves with other medibles has made that one (or 2) certain edibles you MUST eat due to the amount of herb used..


----------



## fumble (Jul 27, 2012)

LOL....so been there gioua! I use BadKat's recipes for the caps too. I don't have access to straight hash, but I sift through all my sugar trim and use that. There are still tiny tiny leaf particles, but no biggie. So the end result isn't a beautiful smooth black gold like hers. More grainy, but got damn! potent!

@snew...yes the liquid lecithin works. Lecithin is the effing key to the magic kingdom as far as I'm concerned. I have never been able to find the powder lecithin though. I use the granules in my hash oil. They take a bit longer to break down, but work just as well. Trust me, make some with and some without lecithin and you will def be able to tell the difference.


----------



## guy incognito (Oct 11, 2012)

BadKittySmiles said:


> *What you'll need*:
> 
> - *Minimum 5.0 grams sifted hash*, or fine kief. Were using hash collected from the strain
> 
> ...


I used 6 grams of hash, and three teaspoons of coconut oil. They just make a thick black paste, even when above 77*. Like a peanut butter consistency. What am I doing wrong? 

I used lecithin from a gel cap because it's all I could find.
I double wrapped everything with foil, and used the recommended times and temps. I am done with it and have it stored in the freezer.


----------



## fumble (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey there guy...try processing in the oven a time or two more. Going into the freezer between each time. It may just need to break down some more. If it doesn't break down after 2 more times add just a teaspoon of coconut oil more at a time and mix in well to get the consistency you want.


----------



## guy incognito (Oct 11, 2012)

I have it in the freezer now. I will process it again tomorrow.


----------



## guy incognito (Oct 12, 2012)

I processed it again. I let it cool almost to room temperature. I scraped a tiny bit onto a cookie. Fuck i'm baked. It was still like a syrup consistency while warm. I don't think I am going to use it in capsules. I May just mix this oil into a batch of cookies now that it's activated and bio-available. 

How large of a batch could you process at a time? I would like to convert 100-200 grams of hash into oil so I can have a ready supply of highly concentrated coconut oil for medibles. Would there be a problem storing a jar of oil in the freezer for long periods? Would it be a problem to repeatedly unfreeze it to take a small quantity, then refreeze, and so on? I will be making a large batch of medibles about once a week for the foreseeable future. It would be soooo much easier to simply take a few ml of oil and make a batch of cookies than it would be to go through this process for each batch.


----------



## fumble (Oct 13, 2012)

The largest I have made at once is 64 grams, so I don't see a problem with 100 grams or even 200. I would suggest storing it in smaller amounts though, so you don't have to thaw the whole thing every time you want to use it - once a week. I haven't made cookies with it, but for kick ass candy, I only need about 2 to 3 teaspoons and I have about 36 very potent hash chocolates. Or I add a teaspoon or two to my butterscotch for extra oomph. I would think it should last in the freezer for a good 3 months or so.


----------



## grapeoptimo (Oct 13, 2012)

i think it'll last in a freezer for years.


----------



## guy incognito (Oct 16, 2012)

Even when heated my oil had a pasty texture to it. I mixed the entire batch (6g of hash) into 30 peanut butter cookies (0.2g per cookie) and cooked them. Half got cooked for 300* for 18 minutes, and half got cooked at 320* for 16 minutes. It seems slightly more potent than the last batch (which I did no processing, just threw fresh has into cookie mix and cooked) which had 0.29g per cookie. I don't know if it was worth all the trouble. I may need to keep conducting tests on this current batch.


----------



## fumble (Oct 16, 2012)

hmmm......


----------



## guy incognito (Oct 20, 2012)

After several days of testing I think the cookies are indeed stronger than the last batch. I am processing 52g into about a cup of oil. The consistency already seems more liquidy than last time.


----------



## fumble (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey there guy  glad to see the cookies turned out. I think you will notice a huge dif in this next batch. are you using lecithin?


----------



## guy incognito (Oct 21, 2012)

Yes. I couldn't find the powder lecithin so I am using the stuff in the capsules. I am cutting them open then squeezing the gel out of the capsule.


----------



## guy incognito (Oct 24, 2012)

I think my own tolerance is messing with my ability to gauge how strong the medibles are. I gave 1 to a buddy and he ended up falling asleep from it, so I guess they are pretty potent. Maybe if I laid off for a few days I could get a nice baseline to actually gauge how potent they are. Fuck that, i'll just make more cookies.


----------



## Esskayy (Oct 27, 2012)

W-O-W!

Everything looks unreal! I have never seen any edibles with meat like that pie lol I really want to try that one!!! GJ!


----------



## kindfarms420 (Nov 26, 2012)

when i decarbed my hash/kief it just turned to a gooey chunk isnt it supposed to be powdery still? or is it supposed to get gooey?


----------



## guy incognito (Nov 26, 2012)

I made the rest of my oil into capsules. About 1 ml oil per capsule, and about 0.20 grams hash per cap. The high seems to take a lot longer to kick in when compared to the cookies made with oil. I took one capsule at 6pm. Took another about 8pm. Didn't get the full effect until about 2am when I was blasted out of my mind. I am going to keep the next capsule in my pocket so it is body temperature when I consume it.


----------



## fumble (Nov 26, 2012)

Great idea Guy! Caps are great! Only way I sleep. I use the oil for my candy and stuff or when I want to add extra oomph to my baked goods.


----------



## guy incognito (Nov 27, 2012)

The capsules definitely take much much longer to work as opposed to cookies. I'm not sure if it's the capsule not dissolving, or my body not digesting properly, but it's taking 3-4 hours for the effects to start. By that time I had already consumed a 2nd cap and smoked, so i'm not exactly getting a good gauge on the dosage. I know 2 caps and 6-8 hours later I am barely functional.


----------



## fumble (Nov 27, 2012)

Yes, the caps do take a while. I take mine between 8 and 10 at night. I go to bed around midnight to 1. I guess I could take it earlier if I wanted to feel the 'effects' of it.


----------



## guy incognito (Nov 27, 2012)

Why though? I was under the impression that the gel capsule would dissolve very rapidly in stomach acid. So why does it take 3-4x as long as a cookie to start kicking in? Is there any way to expedite the process?


----------



## mellokitty (Nov 27, 2012)

my guess (<-- keyword) is that when you chew the cookie you kick off a certain amount of sublingual/trandsdermal action.... when you wait for a pill to dissolve in your stomach the next absorbing opportunity doesn't come until the material enters your intestines. 
pre-chewed things tend to be more bio-available.... when i need a painkiller to act fast i crush the pill and swallow the resulting powder (yes it generally tastes )..... the flip side is that it wears off sooner 

do the effects last longer once they happen, at least?


----------



## fumble (Nov 27, 2012)

correctamungo miss kitty 


that is why lollipops work so well.

here you go guy:

Butterscotch Candy recipe:

1 cup packed brown sugar
1/4 cup light corn syrup (such as Karo)
1 cup water
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/3 cup canna butter 
1/4 teaspoon vanilla extract 

Put sugar, corn syrup, water and salt into saucepan. Stir over low heat until sugar is dissolved. Increase heat and cook until thermometer registers 250 F. firm ball stage. Add butter; cook with occasional stirring until thermometer registers 300F. brittle stage. Remove from stove immediately. Carefully add vanilla extract. This is also where I add in my hash oil. I usually add a couple good teaspoonfuls, depending on how many asses you wish to kick  Make sure you stir and mix up very well. If you have molds, pour into them, if not: pour into buttered shallow pan, making a layer 1/4 inch deep. While warm, crease into squares with a blunt knife. When cold, break into pieces.

Easy peasy. I think you will find the effects take hold a lot quicker with this form. Like Mello said, it is a sub-lingual intake and right into your system. Hope this is handy for you


----------



## guy incognito (Nov 27, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> my guess (<-- keyword) is that when you chew the cookie you kick off a certain amount of sublingual/trandsdermal action.... when you wait for a pill to dissolve in your stomach the next absorbing opportunity doesn't come until the material enters your intestines.
> pre-chewed things tend to be more bio-available.... when i need a painkiller to act fast i crush the pill and swallow the resulting powder (yes it generally tastes )..... the flip side is that it wears off sooner
> 
> do the effects last longer once they happen, at least?


I don't know about that. The cookie is in my mouth for only a few seconds, and the effects don't kick in for about an hour. The oil in the capsule has already been processed and should be just as bio-available as the cookie. If the stomach itself can't absorb the active ingredients from the capsule then it shouldn't be able to absorb them from the cookie. The only hindrance between the oil and my body is the capsule, which should dissolve very quickly in my stomach acid, leaving about 1ml of liquid canna-coconut oil in my belly.

The effects do seem to be lasting longer, though I have gone to sleep at the peak of the high during both trials because they took so long to kick in. I took one pill just before leaving work at 5pm, and another one about 8:30pm when I hadn't felt any effects. I smoked at about 9:30 when I still didn't feel any effects. I got pretty high from smoking, then just seemed to stay very high after that point. I was extremely high by 1-2 am, and ended up falling asleep around 3. The peak of the high being 8-9 hours after ingestion seems waaaaay too long though.


----------



## sonofdust (Nov 27, 2012)

guy incognito: Try looking into Lecithin. It may be of some help to you.. I use it in my budder and tinctures. The tincture hits me in about 10- 15 minutes, budders a little longer. Most health food stores carry the NON-GMO Lecithin.


----------



## guy incognito (Nov 27, 2012)

I used lecithin capsules. I cut them open and squeezed the oil out. I have since purchased lecithin powder, but the batch in question used the oil from the capsules. I have made candy, cookies, and capsules all from the same large batch of hash oil (I used 52 g of hash and processed it as per the instructions of this thread).

EDIT: So the difference between the cookies and the capsules has me stumped since they all came out of the same bowl and should be the same.


----------



## VERTVERT (Nov 29, 2012)

Any idea how long the canna caps will stay good for? And what would be the best way to store them?

Based on what I have found so far it seems they should stay good for 6 months if kept in the freezer. 

I have some caps I made and just trying to use them sparingly because I don't have access to more for quite some time.


----------



## Brother Sweetleaf (Jan 10, 2013)

This thread is awesome, & I cannot wait to try these Chocolate Covered Peanut Butter Canna-Bombs I'm making (the butter is being double-boiled as I type this!).

Since I began preparing this amazing recipe (I so-o-o-o-o-o-o cannot wait!) and have pondered the wisdom & experience of BadKittySmiles/BadKat, some curious questions have been raised regarding temperatures. The forum rules forbid multiple postings, so if anyone has any sights to offer regarding "Temperature: Vaping THC vs Cooking THC", I've asked my questions in _*this forum-posting*_.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Jan 10, 2013)

How much lecithin is added in the canna oil on page 8? Thanks!


----------



## namdaed (Jan 26, 2013)

Lecithin granules + 8 seconds in a coffee grindee= lecithinpowder. Fyi all . I noticed some people were commenting that they cant find lecithin powder.


----------



## BadKittySmiles (Feb 7, 2013)

Just stopping in with a quick update (I'll try to get back to everyone I haven't answered yet, soon!), to share some exciting news...


Look who, at least for the time being, has the _*'lead billing'*_ at the upcoming, annual, *Cannabis World Summit*!



2013 Speakers for Cannabis World Summit



[video=youtube;DCwRh3SZD-w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCwRh3SZD-w[/video]





"*"Bad Kitty Smiles" Incredible Medible Maker*




"Bad Kitty Smiles" is the user name for this 
amazing woman who is a superbly valuable member of the forums, where 
she shares "how to" information that you simply must know about to properly 
prepare your meds. She generously gives of herself truly helping many many sick 
people. When invited to be a speaker for the Summit she VOLUNTEERED instead 
to produce a video for all of you to learn her many secrets. Without a doubt, at this 
time at least, she is devoting the most time and energy of all the Summit participants 
to produce something that will be of immense value for you to watch at the Summit... *
for FREE!!!* You really don't want to miss this. Why is she doing this? Because she 
really cares about YOU. Read her full bio... "


And the full bio...



*Speaker - Bad Kitty Smiles*


 
"The cannabis growing guru and medical-edible-oil extraordinaire, BadKittySmiles, the 'Kat' of "BadKat's CannaPharm", 
has devoted her life to assisting patients and all people in need, helping them to learn the healthiest production techniques 
and the correct use of cannabis, by catering specifically to their individual needs and application requirements. 

She specializes in cannabis edibles and bioavailable oils, in topical treatments, tinctures, and in growing cannabis in 
a variety of environments and mediums, including aquaponics, or with the use of live fish as the primary means to sustain 
the plants. Her skills with cannabis edibles and oils are known of, world wide, and patients from all corners reach out to 
her with stories of their own success... many who contact her, myself included, have been met with a full inbox warning! 
The persistence is more than worth it, when you finally get through! 

She has traveled the globe for our wonderful cause, drawing deep insight from the collective knowledge of her 'masters', 
totaling over one-hundred and fifty years of cannabis experience! 


 
Kitty LOVES cooking with cannabis, and she uses it in a variety of creative, and daring recipes! She still smokes our canna, 
mainly for pleasure, but she strongly promotes and encourages the consumption and topical application of edible cannabis oils, 
and extracts, to maximize its powerful medicinal benefits by expanding the amount and array of cannabinoids and terpenes the 
body is exposed to. 

BadKat strongly believes that safe access to natural cannabis is essential, and crucial when it comes to healing and comforting 
the seriously ill, but she also insists that even those people who are for all purposes considered 'healthy', can benefit by 
periodically supplementing their own endocannabinoid systems with natural plant cannabinoids, in the same way we still 
benefit from a varied diet containing essential chemicals (or their relatives!) that we can synthesize, without the aid of their 
direct intake. At the very least, it's the healthy alternative when compared to relaxing with a strong drink or a cigarette! But 
especially if you are on one or more prescription medications, cannabis may ease your conditions, and you may even be 
able to eliminate some or all of those nasty synthetic chemicals! It's still important to work with a doctor who has a realistic 
(ie. open minded) view of cannabis; you should always get his or her opinion, and alert them to any changes in your condition. 


For the first time ever, with the progress our community has made in the last few years, Kat is expanding her availability, 
and increasing her ability to help and reach a greater number of people and patients!_"As far as my willingness to consider public participation on a wider scale, goes, 
you happened to catch me at the right moment with the current political and social 
climate surrounding cannabis. I look forward to speaking and interacting with you 
all, in a broader capacity!" - BadKittySmiles

_​_If you wanted to add a video to my bio page for now, here's an old time-lapse of one of the grow rooms... _

Partial Room Time Lapse, from BadKittySmiles - YouTube



*Quick Note From Us*

We are extremely impressed with "Bad Kitty". Her passion for helping people is obvious to even the casual web 
surfer stumbling upon forum threads where she shares extremely valuable tips on cooking up some of the best meds 
possible. 
We invited her to be a speaker for the Summit, but rather than accepting our request to let us interview her *she instead 
VOLUNTEERED to produce a video for us revealing many awesome tips & secrets of master canna-bakers!* 

She offered to make this video purely out of the goodness of her heart to provide to this much needed information particularly 
at this time when multitudes of people are opening their minds to using cannabis to help with their ailments. We suggested 
that she takes it a step further. After chatting back & forth a few times we have evolved a plan for her to produce even 
more extra "bonus footage" content that will all get crammed into a DVD, along with the video she's producing for the Summit, 
and it will be available for sale, very reasonably priced of course. We highly encourage you to buy a copy. Why? 
First let us say that we, the Summit, won't take a single penny from the sales of the discs. 100% of the profits will go straight 
to Bad Kitty Smiles to help support 
the incredible work that she is doing truly helping many many people. We strongly believe that money in the hands of 
good-hearted people greases the wheels of altruistic projects (like what she does with cannabis), and that is why we 
will be promoting her videos. *But remember, at the Summit you will be able to watch her main video, sharing 
her many secrets, all for free.* Why would you want to own a copy of her DVD? Share the disc with friends, and 
also enjoy the bonus footage that will be there for you to learn from. You can also feel good inside knowing that your 
purchase is directly helping her continue helping others. 

Be sure to subscribe & register so that we may let you know once they are ready and available. In the meantime surf 
around the awesome forums to start learning from this incredible medible master baker. 
Here is a great link to get you started."



And that's that!


Exciting times are upon us! And I could not have done it without you, the AWESOME members of the online community!! :yay:









------



And here's a little photo drop and update from the newer thread, that I forgot to make here 


-------








Just a quick photo-dump update, sharing what I've been up to lately... lots of edibles, frosty nuggage, and hash... things 
have been pretty hectic, but I've been thinking of you all, often!







I've received many PMs and requests over the last few months for progress updates, and an ETA on the CannaPharm 
book, as well as requests for updates in the thread; don't worry, I've been putting every spare moment I have into getting it 
done! 


Things have been very busy, locally, with old and new patients. I'm already beginning year two of my trial grows with the 
MBS strain, from the Wizards of Oz, and I've been teaching a few more local and online classes on growing and cooking each 
month, than I was this time last year (more than I can handle comfortably to be honest!). I also was recently asked to speak 
at a new *'Marijuana World Summit'*, which (I believe) I will accept. 

So things have been busy!









I'm completing the _final_-final draft of the first volume (had formatting issues which delayed the pre-holiday release), but 
the holidays and their consequential meals and treats gave me plenty of extra ammo to squeeze in.





A few of the below recipes *will* be available in the CannaPharm thread, and the rest, as well as a dozen or so more, including 
fresh, streamlined and 'more-concise' oil tutorials, will be included in the first book! 



As always, the oil and tincture updates will be available for free, online; they are the most crucial aspect in any edible, and 
everyone deserves to know how to medicate properly. 

Availability of information, for those who need it most, is the main reason I was not just apprehensive to accept publishing a 
book, but why I was totally against it, and why I instead devoted the last twelve or thirteen years to assisting as many people 
as possible within the community online, where anyone with an internet connection or a town library can have access. 
People *need* free access to the most important information, just as much as they need affordable access to their meds. 

Making donations and providing assistance to those who need it most without any concern for compensation, have been 
rules I've governed myself by.... which could explain my car-less-ness, and the fact I'm living in a foreclosed house, hoping 
every day that I don't get the word I'm on the streets.







Finally publishing should improve my spirits concerning the above... in spite of anything I've been through, medically 
and with the quality of my life, I think the book will make me feel a little more proud of the footprint I've left on the world, 
when I can't be around to help anymore.








But if it wasn't for the motivation I received here, and from other members of the online community, there would never have been 
even a _thought_ about a book! 

In spite of my initial stubbornness, you folks convinced me to see that, internet aside, there is _*definitely*_ value in having a hard 
copy of the information, in-hand, while working in the kitchen.



So *thank you*. 


I truly hope that I can meet your expectations, and that the paper version of the CannaPharm helps to make your own 
canna kitchens, all the more functional!













Anyhow, without further ado....










All the dishes in the photo below, including the berries and the cranberry punch, were VERY potent... a bit too much 
when combined, for a few people (this does _not_ include any of the 'unadulterated' dishes, that guests brought




). 















Some New Year's Eve shots...























The oil below began with a strong batch of mixed *indica hash oil*, cut down, to decrease and level out potency, with 
our _*favorite canna oil*_ of the season made from the popcorn buds of the *TRCP#3* (creating a powerful dose per cap, for 
most patients, or a three or four cap dose for myself).

_*Each*_ jar and bottle below, along with a few smaller gift bags with caps and chocolates, were *given to the local 
patients most in-need* and those who had suffered the most hardship this year... enough for most to medicate daily, until 
at least spring!












Another Xmas, or New Year bowl of *MBS*....







Had a very small group here for Christmas, these were the medicated dishes.... the *Moose Pops* contain 4 solid doses for 
most patients, the *Hashy Bars* contain 4 - 6 doses (these were also given as gifts!).... 







Half are 'Holiday Candy Cane' flavor, such as the fellow with the painted toenails, the rest were Original, Orange, and Amaretto.













More New Year's Eve, shots....














*Project TRCP#3* flowers, with *POG#8* shatter....




































*Blueberry Widow*.... greasy with terpenes *droool*!















More *MBS*, with it's wonderful helices of various purple-blue-red anthocyanins, throughout the trichomes...






















I made SIXTEEN of these *ChiCanna Cordon Bleu* rolls for brunch, with and without shrimp (lol




), New Year's Day!














Those who wanted to toast, rather than kiss at Midnight, did so with these, and _another_ drink included in the book....









Now some Autumn and Halloween stuff's...


*Healthy Ghosts*, with omega oils, alfalfa, hemp protein, collagen and more!








Some not-so-healthy, and _*very*_ decadent, *Canna EYEBALLS* with *Raspberry HASH-Blood Jell*!





















And some 'Restaurant Style' *Chinese Chicken Noodle Hash Soup*, with little *Jack-o'-lantern Hash Truffles*....








Another New Year's Even bowl or two.....















A *Lemon Haze shatter drop*, on *MBS*...























And finally, a treat I've been making all year *thanks to a GC member request* (I'm finally following through on the pics & 
tutorial, so look out for the book!




)....

*Hashy Meringue Mushrooms*!

There's nothing fungal, or psychedelic, about these little 'hash oil imbued' fellows... in case anyone was concerned














And again, here are the crucial oil recipes for anyone who needs them now;

Yes- The oils recipes CAN be followed using *clarified butter*, and if you're using *pre-vaped bud*, just skip decarboxylation 
where activation has already taken place, and continue processing -just- as described in the tutorial, to promote complete 
extraction, and most importantly, _*bioavailability*_!


*BadKat's* *Highly Activated & Bioavailable, Med-Grade Cannabis Concentrate* (Edible & Smokable recipes included... _*
similar to Phoenix Tears/RSO & BHO, but bioavailable and made with food grade/drinking alcohol*_. _The tutorial can ALSO 
be used *for making edible & bioavailable oil from any BHO or other concentrates you may already have!* 
You may dissolve in alcohol and transfer the solution to oil, or manually agitate as-is, in warm oil, then continue 
heating -just- as described to form a bioavailable solution._)

*-Medical Grade Cannabis Concentrate-* 










*BadKat's* *Highly Activated & Bioavailable, Med-Grade Hash Oil* (starting with dry-sift hash, same as capsule recipe, 
oil can also be used for cooking)

*Med-Grade Hash Oil*










*BadKat's Highly Activated & Bioavailable, Med-Grade Canna Oil* (starting with flowers/bud/trim etc)

*Med-Grade Canna Oil*











And that just about concludes my 'little tease' preview







I just want to *thank you all*, again, for being SUCH an inspirational, motivational community! Like any family, there are the 
trouble-makers and black sheep, but for the most part I wouldn't have this place any other way... I love you guys!













- _*BKS*_


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2013)

absolutely incredible. hats off to you bad kitty.


----------



## doowmd (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you Kitty!


----------



## unknown1231 (Feb 11, 2013)

informative but can you go back and add your ratios for hash to oil? ratios seem to be loosely described and are tough to figure out when combining a few paragraphs out of context.

Also, on the capsules, what size capsules are you using?


----------



## BadKittySmiles (Feb 11, 2013)

unknown1231 said:


> informative but can you go back and add your ratios for hash to oil? ratios seem to be loosely described and are tough to figure out when combining a few paragraphs out of context.
> 
> Also, on the capsules, what size capsules are you using?



From the first post, in the "What you'll need" section 


*What you'll need:

- Minimum 5.0 grams sifted hash, or fine kief. Were using hash collected from the strain 

Devastating Train Wreck.

- Coconut Oil, 2.5 tsp- organic and mechanically extracted are good, naturally 

heat-deodorized is ok. I recommend the brands 'Now', and 'Garden of Life'.

(Remember, if a single dose turns out much too strong for you, you can dilute it 
further with extra coconut oil until you achieve the desired effect. There is no rush
so feel free to fill one capsule, try it before filling the rest, and see if changes are 
needed. These start out strong. Some of you will require less product per-cap.)

- Pipette to fill your caps easily by hand, or of course a fancy cap-filling machine or tray.

- Empty Gelatin Capsules Can't be veg/V-caps unless you intend on using them immediately 

- Optional oils, which as a patient with digestive-absorptive difficulties, I use for enhanced 

mobility and absorption of cannabinoids.. a mix of heavier to lighter oils will create an 

optimal and varied 'vehicle' for cannabinoids, cbd etc., however this is the perfectionist in 

me, and a single, quality coconut oil source will do just fine for most folks. I use:

- Avocado - Almond - and -Castor- oils, in addition to the coconut, at an 
unmeasured rate of just a few drops each, per 2 teaspoons of coconut oil. 

Just be sure they are food grade.

If you are uncertain, contact the supplier or manufacturer, or discontinue use.


- Soy Lecithin: this is where the first two recipes differ.


I made two near-exact batches to show the results side by side, one with lecithin, one 

without. It's cheap, easy to find, and it absolutely enhances the effects and absorption 

of cannabinoids. Further explanation below.

- Ceramic oven-safe dish

- Foil

- Empty Pill Bottles

- Desiccant sachet

- size 00 GELATIN capsules.. they must be gelatin, if you use vegetarian, 

they'll disintegrate before you can use them. "*


With that said, I no longer provide ratios for ANY of my recipes, because people were misinterpreting the _*suggested*_ ratios and 
they were regularly greening out! 


Instead, people need to take their personal tolerance and the potency of their material into consideration.


If you're making oil for a specific recipe, it's as simple as thinking:

_*"Ok - How much do I smoke in a session, or over the course of a day if I'm a regular/heavy user, in grams - And how many servings will this recipe realistically make (or how many do I want to make)?"*_ 

You just multiply your daily usage, by the number of servings, then you add that amount herb to the amount of oil the recipe calls for. Simple as that 



Tolerance varies from one patient to the next, and then there is the difference in potency from different flowers and concentrates. When working with concentrates, I do try to avoid using any more than a 1 : 1 ratio, and err on the side of being more liberal with the oil rather than with the concentrate. This way you definitely won't risk over-saturating and you won't miss out on any bioavailability. I will sometimes surpass the 1:1 ratio with kief when making my own meds, where compared to concentrates, the still-present glandular husks or 'cuticles' of the trichomes make up a fair amount of the space/weight, but again when I continued sharing the tutorials I stopped adding my own personal ratios. (To keep it easy, when I make patients their oils that they may use to cap or cook with, I try to create 0.5 - 1ml doses... this means a different ratio is used when making nearly every batch, but _*they*_ know exactly how much they'll need to use every time.)
The more concentrated, the better; this way you can use your oil in a wider range of recipes. When concentrated, you can use the same batch of oil or butter in recipes that require the least amount of fat, and then when you run into a recipe that calls for a larger fat content per serving, you simply add the number of doses required to facilitate the number of servings your recipe will produce, then make up for the _missing_ oil by doing the math, and using the fat source the recipe calls for. If you browse to the very end of the canna oil tutorial (not sure what page it's on here), it goes into even more detail on why dosing is a more personal endeavor and shouldn't be left up to a single, fixed ratio. 


To add to this, modern veg caps *ARE* now generally capable of holding oil, especially when kept in the freezer. When the above was written those veg-caps available at the time were either more finicky or their technology has just since improved. Always make a few at a time when first trying a new brand of capsule, and keep them in a sanitary container. Even if they melt, you can still use the little oil to make a few truffles, and the dissolved capsule shouldn't even be detectable. 




Hope this helps!



Thanks for the positive vibes everyone!


----------



## Jozikins (Feb 12, 2013)

That's amazing news BKS, Congratulations!!


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 25, 2013)

Good info I just started reading it so I'm only a few pages in but I do alot of canna cooking so I'm trying to get some ideas and technique info. Thanks.


----------



## Luke25 (Feb 27, 2013)

So I am new to making edibles and the hard candy looked like a good idea. I didn't have any hash on hand so i decided to just make some canna oil. I used 7g of dank with 7tsp of coconut oil. I ran a test trial making the candy with 7tsp of non-medicated oil, but when I poured the mixture out to dry, the oil and water separated. How am i supposed to get the oil and water/sugar mixtures to blend without all the oil just running off? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 27, 2013)

IIts been years since I have made candy but I believe one of the keys is how hot you get it. I think you also need to continuously stir it until the end pretty much.


----------



## fumble (Feb 28, 2013)

No...do not stir until done cooking. It could make your candy grainy. You want to cook hard candy to 300f degrees


----------



## mokuro (Mar 21, 2013)

Why do my Caps keep exploding? 
Used 95% Ethilic alcohol, w/ coconut oil...
Using Gel caps, not veg caps

anyone had this problem? the caps make some buble and then explode, what should I do?


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 21, 2013)

mokuro said:


> Why do my Caps keep exploding?
> Used 95% Ethilic alcohol, w/ coconut oil...
> Using Gel caps, not veg caps
> 
> anyone had this problem? the caps make some buble and then explode, what should I do?


Wow had to read the first question a few times. Sounds bummer man. Idk why. But seems like it still ferments? or releases co2? Had a bottle pop from forgetting a homemade co2 brew. But sorry dont think that will help.
Editost 222. Ill smoke on that


----------



## mokuro (Mar 21, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Wow had to read the first question a few times. Sounds bummer man. Idk why. But seems like it still ferments? or releases co2? Had a bottle pop from forgetting a homemade co2 brew. But sorry dont think that will help.
> Editost 222. Ill smoke on that


I tried w/ pure coconut Oil and it's ok, does not explode

but my cannaoil make them make bubbles after some minutes and then explode...Sooooo annoying!!

Maybe the 5% water left on 95% alcohol? but i heated it for long time, and it's more than 1 week there, still cant fill it on caps


----------



## fumble (Mar 22, 2013)

don't use anything but the coconut oil...the alcohol and the canola oil remain moist, which will dissolve the gelcap...not sure about the exploding part


----------



## mokuro (Mar 22, 2013)

fumble
i mean cannabis oil and not cannola oil x]

about the alcohol, badkits use it here:
http://forum.grasscity.com/incredible-edible-herb/742831-badkats-cannapharm-canna-caps-uv-reactive-glowing-hash-candy-canna-bombs-more-49.html#post13446289


----------



## fumble (Mar 22, 2013)

awesome mokuro...thanks for the link. BKS rocks!


----------



## Jozikins (Apr 11, 2013)

I think it is *really super important* that everyone knows that once you make the peanut butter filling *you have to use the peanut butter filling the same day for canna bombs!
*Otherwise the powdered sugar dissolves and your easy ply peanut butter because a horrible sticky mess. Still just as delicious, but completely impossible to handle. The best I could do was coat my hands in corn starch and stick the peanut butter in the freezer and try and roll a few bombs up, stick it back in the freezer, wipe off my hands, repeat the process. I made 11 larger canna bombs instead of 18 because it was taking forever.

I tried adding a little corn starch and even flour to the peanut butter to thicken it up, but it didn't do shit in the amounts I was trying.

EDIT:

I put it on a soft freeze and separated it into 14 canna bombs without too much trouble. I finished them up, they are kind of ugly, but just as delicious as always! This time I used microwave chocolate, which ended up delicious, but it's a bit more difficult to work with the semi-sweet.


----------



## fumble (Apr 12, 2013)

Hey Jozikins  Try putting your pb filling in the freezer before you roll it into balls. This will firm it up and make it easier and less sticky. Also, if you spray your hands with no-stick spray, it helps with the stickiness. The gloves I use are pretty non stick anyway, and the pb is oily, so i don't really have a problem. I just chill the 'dough' first, then use a 1/2 inch scoop to portion out, then roll away


----------



## Jozikins (Apr 12, 2013)

fumble said:


> Hey Jozikins  Try putting your pb filling in the freezer before you roll it into balls. This will firm it up and make it easier and less sticky. Also, if you spray your hands with no-stick spray, it helps with the stickiness. The gloves I use are pretty non stick anyway, and the pb is oily, so i don't really have a problem. I just chill the 'dough' first, then use a 1/2 inch scoop to portion out, then roll away


Thanks Fumbs,
I ended up soft freezing it, basically put it on a plate of ice and popped it in the fridgerator, worked real well! I once did the oil thing, but it doesn't work as well as freezing it. Good tip on the spoon size though, mine are all inconsistent!


----------



## fumble (Apr 12, 2013)

yours look really good  I haven't made them with the 'wick' yet. I just did some white chocolate covered ones too


----------



## Jozikins (Apr 12, 2013)

fumble said:


> yours look really good  I haven't made them with the 'wick' yet. I just did some white chocolate covered ones too


Coating the strings is a pretty quick process, finding the paraffin wax in the grocery store is the hardest part. Oh, and I meant I put them on a plate of ice and put it in the fridge, not freezer. I did white chocolate once too, I think that's my favorite.


----------



## fumble (Apr 13, 2013)

I make something called an OMFG - pb fudge center covered in white chocolate and capped in a mix of dark chocolate and butterscotch. It weighs almost a 1/4 lb!


----------



## Jozikins (Apr 13, 2013)

fumble said:


> I make something called an OMFG - pb fudge center covered in white chocolate and capped in a mix of dark chocolate and butterscotch. It weighs almost a 1/4 lb!


This sounds amazing, but just thinking about it makes me a little constipated, lol.


----------



## fumble (Apr 13, 2013)

lol...most people don't eat the whole thing at once


----------



## Jozikins (Apr 13, 2013)

fumble said:


> lol...most people don't eat the whole thing at once


I would think not, how much dose goes into each of your OMFG's?


----------



## fumble (Apr 14, 2013)

I call them a 10 dose...meaning you can cut it into 10 bites and feel each one. My Magic Bars are 16 to 20 doses


----------



## Jozikins (Apr 14, 2013)

fumble said:


> I call them a 10 dose...meaning you can cut it into 10 bites and feel each one. My Magic Bars are 16 to 20 doses


 jebus, that's some serious shit right there! You should share your recipes


----------



## racerx1968 (Apr 22, 2013)

I plan on following BadKitty's recipe today for C[SUB]6[/SUB]H[SUB]8[/SUB]O[SUB]7 [/SUB]extraction. Looks pretty easy. I am a little unclear as to the amounts of the acid/lecithin and alcohol for the 3 grams of bud I am using, so I'll wing it unless otherwise directed. I am doing "mis en place" so I have all my ingredients ready to go. I have crushed the bud lightly and it's in the freezer now to kick start the process. Not sure if that's required, but I don't suppose it can hurt, either. I also had to run the lecithin through the blender, as it was in granular form and it looks as if we want it more powdered. Word of advice when dealing with lecithin: it gets sticky, and coats everything. And don't let it get too warm while blending unless you want a gummy paste. If it binds to lipids, it binds to a lot of other things. I know it's supposed to keep some things from sticking in food products, but in its raw form it gets kinda messy. Just a heads up if you wonder what that yellow stuff is on your pants. 

I wil post pictures and step-by-step journals of my endeavor as I go forth. Tomorrow I head out to BHO-land and an alcohol tincture to broaden my skill set. I'll be documenting that as well. I'm a newbie with all of this, and I am using small quantities so I am happy with the results, or I can adjust as needed. Since I will be working with volatile compounds tomorrow, it will be outside in the wonderful Oregon spring sunshine. 

Wish me luck, and stay safe.

r(X)




BadKittySmiles said:


> "*Citric Acid Extraction: The Easiest and Most Discreet Extraction*"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fumble (Apr 23, 2013)

looking forward to your results as I have not been able to do this one correctly yet.


----------



## Jozikins (Apr 23, 2013)

good luck! I haven't tried this I've yet either.


----------



## racerx1968 (Apr 23, 2013)

Well, assembling my pix and notes for the next post. Not sure what I have, or what its potency is. One question: is it supposed to taste like a really strong lemon drop? Holy shit it's tart.


----------



## fumble (Apr 24, 2013)

The citric extraction I did does taste hella tart, yes. It didn't dry out though. I think it could easily be mixed into drinks or food or anything really, just not sure if it is effective at all. Will have to get someone to test it for me. I have had it in the cabinet for like 3 or 4 months lol


----------



## racerx1968 (Apr 24, 2013)

I think I will play with it today, perhaps gently heating it on a warming platter, and mixing in some honey to make it a little more palatable. Unless I really screwed up the process, it has potency locked in there somewhere. I just need to make it palatable. I mixed a scant dollop into some fizzy mineral water, and it all just kinda floated around and didn't make a satisfying beverage. Stay tuned.


----------



## fumble (Apr 25, 2013)

that is exactly what happened to mine - it just kinda sank to the bottom...waiting for your results with the honey


----------



## Royal Blue (May 28, 2013)

Hey, can anyone explain why the high of an oil varies with 
cooking temps and times
and if the cannabis is rapidly decarbing when cooked in temps ranging 220 - 230
because i keep trying different times using bks method
and my oil is very dark but the high is weak so Im starting to think the process
is either being ruined by my decarb method or cook time? 

Help would really be appreciated Im a long time smoker and cant do so anymore because of my
lungs and Im wasting all my weed which I dont have to much to play with i would
normally smoke around 4gs a week now Im eating 3 to 4gs a day and i only have 1oz
left and Im 2 months away from harvest.


----------



## Jozikins (May 28, 2013)

try her ocd method. use hash, it works best. I do not make bks recipes with trim oil, and the effect is very strong. keeping your dish sealed and constantly repeating the heating and cooling method makes it amazing. temps are best to be lower rather than higher. the canna bombs are especially strong, so are the capsules, anything that doesn't have to be cooked in my experience is strongest.


----------



## fumble (May 29, 2013)

Very true Jozi about the heating and cooling. I have experimented with this as well by heating and freezing then reheating and freezing a couple more times. I believe it makes it way stronger.


----------



## Royal Blue (May 29, 2013)

Allright I'm going to be making more here in a couple
Of days hopefully freeze/thaw helps.
Oh and what Is bad cats ocd method
I looked but could not find.


----------



## Jozikins (May 29, 2013)

Royal Blue said:


> Allright I'm going to be making more here in a couple
> Of days hopefully freeze/thaw helps.
> Oh and what Is bad cats ocd method
> I looked but could not find.


It's basically just the hash coconut oil she makes, but she brings to heat and freezes multiple times, all day long. And that really works!! I broke it up over a period of two nights and it came out really great! I used 40/40 raw virgin coconut oil/clarified butter and 20% almond oil... I think. Clarifying the butter in my opinion is a big advantage, I don't know if it's more potent but tremendously increases the shelf life. Try and use 2 or more good fat sources, I would have thrown in avocado oil if I hadn't thought I'd be cooking with it (avocado oil has a extra low smoke point). By the way, I've never put butter into a capsule, just fyi. lol


----------



## Royal Blue (Jun 1, 2013)

yeah i don't use butter i use coconut and grapeseed i make separately 
then mix I've been freeze/thaw for the last couple of days while stirring.
and i noticed that after the second day the bubbles/foam stopped forming when 
being stirred and now the oils consistency seems much better ill be trying
it tomorrow and let you know the outcome.


----------



## BadKittySmiles (Jun 5, 2013)

Hello everyone! Just wanted to drop back in quickly and share my presentation from 4/20/2013 with _*Rick Simpson*_, during this year's *Cannabis World Summit*!








This year's event is already over, but it is (was, and according to the producers, always will be) a _*free*_ and informative 
event, available to all members of our community who are interested in cannabis, in its medical applications, and in what 
the major players in the community are up to.  



*Both Rick Simpson and I *were invited to speak, as the headlining 'star speakers' of this year's Summit! *WhooHoo!*


Each day of the event featured three or more speakers, while just Rick and I were invited to share the *Big 4/20* day of the 
Summit, due to our track records with treating and curing various cancers as well as other illnesses with our medical oils! 























*BadKat's CannaPharm : The Cannabis World Summit Edition*...



*BadKittySmiles World Summit FINAL SNEAK PREVIEW... Time-Lapsed Plant Growth, Medical Grade Canna Oil, Hash, Edibles, Cloning and more!*


[video=youtube;rffzSeSfeuM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rffzSeSfeuM[/video]



*BadKat's CannaPharm "The Cannabis World Summit Edition, Vol 1: Decarboxylation" by BadKittySmiles*



*BadKat's CannaPharm "The Cannabis World Summit Edition, Vol 2: Flowering & Revegetated Clones" by BadKittySmiles*



*BadKat's CannaPharm "The Cannabis World Summit Edition, Vol 3: Hash Machine Demo" by BadKittySmiles*



*BadKat's CannaPharm "The Cannabis World Summit Edition, Vol 4: Medical Grade Oil" by BadKittySmiles*



*BadKat's CannaPharm "The Cannabis World Summit Edition, Vol 5: Powerful Topical Bone Bars" by BadKittySmiles*



*Sneak Preview 2 - BadKittySmiles - Cannabis World Summit - Comment to WIN FREE SIGNED BeeLine Hemp Wick!*





The CannaPharm medical oil video tutorials, decarboxylation video, the hash machine demo, and topical treatment 
tutorial, as well as another preview, _*Rick's*_ interview, and his documentaries, can also be found on *Day 5* - *4/20/2013* 
of the Cannabis World Summit website and the event itinerary below, along with some extra bonus footage from Rick. 



So you folks can see who else spoke during the Summit, if you're interested and you have the time (there's some pretty 
good information and interviews, Matt Mernagh was a speaker earlier in the week, plus Rick and the Summit producer and 
founder, Bobby, spoke for well over five hours during Rick's interview, and the fellas were awesome enough to share their _
entire_ discussion!), I'll also share the full itinerary for the event. 



*2013 Summit Speakers & Schedule*
_
Welcome to the First Annual Cannabis World Summit! Below is the speaker lineup for the event and a brief summary of the talks._

Day 1 - April 16



Summit Greeting & Founder Talk 
Paul Stanford 
Forrest from Magic Flight Launch Box 

Day 2 - April 17



Jamen Shively 
Fonda Betts 
Featured Article - Joy of Cannabis Collecting 

Day 3 - April 18



*Dr. Robert Melamede***** 
*Matt Mernagh***** 
Wayward Bill Chengelis 
Bonus: Titanium Deviations 

Day 4 - April 19



Phil Kilv 
Water Melon 
Bonus: Linus from Vapor Brothers 

Day 5 - April 20



*Rick Simpson**** 
*Bad Kitty Smiles****




:kitty: 
*Bonus Article - Strains for Making Rick Simpson's Healing Hemp Oil**** 
2 Bonus Articles about Rick Simpson from Weed World 

Day 6 - April 21



Joery Van Berkel from Royal Queen Seeds 
Jake Hiltz from Jake's Fertilizer 
RD from Socal Seed Collective 
Bonus: Ed from Ed's TNT 

Day 7 - April 22



*Lincoln Horsley**** 
ElectroPig Von Fokkengruuven 
*Bonus: Project Announcement Seeking Cancer Testimonials**** 
Bonus: Forbidden Leaf 

Day 8 - April 23



Susun Weed 
Benny from Cannitrol 
Bonus: 7 Leaf Drying System 
Article: Chew Away Anxiety 

Day 9 - April 24



Featured Article - Smoking & Vaping Methods 
*Cheryl Shuman**** 
Adam Assenberg 
Ryan from NOCC 
Bonus: Labworx Skillet 

Day 10 - April 25



Tribute to Peter McWilliams 
*Amanda Hitt**** 
Shane Metcalfe - "Bad Seed" 
Missed Speakers 
Summit Closing, Thanks, and Plans for 2014 
Honorariums, Gifts & Prizes 
Suggest a Speaker for Next Year 2014 



The Cannabis Summit info and webpage should be within the forum guidelines as well (please let me know if for some reason there's an issue)! 

I'm just a speaker, but the folks who provided the community with the Summit aren't selling anything, they aren't even asking for donations.


*The Summit is a collection of several valued and esteemed members of our community, letting our hair down, and telling the world how it is!!!* *Woohoo*!!


Hope you enjoy!


I'll be dropping by with a few more photo tutorials and video tutorials soon. 


I'll ALSO be putting up a little linked "Table of Contents" sometime in the next week or so containing each of the 
recipes within this thread with direct-links, so you can click to and from each tutorial with a little more ease!



For today, I'll leave you with some content from late last year, and a little earlier this year......




_________________



All the dishes in the photo below, including the berries and the cranberry punch, were VERY potent... a bit too much 
when combined, for a few people (this does _not_ include any of the 'unadulterated' dishes, that guests brought ). 















Some New Year's Eve shots...















The oil below began with a strong batch of mixed *indica hash oil*, cut down, to decrease and level out potency, with 
our _*favorite canna oil*_ of the season made from the popcorn buds of the *TRCP#3* (creating a powerful dose per cap, for 
most patients, or a three or four cap dose for myself).

_*Each*_ jar and bottle below, along with a few smaller gift bags with caps and chocolates, were *given to the local 
patients most in-need* and those who had suffered the most hardship this year... enough for most to medicate daily, until 
at least spring! 







Another Xmas, or New Year bowl of *MBS*....







Had a very small group here for Christmas, these were the medicated dishes.... the *Moose Pops* contain 4 solid doses for 
most patients, the *Hashy Bars* contain 4 - 6 doses (these were also given as gifts!).... 







Half are 'Holiday Candy Cane' flavor, such as the fellow with the painted toenails, the rest were Original, Orange, and Amaretto. 





























More *MBS*, with it's wonderful helices of various purple-blue-red anthocyanins, throughout the trichomes...























A *Lemon Haze shatter drop*, on *MBS*...




















And this......



_____________-




*-Canna Candy Apples!-*

















It's that time of year again...... :smoke:



----------------------------





You will need:


'Modified Kit Recipe'

- 1 box Candy Apple base/mix kit (most will include sticks, be sure yours does too!)

- 2 cups sugar

- 8 - 10 apples.. any kind will do, but tart apples taste the best with a sweet coating and tend to hold up the best after exposure to a little heat... Granny Smith and McIntosh are good choices.

- 1 and 1/2 cups Water, or (optional) Tonic water

- 2 tsps, or 8 - 10 doses canna or hash oil


optional; extra cinnamon, apple, or other fruity flavors flavor... raspberry, papaya, and strawberry can be tasty.


'Home Made'

Using the rest of the ingredients (apples, sugar, sticks etc.) substitute the packet ingredients included in the kit, for:

- 1 cup invert sugar, -or- golden syrup, -or- corn syrup

&

- ½ tsp cinnamon flavor, (or slightly less than the manufacturers recommendation per 3 total cups 'sugar', or one dram if using LorAnn oils)

OR

- 1 cup cinnamon 'red hot' candies


------------------------














*Wash and dry your apples thoroughly*.. it is important you have them very dry, and it is a good idea that you buff off as much of their natural wax as possible. Once finished, insert your sticks, and give them a final wipe to remove any juices. Prepare aluminum foil or wax paper on a heat-safe surface, and give it a light greasing, or spray with Pam.


*Mix* your sugar, and the packet (if using one, invert sugar or syrup if you're not) and water or tonic water in a small sauce pot. Over a medium-high heat, boil for roughly 10 - 15 minutes, using a candy thermometer to monitor the temperature. Remove from heat when the candy reaches 280 f, for a softer candy, or when it reaches 300 f for a hard 'lollipop'-style candy. Once removed you may _*carefully*_ add your flavoring and coloring elements, along with your canna oil.... if making your own candy without a boxed mix and without 'red hots', you may use *any color you like*. Red looks very nice, and traditional, but it does not glow as well as a blue, or green.


*Once added*, only stir gently and _just_ enough to blend the color, oil and flavor, do not 'whisk' or over-blend. Immediately begin dipping and carefully twirling your apples in your candy. Work fast! You can always place your candy back on the still-hot burner, but I caution against actually turning it on again, except if absolutely necessary.. if you go a little too far, you can ruin your candy!

Place each apple on your greased sheet as you finish them, and allow about an hour and a half in a cool-dry room, to harden. It is NOT generally recommended that you freeze or refrigerate candy, especially candied fruit which contains moisture.
For those of you without air conditioners or humidity control in your kitchens, we're heading towards a better time of year for candy making.... it's almost impossible when the humidity is too high!


Once hardened you can wrap them if you like, but wrapped or not, you should try to have them consumed *within 24 hours*, or three days max in a dry climate. Due to the moisture in the apple, they will get melty after a few days (this is common for home made candied apples; it's not a 'canna thing'.  )






























*Tip:* You'll notice that eventually, you have candy left, but dipping becomes a challenge... just give it a final brief heating, and use a flexible spatula-scraper to get as much candy out as you can, onto a greased piece of wax paper or foil, or into a greased candy mold. 
Just remember... hot candy is, well, hot! Be just as careful, as you would be when making any type of hot candy, or any hot food in general.


Enjoy  
And a little snack.....


----------



## mellokitty (Jun 5, 2013)

inspirational, as always......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 6, 2013)

and it's not even Halloween yet. i'm looking forward to it though. you must be planning already lol you've probably got a few stock ideas already who am i kidding.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 18, 2013)

Sup peeps I need some medible advice been on a health lick for 6 months and for about 7-8 I've had real bad pains in my joins n limbs, I've eliminated 99% of causes other than some horrible diseases I'm terrified of,. Anyway for the first time in ages I made a batch of weed cookies, damn near knocked me out for a day but no joint pains for a couple days, today they're back but not half as bad.

Anyway long story short I need a good medible recipe that doesn't involve shoveling cookies into me. Is coconut oil as good but better for me health n weight wise? Or do I just super dose a batch and go easy.

my tolerance is pretty non existent as like I say smoking it didn't seem to make it better almost aggravated the feelings.

Thanks in advance peeps


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 18, 2013)

check the cannacap recipes in the beginning of the thread. very potent.


----------



## fumble (Jun 18, 2013)

Agreed Jozi...verrrry good! I have been making them for quite some time. I am finally off all my medications except omeprazole for heartburn. I am finally able to sleep some too. To answer your question Don...yes, for most things you can switch the coconut oil out for butter in your recipes. It is a very good and healthy oil, and may even help weight loss - at least that is what they told me at Elliot's health store. That is awesome that the edibles helped with your joint pain.

...Thank you BKB!!! you rock


----------



## mellokitty (Jun 18, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Sup peeps I need some medible advice been on a health lick for 6 months and for about 7-8 I've had real bad pains in my joins n limbs, I've eliminated 99% of causes other than some horrible diseases I'm terrified of,. Anyway for the first time in ages I made a batch of weed cookies, damn near knocked me out for a day but no joint pains for a couple days, today they're back but not half as bad.
> 
> Anyway long story short I need a good medible recipe that doesn't involve shoveling cookies into me. Is coconut oil as good but better for me health n weight wise? Or do I just super dose a batch and go easy.
> 
> ...


coconut oil is definitely better for you than butter on pretty much all counts. i know people that have noticed dramatic weight loss since switching out their fats for it. 
if you're concerned about dosage, i would suggest a topical cream of some sort; i started making a salve using my super-strength coconut oil and a couple of my medible patients have switched over to it completely; they say it helps the pain while allowing them to function. has a nice toasty feeling when it starts to work.
here's a recipe similar to the one i use: just use canna infused oil for the coconut oil.  http://frugallysustainable.com/2011/09/lip-balm-produced-at-home/


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 18, 2013)

you guys rock, thanks for the heads up i'll re read the cannacaps recipes and no doubt i'll have a load of questions nearer the time!

thanks again peeps and Badkittysmiles


----------



## fumble (Jun 19, 2013)

Hello miss Mello  How have you been girl? I have made lip balms as well and they are a big hit! And apparently they have a good effect to them, at least that is what my patients tell me. My one girl who celebrates Ramadan (sp?), loves them. She can't eat or smoke during Ramadan, but swears by the lip balm! I have been thinking about expanding on it to make an icy hot type rub.


----------



## mellokitty (Jun 22, 2013)

fumble said:


> Hello miss Mello  How have you been girl? I have made lip balms as well and they are a big hit! And apparently they have a good effect to them, at least that is what my patients tell me. My one girl who celebrates Ramadan (sp?), loves them. She can't eat or smoke during Ramadan, but swears by the lip balm! I have been thinking about expanding on it to make an icy hot type rub.


hello miz fumbz  how the heck are ya??
i haven't made any balm or salves in a while but people are starting to hint about almost being out of lip balm so i need to get back into that. mr kitty took my personal jar of salve over to the production site so i need some of that too. it's just.... i feel like my kitchen needs to be damn-near lab-grade spotless for topicals and it's just not there right now and it's hot and i'm low energy these days.... much as i like to complain about the length of winter / lack of outdoor growing season here, i could never live somewhere where it's actually HOT. 
icy hot rub would be cool, what would you use, oil of wintergreen maybe? the last salve i made i maxed out on medicinal EO's and it came out smelling kinda like tiger balm lol... i added ginger and cayenne too so there was plenty of hot but not really any 'icy' (even though there was rosemary and tea tree in it). the marjoram oil seems to really help with the muscle pain but it's neither hot nor icy.


----------



## fumble (Jun 23, 2013)

So good to hear from you  Pretty cool to see what we have both ventured into right?! I started making the lip balms, because my last landlord had the stuff and made up a batch for me. All I did was add my coconut hash oil to it and mix it up. I would really like to play around with it though to make more salve type rubs. I like the idea of using the ginger and cayenne for heat. Wintergreen oil sounds perfect! 

My girl that uses it for Ramadan, told me that the lip balm works great for headaches too. Just rub into your temples and it eases the headache pain. Others swear it works for muscle spasms in their legs. I think we are onto something miss Mello


----------



## BadKittySmiles (Jun 23, 2013)

Vol. 5 Of my Cannabis World Summit presentation was on producing medical grade transdermal (topical) treatments utilizing a 
synergistic blend of essential oils, along with canna. You guys may find it useful!  

_*Peppermint*_ has the highest *menthol* content, so that's the one you're looking for unless you just prefer the scent profile of 
wintergreen (you _will_ need much more WG to produce the same effect in an icy-hot blend). We use different combinations of 
*ginger* and *cinnamon* essential oils for _'hot'_, with *rosemary* for an _'icy-hot'_ sensation blend, and peppermint for *icy*! 
*Camphor* and *frankincense*, we use for the powerful _pain relief_ and circulatory benefits they provide. Lemongrass (and others!) 
for its pain, and even cancer fighting properties, such as the limonene and myrcene it contains, both of which also allow 
cannabinoids to pass through cellular membranes including both the skin and the blood brain barrier, more easily. 


Combined they feel almost overwhelming, but they don't burn at all, even in *sensitive areas, and in minutes your symptoms are 
subsiding and pain is melting away. 


(*Test small spots first of course! But this very blend HAS been used for instance by one patient to successfully overcome 
problematic recurring cervical cysts, while providing pain relief _without_ irritation!

.... And personally, I have used these bars myself for a 'naughty warming lotion'    

MUCH healthier than store-bought personal lotions!)


Our blend has been used for everything from stress migraines (temple, and pre-shower/overnight scalp treatments) and restless 
leg syndrome, to different and sometimes even deep cancers/tumors (it can effectively penetrate up to several inches below the 
surface of the treated area). 

It's also completely *edible*, if you pick your ingredients wisely! Patients are recommended to keep bars/tubs next to their beds 
for early morning use and circulation, but if a pain or a symptom arises that an edible dose can manage, and they are out of 
bedside capsules, it may be eaten... it's much more palatable than 'SenSen'.  But even better, with its touch of glycerin, it's 
even subtly sweet! 


[video=youtube;spHr1m5ZQA0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spHr1m5ZQA0[/video]










_From *BadKat's CannaPharm, Summit Edition, Vol. 5 : "Bone Bars" - *_*Medical Grade Topical Cancer/Pain Treatment*








Freshly heat polished (usually I pop them under the broiler for a flash or in the sun for a few moments after they first harden, 
but when filming I can just hold them under the 'stage lights' for a sec  )










And for fun, some solar hits with the fish


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2013)

awesome stuff again. I was telling my bro about your capsules and he was like i get muscular and joint pain all day everyday ( he does a very physical manual job ) and happens to have about a quarter of hash we made together ages back. it's already been decarbed once. I'm guessing there's no reason we can't use heated and pressed hash instead of just plain kief, right?

ordering my lecithin today! thanks again BKS and co.

solar rips are a thing i doubt i'll ever get to try in the uk


----------



## fumble (Jun 24, 2013)

This is just awesome BKS! Thank you so much for posting. I love your recipes and methods. I have been following your thread for quite some time now and can't tell you how much it has helped me help others, not to mention myself. Once I followed your hash capsule recipe, I started getting some sleep. I now use that oil is all kinds of things! Thank you so much 

I will definitely be following this advice too on the salve. I have a patient who has very visible muscle spasms in his legs. He already loves the edibles, but I think this would work wonders for him. I am hoping it will even work on my leg pain. Then I will really sleep!


----------



## mellokitty (Jun 24, 2013)

thank you so much for the valuable input, BKS 
now i just have to find me those molds (so cool!!)

don when i visited the uk years ago it was the month of may and HOT (we were in southern england though.....) ! maybe you could pull off solar hits in the summertime.... ?


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh my, I must try those candies! Im going to use 7g of hash though, maybe more. These will be more for my father and his arthritis, I enjoy smoking.


----------



## KegBert (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks for the recipes BadKat, they look great and are very well laid out and easy to follow. I have a question though. I want to make the cannabis infused coconut oil for medibles but your recipe for the capsules only uses a small amount of oil. I'd like to make at least 2 cups of oil at a time. 

My question is how much plant material (hash/bud) do I need for that amount of oil and will I be able to use the exact same method or would a double boiler work in place of putting it in the oven?

If anyone has any input please let me know. I just finished making a batch of oil and the potency is seriously lacking. I messed it up pretty bad, didn't decarb plant material and I used the oil and water crockpot method. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## KegBert (Oct 29, 2013)

KegBert said:


> Thanks for the recipes BadKat, they look great and are very well laid out and easy to follow. I have a question though. I want to make the cannabis infused coconut oil for medibles but your recipe for the capsules only uses a small amount of oil. I'd like to make at least 2 cups of oil at a time.
> 
> My question is how much plant material (hash/bud) do I need for that amount of oil and will I be able to use the exact same method or would a double boiler work in place of putting it in the oven?
> 
> If anyone has any input please let me know. I just finished making a batch of oil and the potency is seriously lacking. I messed it up pretty bad, didn't decarb plant material and I used the oil and water crockpot method. Any help would be appreciated.


Never mind, I found what I was looking for on page 7.


----------



## docter (Nov 7, 2013)

purple...............


----------



## Shelby420 (Nov 8, 2013)

Love the thread and all the great info. That said I seem to be having a hard time making lollypops. My problem is that when I add the oil to the cooling sugar mix the oil refuses to mix. it just sits on the top. I have seen some videos of people adding it at the beginning before they boil but I really don't want to boil my hash oil. Any ideas on what I'm doing wrong will be REALLY appreciated. I've tried 5 times now and each time had a issue.

On another note, the oil I made using your directions rocks. Thanks for all the great info.


----------



## Johnnycat535 (Nov 23, 2013)

I have a question about the hash oil. As it is impossible to buy hash (as shown in the first post) in this area. Would I be able to make the oil out of just buds? I can get my hands on some of the best smoke around, so its still quite potent (maybe not as potent as what I've seen here, but potent). I was thinking perhaps I could use small quantities of bud at a time and just recycle the oil the get the potency similar to hash oil. So my plan is to grind the buds into a fine dust and remove any stems, decarb, then freeze (as to get the thc crystallized best). Afterwards use the bud with the same directions posted to make the hash oil only filtering with maybe a cheese cloth (or something finer if anyone knows what would work best) then repeat using the fresh bud and processed oil. Just wanted to see what others might think about it before I begin any testing. Also I've heard a lot about people having problems with the oils (Hash oil, CannaButter, BHO, Etc...) separating and I've been wondering if it may be due to the water not being boiled off completely while making the hard candies. Just a theory though.


----------



## Crash666 (Nov 24, 2013)

Johnnycat, here's a video from the OP. This might be of help:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4v6wKwQO6Ko


----------



## Johnnycat535 (Nov 24, 2013)

Best video I've seen in a while. Thank you for sharing that with me I'm sure I'll watch it ten more times tonight lol. If I wanted to take the finished oil and run this process again with fresh bud would that work? I'd like the get a oil that is very potent. The whole reason is I hope to use less oil when making candies, but still get the candies potent. Stronger the oil, less I have to use, and the less likely I'll have any separation problems. Also I didn't see anything in regards to decarbing in this video. Is it not needed here or did she not do it intentionaly? Seems like you would decarb for a psyco high and not decarb for a relaxing body high. Does that sound right or am I over thinking this? In addition to decarbing would freezing the bud prior to using it make the thc more crystallized? And would that help with them releasing into the oil? I wanna do everything I can to insure that psyco active head high I get from smoking. Thank you all in advance for your advice and help.


----------



## Johnnycat535 (Nov 24, 2013)

Nvm I see there are multiple volumes. Still curious about recycling the oils with new buds and if freezing to crystallize the thc would help with the absorption in the oils.


----------



## Crash666 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hopefully BKS will chime in here. She's far more educated than myself on the subject. That being said, the only problem I see with reusing the same oil multiple times is that it may already be saturated. Oil, or any solvent, can only absorb so many cannabinoids before it becomes too saturated and can't hold any more. The extra cannabinoids, unable to be absorbed into the oil, would just be lost. There's a term for this, but I'm too high and can't think of it at the moment lol. From my experience with ethanol, various oils and butter there's a point when you'll have to add more solvent to extract more cannabinoids. The hash coconut oil described in this thread is very potent, far more so than smoking, but I've never made the coconut oil with buds. Edible cannabis when prepared and dosed correctly should cause a much stronger and longer lasting buzz than inhaled smoke. As for the freezing, I freeze my coconut oil between the heatings and freeze it for long term storage. I think BKS mentions this in this thread or one of her videos. If your looking for extreme potency, you may want to look into a concentrated cannabis oil extracted with ethanol, isopropyl, butane or the like. Anyway, I hope this was of some help to you and good luck in your adventure!

Oh and here's her decarboxylation video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEa9a1riXl8


----------



## Johnnycat535 (Nov 24, 2013)

It sure has. I just got done watching volumes 1-5 and have a good idea on how the process is done. I see what you mean about the oils reaching their limits and you raise a great point. I've been wondering as well about if you can use the processed buds that have been filtered. Is there anything worth while to use it for? Or does it just go in the trash? I'm going to try and find out with a little more research about the whole freezing before processing the buds. I've only seen it mentioned here and there but I'll let everyone know if I find anything worth while to share.


----------



## Johnnycat535 (Nov 25, 2013)

So I researched this freezing idea all night and morning with no hard evidence it would in fact make a difference with making the hash oils. It seems that the trichomes become more crystallized and there for brittle so they fall off easier. Looks to be effective when making dry sifted hash, but that all I could confirm. I think I'll be skipping this process and wait for more definite information. Still wondering if anyone has found a use for the processed buds. I'd have to imagine there's some good left in the bud and would hate to trow it away.


----------



## Crash666 (Nov 26, 2013)

You could try and make another batch of coconut oil with the used bud. Then cook up some cookies or whatever and see if it's got any potency left. Worst case you've got a batch of non medicated cookies lol. I've see people blast used bud with butane to try and extract every possible cannabinoid. I'm not sure how effective that is either. Just a couple ideas anyway. Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Johnnycat535 (Nov 26, 2013)

So I've been doing a lot of research on using coconut oil and remembered reading a couple years back about using water, butter, and weed to make cannabutter. I found this same process with coconut oil and water to get a better concentration of THC in the oil without having to recycle the processed oil with fresh buds. Not sure if there are any downsides to this process sense the professionals don't seem to do it this way. Would love to hear what everyone has to say about it. Now the big question everyone wants to know is how much THC can be absorbed before the oil is fully saturated. Nobody seems to have any clue as to what there talking about as far as a scientific formula to figure this out. People say 1:3, 1:4, etc ratios of bud to oil. I've thought long and hard about this and was thinking that if you know the THC and CBD percentage of the bud your using you could have a general idea of the weight or volume of THC and CBD's in the bud. Example: 1 oz of bud with a 15% THC content and a 5% CBD content would mean that you have 4.2g THC and 1.4g CBD's. With this theory we have a total of 5.6g of goodness to absorb into our coconut oil and as the oil has around 13g of saturated fat per serving you could use a half serving (maybe a little more give or take sense I know there's more then just the THC and CBDs in weed) and be able to get the most potent oil possible no mater the weed your using. I'd love to here from you BKS and see what your take is on this potential formula. Also if someone could confirm that 1g of saturated fat can absorb 1g of THC as that's only the jist of what I could tell per my research. I hope this theory I've had can lead us all to knowing how to make the best cannaoil possible. Can't wait to hear everyone's thoughts.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 26, 2013)

I have made some great infused coconut oil man. crockpot with water and oil in it works fine. I also do the re-infusion method in a mason jar double boiled. both come out just fine. I like to make the oil pretty strong. Then I decarb some keif and add it to the hot oil and then stir in corn starch till it is all a jelly like dry substance you can handle with your fingers. It makes it super easy to load a capsule this way. I am not sure how much the oil can saturate to but I have had it come out of the mason jar thick as honey after about six infusions.


----------



## Johnnycat535 (Nov 26, 2013)

Why do you stir in corn starch? And wow 6 infusions! How long did that take? What was your bud and oil ratios when doing the multiple infusions as well as the crockpot method? Also for me using kief (dry sifted hash) isn't an option so I'll be focusing on using bud and possibly trimmings if I can get my hands on it.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 26, 2013)

I use a small-med mason jar filled with trim and popcorn that had been ground up. Then just enough coconut oil to cover the powder. I put jar with lid on it in the crock-pot with water just high enough so jar doesn't float. Let sit for 24hrs. use a potato ricer to squeeze out material and repeat six times. add a little oil each time to make sure material stays covered. Gets THICK. 

I use the activated keif to kick it up a bit. I make pills with the mix and corn starch allows me to keep pills anywhere without the chance of them leaking. So... you can store at room temp or higher. (think pocket inside pill case) It is something for the oil to bind to and is inert as far as digestion goes.

When I do them this way 1-2 pills is my dose. I make 2x and 3x infusions and since they are weaker I have to take between 5-7 pills. Others like it when I make them weaker so they can titrate better. One guy it only takes 3 of the weaker pills to hit outer space. 

I know people use soy lecithin. However, It is my opinion that soy anything is not necessarily the best for guys to consume regularly... My edibles and capsules beat any dispensary I have tried out here hands down.  

BKS has done some great work sharing all this info though! I had to learn by hit and miss throughout the years.


----------



## Johnnycat535 (Nov 26, 2013)

Couldn't you just do the process longer and simply stir it once a day or so. Or when you do multiple infusions do you mean that you use fresh bud each time? And I looked into soy and you were right about not using it regularly for men http://www.menshealth.com/nutrition/soys-negative-effects Thanks for sharing your process.


----------



## Crash666 (Nov 26, 2013)

I've used Bad Kitty's recipe both with and without the soy lecithin. The capsules with the lecithin seem more potent to me. I've read a little here and there about the cons of soy over the years. I wonder if sunflower lecithin or another version would work the same way in the capsules? If I recall correctly, it helps with bioavailability as well as acting as an emulsifier. I like the corn starch idea, I'll try that one out here soon.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 26, 2013)

I use new material each extraction. It takes up some trim to do a solid 6x batch. 

Tip. Keep the extracted material in the fridge and do a second extraction of all of that in butter-water. Comes out good.


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 26, 2013)

Let us know if any other lecithin works. I just cant bring myself to add soy to my oil.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 26, 2013)

I would suggest all chemistry related questions be sent to the c&e section

Holds bout 30% of volume in solution at room temp
Obviously temperature has a lot to do with how much can be stuffed in there could get 50% when fully saturated
And that's all I'm gonna say in this thread.....not my thread


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 26, 2013)

Thankyou for the information qwizo. . I have some blue dream popcorn and 99% in the freezer. Tomorrow is the day. . Ill let u know how it goes with your pour through method for me. 

I too will stop hijacking BKS. .


----------



## Johnnycat535 (Nov 26, 2013)

Great idea saving the processed material for butter. Nothing better then squeezing out every last bit lol. Not sure what you meant by the pour method though. I'm sure I just got lost along the way. And thank you for the heads up qwizo I've just added a new post in the C&E section to address this theory. I'd hope to hear more from you in my new thread.


----------



## BCOGYODA (Dec 8, 2013)

Hey BKS wow great thread! I just started making edibles and found your thread. I supply some to dispensaries and some to other patients, friends and family. I'm just starting off though so I have tons to learn about it. Thank you for taking a lot of your time to post all of this great info. People like you are what makes this forum so great and informative!!
All the best to you and your loved ones!


----------



## mercury187 (Dec 17, 2013)

Who makes the capsules that are used in the very first post and where can they be purchased? Looking to make leak proof capsules that will last for at least a few weeks. thanks


----------



## O'Shit (Feb 11, 2014)

Can I make the caps out of bho and what do I need to do before following the directions on this thread thx


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 11, 2014)

You can just put your bho (purged already) in a covered oven safe container and in a *Preheated* oven at 220f for 2-25 min. AFter that turn the oven off and let the oil cool to room temp in the oven (slow). Now you can put about a dabs worth or so in a capsule or whatever and chow it. Very effective.


----------



## hazeynights (Mar 1, 2014)

yes make them with bho. once the bho is decarbed simply take it to 150-180, mix in desired amount of lecithen and coconut oil, mix real well, back in over for 5 to 10 minutes, take out and stir again. freeze it, once hardened, pull out and heat up one more time til liquid. done. i can fit 100mg of thc in a capsule, but most only need 30 to 60 mg


----------



## BadKittySmiles (Mar 5, 2014)

Just thought I'd drop in and share the news, look who made the front page of High Times....











I was so busy with patient and caregiver group meetings and the festival circuit last year, and then fell pretty ill for the better part of winter, hopefully I'll be able to make a little more time for the forums in the near future.  

Hope everyone's having a lot of success, good health, and fun with their oil!




If you need help just message us here at RIU or at the contact form at www.BadKatsCannaPharm.com | www.MedicalGradeCannabisOil.com


Remember that while making oil is very easy, there's also much more to producing a medical grade oil with heightened cannabinoid bioavailability, than just blending with oil sufficiently to the naked eye, or worse, consuming a pure cannabis concentrate.... there is plenty of good information right in here, on why that's so.  It's not that cutting corners won't work at all, obviously if you eat enough of even raw cannabis, you'll eventually feel something. It's just not the best use of your materials. If you have plenty of material to work with and never run dry then by all means, but for patients who don't have a lot of money, who can't grow or can't produce much at a time, absorbing more than a fraction of their medicine can be crucial to the success of their treatment. The reason we specifically process the way we do and why we take the extra few minutes in the kitchen, is to facilitate the liposomal encapsulation of individual cannabinoids in order to encourage the kind of oral bioavailability in an edible oil that has in labs been shown to rival intravenous delivery, and that can produce consistent results every time. The pharmaceutical industry utilizes the same medium chain/caprylic acid and phospholipids found respectively in coconut oil and lecithin to facilitate bioavailability and improve the absorption of a variety of chemicals both water and oil soluble, in oral, transdermal and even intravenous mediums, in much the same way we do when processing medical grade oil, the tutorials are designed to be replicated easily in the average users home without requiring any special equipment or solvents. Besides producing a greater number of stronger and longer-lasting doses from less material, a truly bioavailable oil relies less on a patients metabolism, it absorbs rapidly and functions well virtually regardless of the contents in the stomach and it's far more useful and effective for both recreational users and in patient treatment when taken over the delayed and partial absorption and variable effects that are more common with water butters, firecrackers, pure concentrates and similar efforts at making edibles. 

THAT is what this thread is all about!


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 5, 2014)

Congrats, Kat! thats awesome!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 5, 2014)

grats kitty


----------



## fumble (Mar 5, 2014)

That is awesome BKS! Thank you so much for all you do.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 13, 2014)

I've decided to make canna caps and ended up with 2 kinds of coconut oil.
now I'm confused.

I was looking for the highest percent of saturated fats and MCTs. I ended up with one that has 60 sat fat (louanna coconut oil). I bought another one from amazon that stayed liquid even in the fridge which has 67% saturate fat and says 93% MCTs (nature's way liquid coconut premium oil. the other one doesn't mention MCT.

I was going to use the liquid, and then I found this article. 


http://healthimpactnews.com/2013/is-liquid-coconut-oil-that-stays-liquid-in-your-refrigerator-real-coconut-oil/


it talks about the good stuff that is taken out of the liquid coconut oil (lauric acid for ex, even though the bottle says it has 13g of MCT per tablespoon, which includes lauric acid), in order for it to stay liquid but again, it has a higher saturated fat content and lists the high level of MCTs. 

i'm making my canna oil tomorrow, i' just bought the magicalbutter machine and am looking forward to see if it works out better than when i didn't have it. 

you coconut oil people, which would you use? i have both so i may try both, i've got plenty of bud to burn, i mean eat, but i try not to be too wasteful. 

after i figure out oil, i'll try tincture. 
work, work, work.


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 13, 2014)

i couldn't edit my last post so; 
there is also some good info on the different kinds of coconut oils on that site. interesting stuff. i'm still not sure which one to use though. i'm not concerned about the health benefits of the oil itself, just extracting the most good stuff out of the buds. the health benefits are interesting, as well as those from lecithin and i will be incorporating both into my diet. 

i'm old and need all the help i can get. 
http://healthimpactnews.com/2014/what-type-of-coconut-oil-is-best-how-to-choose-a-coconut-oil/


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 13, 2014)

lecithin is a waste..
really shouldnt extract with the oil..
if you want tincture next your gonna need hash of some type anyway. mcts ars good orally, light unsaturated fatty acids are good topically. dont worry about exacts too much, just get coconut oil. polarity differs minimally


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Mar 14, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> lecithin is a waste..
> really shouldnt extract with the oil..
> if you want tincture next your gonna need hash of some type anyway. mcts ars good orally, light unsaturated fatty acids are good topically. dont worry about exacts too much, just get coconut oil. polarity differs minimally



thanks. i think i understood the last part. 
i'll make some dry ice hash with some of my next harvest if i need to make something stronger. i'm hoping this oil works out. as i tell my doctor, i can't say pot takes the pain away, but it takes my mind off it, so i guess that's the same thing. i go to the veterans administration and was nervous about telling them about my medical pot card but the dr was fine, couldn't care less. we've come a long way. 

i've read for hours about oil and oil vs butter vs tinctures. now i just read that for some it takes up to 4 hours for the canna oil capsules to kick in. 

i avoid cooking at all costs so i just want to use the oil under my tongue (if it isn't too terrible) and then swallow it, or maybe put a few drops into some peanut butter and eat it that way and take medium strength capsules. i'm not looking to get zonked, just nicely buzzed. i ate too much once, and i want to avoid that at all costs. it still freaks me out a bit. so i'm going to start with just a few drops at a time and work my way up.

i need to do some more reading about the 4 hour kick in time as today is the first time i read someone saying it and others saying yeah, it can take that long. could just be those individuals, but i'm not waiting 4 hours for a buzz. 

i have everything i need to get this going except the machine. come on UPS! 

i just had an odd thought. as i want to use some oil by dropping it into peanut butter or just into my mouth, onto toast..., i think i'll use the liquid oil first and see how just using it uncapped works. i have a couple 1 ounce dropper bottles with some tincture in them (the only tincture i found that got me stoned and the guy stops making it). as this coconut oil stays liquid in the fridge, they should work and store well. i'll get more bottles if they do.

i have 2.5 ounces of good bud drying out. i can't decide between using one ounce of bud in 2 cups of oil, or two, so i'll use 1.5 the first time and go from there. 

my plan, or rather my hope is to make a bunch of strong oil whenever i have some extra, freeze most of it, and use it in years to come. if it will stay decent that long. i'm getting old and although i love growing, i'd rather do it less often. like once a year instead of 3 or 4 times. that's a lot of water to hump over the decades. probably helped keep me in shape.



edit:
I HATE UPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

their tracking said my magical butter machine would be delivered Friday. this morning I see they changed the delivery date to Monday. I should be zooming on oil by now.
bastards!





edit 2: thank you fumble, that helps a lot.


----------



## SuperHashBrothers (Mar 21, 2014)

Hey BadKat & fellow RIU'ers

I am preparing for a large"ish" water hash extraction and the drying time of my final product is important. I know BadKat and others have recomended using a food dehydrator for drying or more specifically decarbing but I havent been able to find any specifics especially with using water hash. What Im wanting to know is (1) what surface would you put the hash on to fit in the dehydrator which is the typical 5 stacked rings design (2) What types of spacing and ventalation issues would one have to consider using this method (3) how long to put the product in the machine. If anyone has any imput and especially experience I would be more than greatful for some words of wisdom! Im not sure if Kat visits this page regularly so feel free to give your .02


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 21, 2014)

Wow, what a hard worker! Must have taken so much time to put all this info in all the many places you put it. Nice website too. My head feels like exploding with all the info. Thanks for sharing all of this. For free. WOW.


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 21, 2014)

hash should be decarbed over a double boiler watching the carboxyl group break off as co2 and h2o bubbles. no bubbles, it's decarbed


----------



## SuperHashBrothers (Mar 21, 2014)

I agree that there are other very effective methods, just wondering if anyone has any experience with this? Heres BadKats quote
"extensive the decarbing process needs to be. Loose hash, separated from plant matter, 

in general needs a bit less decarbing. With herb, depending on the age, I decarb for a full 

20 minutes after the preheat, rather than including that warm up in my 20 minute time 

frame.

A food dehydrator works just as well, if not better than heat at decarbing, it reduces the 

risk of damaging your product with excessive heat. It's hard to tell when your decarb is 

completed when using heat, usually gently browned herb is a good sign but it often 

means you've taken it a hair too far, and some material in the middle may not be 

completely decarbed."


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 21, 2014)

sigh...

Are you using plant matter? no....
you can literally watch it decarb
"risk of damaging your product with excessive heat. It's hard to tell when your decarb is 
completed when using heat, usually gently browned herb is a good sign but it often 
means you've taken it a hair too far,"

your not using plant material... and no I would never suggest a food dehydrator anyway.
the double boiler holds a steady 210 or so


----------



## Rollituplightitup (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi Badkats or anyone out there ,i need some help relating to tbe Carboxyl-Intact Cold Oil & Tincture
basically id like to know if anyone did this recipe and if so, does it get you high or not ?.im interested in something that has no recreational value,just medicinal.

Next question. has anyone made these *Topical Transdermal 'BONE BARS' ?*
if so, did they get you high ?.im only interested in its anti inflammatory and medicinal property's. Also does anyone have basic proportions for a simple recipe that doesn't use all the fancy oil and stuff ?
something basic like coconut and hemp oil ? theres is a mention that you can use as little as 2 edible doses per 8 oz of cream to be effective, but what is 2 edible doses anyway  


Last but not least.Badkats,uses ceramic oven safe dishes for some of her recipes;can they be substituted for anything else ?


----------



## qwizoking (Apr 15, 2014)

i post this alot
For a compound to have "drug likeness" it must have a polar surface area (psa) under 60 angstroms in order to cross the blood brain barrier and reach receptors.. in the polar acid form(thca) has a psa of 66...meaning you will feel effects from cbd as the cb1 receptors give yo a high and located in the brain.. the cb2 receptors are located throughout the body and don't require a reduction in polarity..no bb barrier to cross

a psa under 60 is optimum and some will cross up to about 70. thca at 66 will cross in high doses..this would be a huge waste of product however..especially since it takes relatively high doses to get high, after decarbing it drops to 30..
cbda is more polar than thc with a psa of 77 and cbd about 40

you can feel certain effects without decarbing..this is far from ideal, medically or recreationally

coconut oil is used orally, it's not efficient transdermally, we use unrefined sunflower oil or something high in low weight fatty acids in combination with propylene glycol and/or <10% ethanol as permeation enhancers...
No offense to the old cat, but if you want scientifically sound answers, this may not be the thread for you.peace im out, don't wanna take it over, not my thread


----------



## hoonry (Apr 29, 2014)

not a huge edibles freak, but, every now and then... 
every spring, I find myself looking at a pile of small buds I don't want to trim or smoke, so I make it into bubble hash.
wanted to try the hash caps. sometimes you want the edible buzz, but not caloric intake. you might be sober but not hungry.
love the tutorial.
trying to get it right.

followed it step by step, but didn't like my result. I ended up with the dreaded sludge on the bottom scenario, oil on top... I have no doubt that I have a potent product now, I was just hoping for something uniform, and what I ended up with looks like if I capped it up now, it'd be a roll of the dice every time I took one.
I know what it's like to overdose on hash food, and I wish that terror on nobody.
I also know what it's like to underdose, and while it's not as scary, it's certainly annoying.

is it because I used water hash instead of dry sift?

anybody have experience with this scenario?


----------



## fumble (Apr 29, 2014)

Hey hoonry. I have been making BadKats hash caps for about 3 years now. Just stir that sludge into the oil, it will become a nice, liquid consistency. You need to stir it every once in a while as you are making the caps so it doesn't settle back on the bottom, but it works wonders. use an eye dropper, or syringe or pipette to fill your caps.

If you follow her recipe exactly (in the amounts she used) you will have some kick your ass strength caps. You can always add more coconut oil though if they too strong


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2014)

i made some at the strength suggested and they floored most peeps that tried them. one guy said it was like having an E tab his head was so buzzing.


----------



## fumble (Apr 30, 2014)

right on DonG&T! I decarb and add LECITHIN exactly the way BKS does and they are awesome.


----------



## hoonry (Apr 30, 2014)

Heya fumble thanks for your reply. love the syringe idea.
maybe I'm impatient, I feel like I stirred a bunch and it just wasn't ever going to fully dissolve. I think maybe a higher temperature is needed to get it to fully break down and blend in...
I did end up capping it the way it was, imperfect as it looked, and they are indeed quite strong... so no complaints! just wanted that gorgeous uniform look.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2014)

fumble said:


> right on DonG&T! I decarb and add LECITHIN exactly the way BKS does and they are awesome.


That's just what I did, been using the lecithin in cooking occasionally too


----------



## fumble (Apr 30, 2014)

When you stir that sludge up Hoonry, it is a beautiful liquid black gold...believe me, I make it regularly. you have what you are looking for hun.


----------



## fumble (Apr 30, 2014)

I love the lecithin DonG&T. I don't make butter without it...I have made side by side comparisons, two cookies both 150 mg, one with lecithin and one without...the one without needed to eat the whole cookie. The one without ate half. Same person testing. 

...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2014)

that's pretty cool. it's been ages since I've made butter, i usually keep all trim for bho or hash these days. might be about time to make some treats


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 1, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> you can feel certain effects without decarbing..this is far from ideal, medically or recreationally


That totally depends on who is eating it. Each ailment will have a different spectrum of cannabinoids that treat it. THC in it's active form might be more of a hindrance than a benefit in some cases. So my mom for example prefers non-decarbed tincture because it not only does enough to give her a comfortable day but doesn't get in the way of her work. Mental effects are mild enough that tolerance takes care of them within a few days of starting to use a carboxylated cannabis therapy. 

Take note that totally fresh herb was used in our case, in a state where as few as possible cannabinoids have naturally decarboxylated. You can't go using dried and cured source material and expect zero decarbed THC. You will just have less than a full decarb. So if you used dry material, of course SOME effects will be felt, you have some THC in there already.


----------



## qwizoking (May 1, 2014)

Yea...
read the rest of that post, I said that...

now if you want to feel full benefit from cbd or thc etc it needs to hit your brain, effects are felt from the activation of receptors whether medically or recreationally, so it doesnt depend on who's eating but rather the ailment. cbda like thca won't cross the bb barrier an yes cb2 receptor are found throughout the body, making non decarbed methods best for a more localized topical treatment like arthritis, but that's not the only mode of action for cbd, it acts on opiate receptors, gabba, trpv etc and that creates much of the effect patients are looking for


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 1, 2014)

I'd never "winterized" my canna oil/butter or heated more than once, though I do decarb.
I used 7+g dry swift to 1/3 cup (79ml) coco oil. Decarbed then , heated in oven, to freezer & repeated three times. Made some muffins, box mix, bout 18 muffins.
Ate a muffin yesterday, I felt a small effect at about an hour in so grabbed another, on the last bite of second muffin the first hit me hard, a couple hours later remember noddin' a few times & woke up 5hrs later the most relaxed I'v felt in a long time.
Ate one an hour or so ago.. got me ramblin....lol


----------



## SlowSmokedChef (May 12, 2015)

WOW i just read through the past 14 pages....amazing content thank you so much @BadKittySmiles for sharing all your great recipes, and such informative valuable content. I have a question maybe you or someone else on the thread can answer. i have been buying eatables from the club for some time now. I like to consume around 200mg of thc per eatable. How do you measure your own thc content, or at least get close, assuming you know the potency of your product, if you do it at home? I read you Dosage posting and it was very informative. im still wondering how i get 200mg of thc in my brownie tho lol...help, thanks


----------



## Juanita Beasley (Mar 12, 2016)

I am not sure where to buy the <a href="http://oilscouts.org/the-best-coconut-oil/">Best Coconut Oil</a> which I could add to the massage oil and capsules that I would like to do.


----------



## fumble (Mar 12, 2016)

you can get organic coconut oil at pretty much any grocery store or Wal-Mart


----------



## J lad (Jun 19, 2016)

Can you use leaf instead of buds to make any of this ?


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jan 19, 2017)

if I eat edibles 3 days in a row will I need to up dose to feel same effect?


----------



## Craig James (Jun 19, 2017)

All hail BadKat!


----------



## Craig James (Jun 19, 2017)

J lad said:


> Can you use leaf instead of buds to make any of this ?


Absolutely, you'll just want to add more leaf than you would bud. I have never cooked with leaf so I can't give you any dosing recommendations


----------



## Fogdog (Jun 19, 2017)

SlowSmokedChef said:


> WOW i just read through the past 14 pages....amazing content thank you so much @BadKittySmiles for sharing all your great recipes, and such informative valuable content. I have a question maybe you or someone else on the thread can answer. i have been buying eatables from the club for some time now. I like to consume around 200mg of thc per eatable. How do you measure your own thc content, or at least get close, assuming you know the potency of your product, if you do it at home? I read you Dosage posting and it was very informative. im still wondering how i get 200mg of thc in my brownie tho lol...help, thanks


I haven't tried it but there are test kits out there. This one looks interesting to me.

https://wakeandbake.co/the-tcheck-cannabis-oil-potency-tester-accurately-dose-your-edibles-every-time/


----------



## fumble (Jun 22, 2017)

J lad said:


> Can you use leaf instead of buds to make any of this ?


The general rule of thumb is 4 oz trim = 1 oz bud


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## BasalGanglion (Mar 4, 2018)

Hey there folks,

Sorry to perhaps necro a thread...but I believe I read from Badkat on another forum (which lead me here ) that it ISN'T a good idea to make candies with alcohol tincture? Can someone confirm this? The reason I ask is I infused some 190 proof with CBD strain but as I am a noob the end dosage after running the numbers wasn't really that potent. Would technically have to consume more alcohol than I would care at one sitting. This is for day time use. I have seen "recipes" where you "reduce?" the alcohol tincture down to "essential oil" by heating and then using this in candy recipe. Does this sound feasible or would/could I be better off adding more herb to the tincture to make it stronger per ml? And/or any suggestions what to do with this "weak" CBD alcohol tincture. Cheers.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Mar 6, 2018)

BasalGanglion said:


> Hey there folks,
> 
> Sorry to perhaps necro a thread...but I believe I read from Badkat on another forum (which lead me here ) that it ISN'T a good idea to make candies with alcohol tincture? Can someone confirm this? The reason I ask is I infused some 190 proof with CBD strain but as I am a noob the end dosage after running the numbers wasn't really that potent. Would technically have to consume more alcohol than I would care at one sitting. This is for day time use. I have seen "recipes" where you "reduce?" the alcohol tincture down to "essential oil" by heating and then using this in candy recipe. Does this sound feasible or would/could I be better off adding more herb to the tincture to make it stronger per ml? And/or any suggestions what to do with this "weak" CBD alcohol tincture. Cheers.


Yes if you evaporate the alcohol off you’ll be left with a runny viscous oil not sure if it would work for hard candy or not but you could put it in gel caps or make gummy bears good luck


----------

